# Hydra Issues



## Steve

Similar to the Hydra "Wish List", thought it might be good to list all bugs we find in one place for the engineers. If you agree, please list any bugs you find, one per post. If your bug is already listed, just "*like*" that post.

As with the "Wish List", probably best to limit discussion to one of the ongoing Hydra discussion threads. That said, if you know a work-around for a listed bug, this thread would probably be a good place to post it.


----------



## Steve

Can't use D to remove a "My Shows" poster from my Minis, just from my Bolt+.


----------



## Steve

Can't change output resolution from my component-connected mini. It's stuck at 720p.


----------



## Steve

Component-connected mini display is slightly overscanning the screen.


----------



## mntvjunkie

Xfinity on Demand App is not working. When I click on the logo for it, I get a message that it is currently unavailable.


----------



## Steve

Bolt+ is not sensing it's connected to a 4k display when "auto" is selected from the resolution screen.


----------



## Steve

When multiple resolutions are selected on my Bolt+, everything is being output at the highest checked resolution, regardless of the source resolution.


----------



## rodney111

My minis all became unresponsive. Why was this software ever allowed to be rolled out yet?


----------



## TonyD79

Steve said:


> When multiple resolutions are selected on my Bolt+, everything is being output at the highest checked resolution, regardless of the source resolution.


Same here.


----------



## ajwees41

it cripled my bolt now four blinking lights on front.


----------



## markp99

30sec skip audio glitch:

On Roamio, 3 or more 30skips in quick succession to reach front of the buffer on an active recording results in loss of audio.

Audio recoverable with quick Pause/Play, or Skip-Back

Nearly 100% repeatable.


----------



## samccfl99

rodney111 said:


> My minis all became unresponsive. Why was this software ever allowed to be rolled out yet?


SORRY. Better question is why would people even touch this today...or tomorrow...or for a few months? I hope things get straightened out for you and everyone else.


----------



## moyekj

My (growing) list of issues or shortcomings based on feedback I've seen.
1. SPS backdoor codes mostly don't work (quick clear play bar, clock).
2. PC-->TiVo transfers (pyTivo/TiVo Desktop) not possible
3. HME apps launch points missing (HME still runs if launched via kmttg)
4. No TiVo Live Guide
5. Left button for going back no longer works - have to use Back button. Also right button can't be used for select.
6. Skip button to jump to end/start of lists no longer works everywhere, such as ToDo lists, only channel up/down and arrows work in lists. It was confirmed MyShows list and OnePasses lists do work for skip to end/start, but for example not for ToDo, My Channels, History, etc. so inconsistent at best.
7. Every program in My Shows is treated as a folder. So if you select a single recording, it opens into the list menu rather than going directly to the Play screen. Also, clicking "play" on remote doesn't work. Extra unnecessary click. Then when you delete the episode it goes to an empty list screen rather than back to My Shows.
8. TiVo,# shortcuts. Can't change first 4 Tivo,# remote shortcuts: 1=SP list, 2=ToDo, 3=wishlist, 4=search, etc. and those shortcuts are no longer what they used to be. 5-8 can be customized to what you want.
9. MRV no longer works for moving shows from 1 TiVo to another. MRS still works. For MRV you have to initiate transfers at online.tivo.com
10. This is opinion, not shortcoming per say: I much prefer simple lists for things like My Shows, ToDo, etc. instead of tiles that are all over the Hydra GUI. UPDATE: Tiles can be turned off for My Shows via preferences.
11. Re-sync times for change in resolution (if you use native output settings) seem to take much longer in Hydra.
12. Info button no longer gives you detailed show info (including size, etc) about a selected show in My Shows
13. Using a few 30skips in quick succession (to get to front of the buffer) sometimes causes loss of audio. Need to skip-back to get audio to return.
14. Clear and Delete Everything just hangs and does not prompt you to acknowledge, etc. Same with Clear Guide Data/To Do List and Clear Thumbs/Suggestions. (1 person reported this, another said it seems to be functional for them).
15. There is inconsistently sometimes no indicator (red dot) that a program you are watching is recording or not.
16. kmttg AutoSkip from SkipMode doesn't work in Hydra. UPDATE: Fixed in latest kmttg release.
17. When you press the Live TV button, it goes to live tv, but always sets the channel to 1 regardless of what channel was on previously.

NOTES:
1. SPS: 30 sec skip is default, but SPS30S can be used to toggle back to 30 sec scan. Clock mostly non-functional, quick clear play bar doesn't work at all.


----------



## TonyD79

samccfl99 said:


> SORRY. Better question is why would people even touch this today...or tomorrow...or for a few months? I hope things get straightened out for you and everyone else.


Because we are adventurous.

And many of us had no problems. Some had problems with minis from the beginning. Some haven't.


----------



## samccfl99

mntvjunkie said:


> Xfinity on Demand App is not working. When I click on the logo for it, I get a message that it is currently unavailable.


Thanks for this info. I was wondering and hoping it would work (not for me because I am not going to this). I was wondering if the interface would be the same, but of course it would (will). I would not want tiles for that and anyway, the internet interface was made by comcast and resides on their servers. Years ago I asked Tivo, Inc to talk to Comcast about the skip button code not being recognized, but of course they ignored the problem.

I am sure they will get it to work. Seems they got a lot of bugs to work out.


----------



## JACKASTOR

TonyD79 said:


> Because we are adventurous.
> 
> And many of us had no problems. Some had problems with minis from the beginning. Some haven't.


No issues with mine as yet. gonna try the thumbs down thumbs up play play reset to see if that works!

Hail Hydra

Jack


----------



## TonyD79

moyekj said:


> My (growing) list of issues based on feedback I've seen.
> 1. SPS backdoor codes mostly don't work (quick clear play bar, clock).
> 2. PC-->TiVo transfers (pyTivo/TiVo Desktop) not possible
> 3. HME apps launch points missing (HME still runs if launched via kmttg)
> 4. No TiVo Live Guide
> 5. Left button for going back no longer works - have to use Back button. Also right button can't be used for select.
> 6. Skip button to jump to end/start of lists no longer works, only channel up/down and arrows work in lists - huge issue IMO
> 7. Every program in My Shows is treated as a folder. So if you select a single recording, it opens into the list menu rather than going directly to the Play screen. Also, clicking "play" on remote doesn't work. Extra unnecessary click. Then when you delete the episode it goes to an empty list screen rather than back to My Shows.
> 8. TiVo,# shortcuts. Can't change first Tivo,# remote shortcuts: 1=SP list, 2=ToDo, 3=wishlist, 4=search, etc. and those shortcuts are no longer what they used to be.
> 9. MRV no longer works for moving shows from 1 TiVo to another. MRS still works. For MRV you have to initiate transfers at online.tivo.com
> 10. This is opinion, not shortcoming per say: I much prefer simple lists for things like My Shows, ToDo, etc. instead of tiles that are all over the Hydra GUI. UPDATE: Tiles can be turned off for My Shows via preferences.
> 11. Re-sync times for change in resolution (if you use native output settings) seem to take much longer in Hydra.
> 
> NOTES:
> 1. SPS: 30 sec skip is default, but SPS30S can be used to toggle back to 30 sec scan. Clock mostly non-functional, quick clear play bar doesn't work at all.


Good list but I'm not so sure about skip being default. All three of my TiVo's had scan. It may be based on what you had before.

Also, I finally got resolution changes to work and they seemed the same to me. May be hardware dependent.


----------



## ajwees41

samccfl99 said:


> Thanks for this info. I was wondering and hoping it would work (not for me because I am not going to this). I was wondering if the interface would be the same, but of course it would (will). I would not want tiles for that and anyway, the internet interface was made by comcast and resides on their servers. Years ago I asked Tivo, Inc to talk to Comcast about the skip button code not being recognized, but of course they ignored the problem.
> 
> I am sure they will get it to work. Seems they got a lot of bugs to work out.


until my bolt froze and will not boot now the cox ondemand was had a different menu look more of a movie theater or album artwork instead of small thumbnails.


----------



## High Technology

moyekj said:


> ...
> 6. Skip button to jump to end/start of lists no longer works, only channel up/down and arrows work in lists - huge issue IMO
> ...


Can you elaborate on what lists it doesn't work on? I can use it on both MY SHOWS and in One Pass Manager in Hydra, which are about the only lists that I typically use that functionality for?

On the To Do List and the Recording Activity screens, the skip forward/skip back buttons move forward/back one day for each press in Hydra (don't know what they previously did as I don't use those screens all that often). I also never thought to use it in some other places, like a long list in SEARCH.


----------



## markp99

TiVo Clock (SPS9S) is too large and does not include the playback/progress time.


----------



## TonyD79

markp99 said:


> TiVo Clock (SPS9S) is too large and does not include the playback/progress time.


Mine shows playback time if I do it while watching a recording but doesn't stick.


----------



## markp99

No playback time here, and Yes, does not stick. Ugh.


----------



## TonyD79

markp99 said:


> No playback time here, and Yes, does not stick. Ugh.


I'm on a bolt. Maybe that matters?


----------



## markp99

TonyD79 said:


> I'm on a bolt. Maybe that matters?


Ok, playback time is there on Roamio. Re-tried on an old, completed recording.


----------



## aaronwt

markp99 said:


> 30sec skip audio glitch:
> 
> On Roamio, 3 or more 30skips in quick succession to reach front of the buffer on an active recording results in loss of audio.
> 
> Audio recoverable with quick Pause/Play, or Skip-Back
> 
> Nearly 100% repeatable.


I tried this in all my setups, from Bolts, and Mini, and a Roamio. None of them had any issues with losing audio from hitting the skip button a bunch of times.

I am seeing where the Bolt is outputting 1080P30 or 2160P30 from 1080i content. When you have 1080P24/25 or 2160P24/24/30 selected for an output. When it should be outputting 1080P60 or 2160P60. Assuming those are selected.

For now though I have my Bolts set for only 2160P60 output or 1080P60 output. To avoid the long re-syncs I am seeing when changing resolutions or framerates.


----------



## rodney111

samccfl99 said:


> SORRY. Better question is why would people even touch this today...or tomorrow...or for a few months? I hope things get straightened out for you and everyone else.


Thanks. I hope they will get fixed soon. I upgraded because I thought that small nuances and bugs were to be expected. I thought that bigger issues like basic connectivity between Tivo units would have been worked out in beta testing.


----------



## soremekun

My posts from another thread.

Glitch?
Mini:
Press Guide and select a channel. It goes to full screen. Press Guide again and the channel I was watching appears in the small box. Fine. Go back to that channel in full screen.
Now when I press the back button, it takes me to the guide but the preview window is blank.

-----
Noticable issue.
Mini:
Coming out of the guide into a TV channel, the video stutters with no audio. After about 3 seconds, audio and video are fine.

-----
Glitch?
Mini:
Go to Guide and select a channel and watch the channel in full screen.
Press TiVo home on remote. Then press Guide. It takes me back the the very first channel in the lineup instead of the last channel I was watching. Also, there is no preview window of the last channel I was watching.

-----
Minor peeve.
Mini:
While watching a channel, pressing the Guide button takes me to the guide. Pressing Guide again takes me to back to the channel smoothly. Fine.

However, while watching a channel, pressing the guide button takes me to the guide. But, if I press Select (on the SAME channel), the channel "reloads" and not smooth as if pressing Guide.

In this specific scenario, pressing Guide and Select should have the same result.


----------



## JACKASTOR

TonyD79 said:


> Good list but I'm not so sure about skip being default. All three of my TiVo's had scan. It may be based on what you had before.
> 
> Also, I finally got resolution changes to work and they seemed the same to me. May be hardware dependent.


I Can transfer shows from TiVo to pc using pytivo
But I cannot pull from the computer to Hydra enabled TiVo.


----------



## moyekj

High Technology said:


> Can you elaborate on what lists it doesn't work on? I can use it on both MY SHOWS and in One Pass Manager in Hydra, which are about the only lists that I typically use that functionality for?
> 
> On the To Do List and the Recording Activity screens, the skip forward/skip back buttons move forward/back one day for each press in Hydra (don't know what they previously did as I don't use those screens all that often). I also never thought to use it in some other places, like a long list in SEARCH.


I'm just going by what I've seen reported. Can't confirm it myself since I don't have Hydra. Can you confirm that for My Shows if you press skip you get to bottom of list and then skip again takes you back to start of list? In Quattro software ToDo list works exactly same as well: skip takes you to bottom, skip again back to top of list. If Hydra is all horizontal tiles then I guess it's horizontal skipping instead of vertical?


----------



## TonyD79

moyekj said:


> I'm just going by what I've seen reported. Can't confirm it myself since I don't have Hydra. Can you confirm that for My Shows if you press skip you get to bottom of list and then skip again takes you back to start of list? In Quattro software ToDo list works exactly same as well: skip takes you to bottom, skip again back to top of list. If Hydra is all horizontal tiles then I guess it's horizontal skipping instead of vertical?


Hydra is not all horizontal tiles. It is two dimensional. And you can do list only in some places. I don't know how skip used to work on lists. Channel up and down work but may not be to the end of long lists.


----------



## osu1991

moyekj said:


> I'm just going by what I've seen reported. Can't confirm it myself since I don't have Hydra. Can you confirm that for My Shows if you press skip you get to bottom of list and then skip again takes you back to start of list? In Quattro software ToDo list works exactly same as well: skip takes you to bottom, skip again back to top of list. If Hydra is all horizontal tiles then I guess it's horizontal skipping instead of vertical?


Just tried it and it does work for My Shows


----------



## moyekj

osu1991 said:


> Just tried it and it does work for My Shows


OK thanks, will go back and edit the list.

What about ToDo, OnePasses, History and Channels I receive lists? Those are other places I use skip to end/start a lot.


----------



## TonyD79

moyekj said:


> OK thanks, will go back and edit the list.
> 
> What about ToDo, OnePasses, History and Channels I receive lists? Those are other places I use skip to end/start a lot.


Todo, skip skips one day at a time. Channel up/down is one screen at a time.

One pass skip goes to bottom but skip back does nothing.


----------



## moyekj

TonyD79 said:


> Todo, skip skips one day at a time. Channel up/down is one screen at a time.
> 
> One pass skip goes to bottom but skip back does nothing.


OK thanks, so broken for most lists then...


----------



## TonyD79

moyekj said:


> OK thanks, so broken for most lists then...


I wouldn't call it broken. It is different. Seems by design. The only thing that seems broken is skip back on a couple lists.

Btw, history works like todo. Jumps a day at a time.


----------



## osu1991

moyekj said:


> OK thanks, will go back and edit the list.
> 
> What about ToDo, OnePasses, History and Channels I receive lists? Those are other places I use skip to end/start a lot.


One Pass Manager pushing skip goes to bottom and pushing skip again goes back to top, the other two work as TonyD79 stated


----------



## TonyD79

osu1991 said:


> One Pass Manager pushing skip goes to bottom and pushing skip again goes back to top, the other two work as TonyD79 stated


Okay, that is an inconsistency. I would've expect skip back to work since it does in other lists.


----------



## Jed1

TonyD79 said:


> Good list but I'm not so sure about skip being default. All three of my TiVo's had scan. It may be based on what you had before.
> 
> Also, I finally got resolution changes to work and they seemed the same to me. May be hardware dependent.


What did you do to get the resolution changes to work as mine seem to be stuck?
I did seem to get my living room resolutions to work by going into Vudu and playing the preview for King Kong Skull Island. I wanted to see if 1080p24 worked. Once I left Vudu and came back to live TV my resolutions started to work. I don't know if it will stick though.


----------



## djg8544

Bolt+ is unable to play recordings and I receive error p103. The same recordings can be played through a mini connected to it.


----------



## TonyD79

Jed1 said:


> What did you do to get the resolution changes to work as mine seem to be stuck?
> I did seem to get my living room resolutions to work by going into Vudu and playing the preview for King Kong Skull Island. I wanted to see if 1080p24 worked. Once I left Vudu and came back to live TV my resolutions started to work. I don't know if it will stick though.


Make sure you use the back button to exit. Anything else will wipe out the change.


----------



## bayern_fan

1) Overscan issues on a a ~10 year old Samsung 1080p LCD display
2) Also seems to be more sluggish than the legacy UI pre-update

(Roamio Plus)


----------



## Jed1

TonyD79 said:


> Make sure you use the back button to exit. Anything else will wipe out the change.


That didn't work for me as I tried that numerous times. Going into VUDU worked for me but the 480i and 480p resolutions don't work. Also I can't get out of TiVo Central with the back button I have to use the Live TV button. I also set a short cut using the 5 button.


----------



## JACKASTOR

You know what they need a Hydra Tutorial Video guide that downloads to the TiVo so we can play it over and over till we all understand the exact changes etc.


----------



## JACKASTOR

Hulu hung on loading...... waited a full 10 mins.. not a loss to me any way since I cant use Hulu where I am currently living...


----------



## TonyD79

JACKASTOR said:


> You know what they need a Hydra Tutorial Video guide that downloads to the TiVo so we can play it over and over till we all understand the exact changes etc.


Several. On different topics. Fios does do that.


----------



## Jed1

Both Roamios upgraded with out issue. Will take a while to get used to as I keep hitting the left arrow to back up instead of the zoom/exit button. Most features of TiVo Central are still there but will take time to get used to the new locations.

Bugs that I have so far are:
1. Can't exit TiVo Central with the exit button as I get the bong sound when I push the button. This only worked on time when I reboot after that I have use the Live TV button or I set a short cut by using the 5 button.
2. The multiple resolutions don't work as it is stuck on 720p. I can get it to switch to 1080i by unchecking 720p and exiting the settings menu but now the resolutions just stay at 1080i. I did check to see if 1080p24 works with VUDU and it does work and this also helped to partially resolve my resolution issues as now the HD channels do switch between 720p and 1080i, but I can't get the 480i and 480p resolutions to work on the SD channels. The SD channels will stay at whatever HD resolution you where on.
My receiver does recognize the audio changes between the 2 channel Dolby stereo and 5 channel Dolby digital so the resolution problem is not with the receiver just with the TiVo itself. These are the two bugs so far


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

You can steal a tuner back from a Mini by clicking it in the tuner selection, this was not possible before that I can recall.


----------



## TonyD79

PSU_Sudzi said:


> You can steal a tuner back from a Mini by clicking it in the tuner selection, this was not possible before that I can recall.


Only from a live show. Won't do it from a recording.

Nice find.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

(Bolt 4 tuner)

Sometimes ( maybe 20% of time) while watching live tv, audio stutters, hitting 8 second rr no audio issues. If/when it's corrected, I will be living 8 seconds behind the rest of you


----------



## longrider

I found an interesting bug, when scrolling in the guide lines get duplicated onto a different channel. In some cases it overwrites what should be on the channel and in others it pushes it down. In the attached picture the data from 6-3 is duplicated on 7-1 and 7-1 is overwritten. however while 7-3 data is shown on 9-1 the next lines are just pushed down. 9-2 is for 9-1, 9-3 is for 9-2 down to 11-1 is for 9-4. I have no idea where 11-2 got its data as that is 9-2's info


----------



## FACTAgent

Steve said:


> Similar to the Hydra "Wish List", thought it might be good to list all bugs we find in one place for the engineers. If you agree, please list any bugs you find, one per post. If your bug is already listed, just "*like*" that post.
> 
> As with the "Wish List", probably best to limit discussion to one of the ongoing Hydra discussion threads. That said, if you know a work-around for a listed bug, this thread would probably be a good place to post it.


Switched digital video channels not tuning on Bolt - v52 or v53 error or just black screen. Issue does not exist on updated Romaio Pro.


----------



## peekb

I'm trying hard to figure out if the below is in my head or not, but I'm noticing a decrease in video quality on my Roamio Pro since the update.

I'm seeing two things I'm finding difficult to prove: 1) Video looks fuzzier and more "compressed" than before, and 2) there are times when Live TV/recording seems like it's "skipping frames", but a reboot of the box fixes it. This might happen after going into an app and then back to watching TV.

Anyone else seeing something resembling my hallucinations?


----------



## thyname

Some of you guys are so elaborate I wonder why you did not participate on the Beta


----------



## Dan203

I hate it! Plan on reverting and taking the loss on recordings. Luckily I only converted my OTA only Bolt so it wont be a big loss.


----------



## longrider

thyname said:


> Some of you guys are so elaborate I wonder why you did not participate on the Beta


i am fairly new to TiVo but as a long time DirecTV beta tester I am definitely going to find out how to get involved here


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Dan203 said:


> I hate it! Plan on reverting and taking the loss on recordings. Luckily I only converted my OTA only Bolt so it wont be a big loss.


Have you tried clear and delete all? Won't work on mine but someone else reported it looks like it will work for them.


----------



## peekb

thyname said:


> Some of you guys are so elaborate I wonder why you did not participate on the Beta


I was for years, but after changing to a new employer, I was no longer allowed to via TiVo's rules.


----------



## markp99

Upgrading my hard drive is a customization that disqualifies me/my TiVo from continued beta participation.


----------



## atmuscarella

Dan203 said:


> I hate it! Plan on reverting and taking the loss on recordings. Luckily I only converted my OTA only Bolt so it wont be a big loss.


I haven't seen or read anything that makes me think I would like it better so I am waiting. From what I see this is for people who care more about how a UI looks than how it works - at least this is what I am guessing when people note it takes allot more button pushes to do the same thing and then note they like how it looks. I am the other way nearly 100% could care less about appearance beyond how it affects functionality for all I care it could be 100% text if it was easy to get done what I want to do, which is primarily to play a recording and setup a few new one passes a few times a year.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Ok so this is very odd. Was able to steal back a tuner from a Mini by selecting it from the available tuners on the right panel on my Roamio. And then that channel (Fox, World Series) was on both my Roamio and Mini even though the Mini no longer had a tuner. And when I changed the channel on the Roamio it changed the channel on the Mini too. So the Mini was basically mirroring the Roamio. This is actually a nice feature to save tuners but doubtful that its intended behavior.


----------



## TonyD79

thyname said:


> Some of you guys are so elaborate I wonder why you did not participate on the Beta


I would have if I had an extra box. Didn't want to risk it.


----------



## TonyD79

atmuscarella said:


> I haven't seen or read anything that makes me think I would like it better so I am waiting. From what I see this is for people who care more about how a UI looks than how it works - at least this is what I am guessing when people note it takes allot more button pushes to do the same thing and then note they like how it looks. I am the other way nearly 100% could care less about appearance beyond how it affects functionality for all I care it could be 100% text if it was easy to get done what I want to do, which is primarily to play a recording and setup a few new one passes a few times a year.


 Not really. I see many improvements in terms of consistency and data access. There are several nice touches like better integration with streaming and better deeper information.

I don't care that much about looks. In fact, a lot about Hydra is opposite what I like yet I like the interface overall.


----------



## TonyD79

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Ok so this is very odd. Was able to steal back a tuner by selecting it from the available tuners on the right panel on my Roamio. And then that channel (Fox, World Series) was on both my Roamio and Mini even though the Mini no longer had a tuner. And when I changed the channel on the Roamio it changed the channel on the Mini too. So the Mini was basically mirroring the Roamio. This is actually a nice feature to save tuners but doubtful that its intended behavior.


That's kind of awesome.


----------



## TonyD79

Dan203 said:


> I hate it! Plan on reverting and taking the loss on recordings. Luckily I only converted my OTA only Bolt so it wont be a big loss.


Wow. That was quick.


----------



## High Technology

moyekj said:


> I'm just going by what I've seen reported. Can't confirm it myself since I don't have Hydra. Can you confirm that for My Shows if you press skip you get to bottom of list and then skip again takes you back to start of list? In Quattro software ToDo list works exactly same as well: skip takes you to bottom, skip again back to top of list. If Hydra is all horizontal tiles then I guess it's horizontal skipping instead of vertical?


On the To-Do List, the Channel Up/Down moves a page at a time. Skip Forward moves one day forward and Skip Back moves one day back. If it previously did something different in the To-Do list, it was apparently a conscious change and I personally like this new functionality better since I would generally like to look at the To-Do list



thyname said:


> Some of you guys are so elaborate I wonder why you did not participate on the Beta


<No Comment>


----------



## thyname

Dan203 said:


> I hate it! Plan on reverting and taking the loss on recordings. Luckily I only converted my OTA only Bolt so it wont be a big loss.


Wow! That's pretty decisive from you Dan. It must mean something coming from you.

Could you elaborate a bit please?


----------



## atmuscarella

TonyD79 said:


> Not really. I see many improvements in terms of consistency and data access. There are several nice touches like better integration with streaming and better deeper information.
> 
> I don't care that much about looks. In fact, a lot about Hydra is opposite what I like yet I like the interface overall.


My guess is you are a much more advanced user than I am.

I am OTA only, only recorded from 6 channels and only record new 1 hr dramas or daily news, never watch sports, never use TiVo search, only use the apps on TiVo occasionally (I have a Roku premier + and HTPC attached to my TV - which I am typing on now).

I use the live guide to check for new shows and setup one passes during the times of year when the networks put out their new stuff. The rest of the time I hit tivo tivo and play a show. I also sometimes need to move stuff off my main TiVos (a Bolt & Roamio) to be stored on one of my older 3 TiVos or a computer. Does Hydra do any of that better? I am guessing not.


----------



## humbb

thyname said:


> Some of you guys are so elaborate I wonder why you did not participate on the Beta


Judging from all this activity here, we now are ALL being asked to participate in the Beta.


----------



## Nickipedia

Dan203 said:


> I hate it! Plan on reverting and taking the loss on recordings. Luckily I only converted my OTA only Bolt so it wont be a big loss.


I'm with you Dan. Maybe if the core features like transfers, Live guide, pytivo, Sort channels by name, remote scheduling, (insert other missing features here), are added to it I'll upgrade. Installed on a spare box, may keep it on there only in case I get a 4k Mini, otherwise...

It would REALY be nice if you could watch a show on a remote DVR and not be kicked back to the local My Shows screen after the show ends. Especially since it takes you back to My Shows, but you're really in Devices. You just don't know it until you try to navigate around.


----------



## chicagoenergy

My Roamio Pro and one Gen 1 Mini updated and are working fine. One Gen 1 Mini won’t update. Keeps saying there’s no internet connection halfway through the update process.


----------



## TonyD79

Nickipedia said:


> I'm with you Dan. Maybe if the core features like transfers, Live guide, pytivo, Sort channels by name, remote scheduling, (insert other missing features here), are added to it I'll upgrade. Installed on a spare box, may keep it on there only in case I get a 4k Mini, otherwise...
> 
> It would REALY be nice if you could watch a show on a remote DVR and not be kicked back to the local My Shows screen after the show ends. Especially since it takes you back to My Shows, but you're really in Devices. You just don't know it until you try to navigate around.


I can understand you desires but most of what you listed as core features aren't.


----------



## samccfl99

humbb said:


> Judging from all this activity here, we now are ALL being asked to participate in the Beta.


Comcast made tens of thousands of paying customers debug their X1 for over 6 months...and that was after it was in beta in thousands of homes for many months...but they just rolled on. I would never have one!!!

I got over 1200 recordings and growing on my RP and XL4. Some of the new UI looks nice, but it sounds like a nightmare. I thought the Bolt UI sucked when they integrated it in 20.7.2 when it comes to the number of presses to get to some things (of course I got used to it). The X1 still has absurd remote clicks and now so does Gen4. Sad. Also sad that they could not even take the time to test the Xfinity app. Very bad indeed.

Don't most of you old time users know their rep in the software dept? What would you expect to happen? I am sorry for this rant. This is coming from a developers prospective and always have been hard on Tivo, Inc dev...BUT I am very glad that they made this OPTIONAL! They still have to keep Gen3. Lots of Premiers out there...

*I REALLY DON'T LIKE CHANGE...*


----------



## JACKASTOR

chicagoenergy said:


> My Roamio Pro and one Gen 1 Mini updated and are working fine. One Gen 1 Mini won't update. Keeps saying there's no internet connection halfway through the update process.


Too many users downloading?


----------



## DeltaOne

peekb said:


> I'm trying hard to figure out if the below is in my head or not, but I'm noticing a decrease in video quality on my Roamio Pro since the update. I'm seeing two things I'm finding difficult to prove: 1) Video looks fuzzier and more "compressed" than before, and 2) there are times when Live TV/recording seems like it's "skipping frames", but a reboot of the box fixes it. This might happen after going into an app and then back to watching TV. Anyone else seeing something resembling my hallucinations?


After loading Hydra today the first thing I noticed was that my TV looked awful! Not fuzzy or compressed as you mention, but the color, saturation, detail, brightness, contrast...everything...was awful!

My TV is new, about two weeks old. So I've been adjusting the picture to my satisfaction. I'm pretty sure my settings were the same...but I had to re-check and adjust EVERYTHING to get the picture back to my satisfaction.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I tested out Xfinity On Demand and it played ok but when exiting back to the TiVo UI it hung up and rebooted the box.


----------



## Jimbo687

Steve said:


> Bolt+ is not sensing it's connected to a 4k display when "auto" is selected from the resolution screen.


I had this issue before the upgrade.


----------



## aaronwt

rodney111 said:


> Thanks. I hope they will get fixed soon. I upgraded because I thought that small nuances and bugs were to be expected. I thought that bigger issues like basic connectivity between Tivo units would have been worked out in beta testing.


I assume they did. I had no connectivity issues today between TiVos. My three Bolts, ROamio, and Gen 1 Mini, all on Hydra, could all stream shows between each other today without any issues.


----------



## aaronwt

DeltaOne said:


> After loading Hydra today the first thing I noticed was that my TV looked awful! Not fuzzy or compressed as you mention, but the color, saturation, detail, brightness, contrast...everything...was awful!
> 
> My TV is new, about two weeks old. So I've been adjusting the picture to my satisfaction. I'm pretty sure my settings were the same...but I had to re-check and adjust EVERYTHING to get the picture back to my satisfaction.


What are your resolution output options set for? I did notice that if you have 2160P24/25/30 or 1080P24/25 selected that the Bolt will output at 30P from 1080i broadcasts instead of 60P like it used to.

I only have info for if there is a 24P framerate with my ROamio setup. so I have no way of knowing if it is also outputting at 30P or actually at 60P like it should be. But none of my boxes had any difference in color, saturation, brightness, etc after they upgraded to hydra. If there was a sharpness difference it wasn't obvious to me.


----------



## High Technology

DeltaOne said:


> After loading Hydra today the first thing I noticed was that my TV looked awful! Not fuzzy or compressed as you mention, but the color, saturation, detail, brightness, contrast...everything...was awful!
> 
> My TV is new, about two weeks old. So I've been adjusting the picture to my satisfaction. I'm pretty sure my settings were the same...but I had to re-check and adjust EVERYTHING to get the picture back to my satisfaction.


As noted right above this, the video output settings got wonky on this release -- AUTO mode isn't working as a passthrough any longer and some 4K TVs are not being seen as 4K with the automatic setting. Different signal inputs will equate to different picture setting modes on many newer TVs as they have different presets for each incoming signal resolution.

If you have a 4K set and a Bolt you might have been using 4K before, so try first by checking only the 4K box in the TiVo settings menu on the box. If you have been using a different resolution (either have a Roamio or don't have a 4K TV), check whichever you might have been using (1080i or 1080p -- yes, those two may be seen differently from an image settings perspective).

For the time being don't check more than one box at a time -- the multi-resolution mode (which presumably is intended to be the new passthrough mode) doesn't work on Hydra yet. When/if that gets enabled, then you can decide whether to let the TiVo continue to process to match your TV resolution or whether you want to have multiple modes output natively and let the TV process it.


----------



## Nickipedia

TonyD79 said:


> I can understand you desires but most of what you listed as core features aren't.


Just because YOU don't consider them core features doesn't mean they're not. If they removed the guide altogether would you say that the guide is not a core TiVo feature?


----------



## peekb

aaronwt said:


> What are your resolution output options set for? I did notice that if you have 2160P24/25/30 or 1080P24/25 selected that the Bolt will output at 30P from 1080i broadcasts instead of 60P like it used to.
> 
> I only have info for if there is a 24P framerate with my ROamio setup. so I have no way of knowing if it is also outputting at 30P or actually at 60P like it should be. But none of my boxes had any difference in color, saturation, brightness, etc after they upgraded to hydra. If there was a sharpness difference it wasn't obvious to me.


This makes sense. I've always had the 24/25 setting enabled, but earlier (after posting) I went in and disabled 1080p24/25 to see if it would have an effect. Since then, I haven't been able to repro the odd "skipping" I was experiencing earlier. I'm set at 1080i only for now and will continue that way.

As for the fuzziness/compression artifacts, it's very possible it's not real and exists entirely in my head since I'm looking for trouble after the upgrade.  That said, my wife noticed it too, but certainly possible we're both nuts...

Thanks!


----------



## peekb

Anyone seeing their Mini stop working with Live TV with error V66 complaining about a CableCARD? I've seen it twice on mine and I know of one other experiencing...


----------



## harjon

peekb said:


> Anyone seeing their Mini stop working with Live TV with error V66 complaining about a CableCARD? I've seen it twice on mine and I know of one other experiencing...


Everyone


----------



## DeltaOne

aaronwt said:


> What are your resolution output options set for? I did notice that if you have 2160P24/25/30 or 1080P24/25 selected that the Bolt will output at 30P from 1080i broadcasts instead of 60P like it used to.
> 
> I only have info for if there is a 24P framerate with my ROamio setup. so I have no way of knowing if it is also outputting at 30P or actually at 60P like it should be. But none of my boxes had any difference in color, saturation, brightness, etc after they upgraded to hydra. If there was a sharpness difference it wasn't obvious to me.


I have Automatic off and I did select both 1080p 24/25 fps passthrough and 1080i (preferred). I'll try a few different options. Feed is from Comcast to a Pioneer receiver to a Sony 4K set. I'm pretty sure I have any/all scaling/processing in the Pioneer receiver turned off. Don't some sets process the signal differently for certain HDMI inputs? I'm using HDMI 2 on the Sony 4K set.


----------



## DeltaOne

High Technology said:


> For the time being don't check more than one box at a time -- the multi-resolution mode (which presumably is intended to be the new passthrough mode) doesn't work on Hydra yet. When/if that gets enabled, then you can decide whether to let the TiVo continue to process to match your TV resolution or whether you want to have multiple modes output natively and let the TV process it.


Interesting! Thanks for that info.


----------



## harjon

So I'll be downgrading whenever it's available.. my mini doesn't do live tv when i turn the TV off and back on again and when i got it to, no sound. Great! It's laughable this was allowed to roll out, feels like an alpha build.


----------



## schatham

peekb said:


> Anyone seeing their Mini stop working with Live TV with error V66 complaining about a CableCARD? I've seen it twice on mine and I know of one other experiencing...


I did also. Force your Tivo (not mini) to connect to server again. This should work, if not then have mini connect again.


----------



## sdpadres

*Member*
Woke up this morning and had to reboot both minis. I was getting a Cablecard error. After rebooting everything worked correctly. Tivo DVR box was fine, no reboot necessary. Hope this isn't a daily issue. Did not have this issue prior to downloading Hydra. Anyone else experience this problem?


----------



## chicagoenergy

JACKASTOR said:


> Too many users downloading?


I was able to get the last Mini up and running. Disconnected the Roamio from the network. Allowed the Mini to reboot and update. Then reconnected the Roamio. Everything works great now.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson

sdpadres said:


> *Member*
> Woke up this morning and had to reboot both minis. I was getting a Cablecard error. After rebooting everything worked correctly. Tivo DVR box was fine, no reboot necessary. Hope this isn't a daily issue. Did not have this issue prior to downloading Hydra. Anyone else experience this problem?


I wonder if that could have to do with the mirroring of the tuner when you take back a tuner on the host, cause the same thing might be happening when the host goes to recover the tuner to record a show.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DVRMike

sdpadres said:


> *Member*
> Woke up this morning and had to reboot both minis. I was getting a Cablecard error. After rebooting everything worked correctly. Tivo DVR box was fine, no reboot necessary. Hope this isn't a daily issue. Did not have this issue prior to downloading Hydra. Anyone else experience this problem?


My mini is displaying v66 No TV channels. Says its most likely caused by a problem with the cable card. Host Roamio works fine. Going to reboot the mini now.

Edit: works after a reboot of the mini.


----------



## computersteve

DVRMike said:


> My mini is displaying v66 No TV channels. Says its most likely caused by a problem with the cable card. Host Roamio works fine. Going to reboot the mini now.
> 
> Edit: works after a reboot of the mini.


Ok this keeps happening to my mini's & I keep having to reboot & then it works for a few hours at most & then it does the same thing the V66 error... its very bad especially when you have older family members... why isn't this being addressed @TiVo_Ted


----------



## MrMxyzptlk69

No issues for me.
I updated my Roamio first, then unplugged it and all 3 of my Mini's updated.
Live TV, guide, and recordings working great.


----------



## rondotcom

On my Roamio Plus, I couldn't use the Plex app. It would stall and rebuffer constantly. On Hydra, smooth as silk.


----------



## dexjaz

computersteve said:


> Ok this keeps happening to my mini's & I keep having to reboot & then it works for a few hours at most & then it does the same thing the V66 error... its very bad especially when you have older family members... why isn't this being addressed @TiVo_Ted


I've gotten the same error since upgrading to Hydra yesterday. I have a Roamio Pro with 6 Tivo Minis (5 Gen1 and 1 Gen2). I tried to redo the CableCard setup this morning but I still have the same v66 issue. Rebooting the Tivo Minis will help for a time and then I will get the v66 error again. By the way, I've also seen the v66 on the main Roamio Pro box as well, whereby I then reboot that as well. Thought about calling Comcast to see if they can reset the CableCard to see if that helps.


----------



## macmini24

dexjaz said:


> I've gotten the same error since upgrading to Hydra yesterday. I have a Roamio Pro with 6 Tivo Minis (5 Gen1 and 1 Gen2). I tried to redo the CableCard setup this morning but I still have the same v66 issue. Rebooting the Tivo Minis will help for a time and then I will get the v66 error again. By the way, I've also seen the v66 on the main Roamio Pro box as well, whereby I then reboot that as well. Thought about calling Comcast to see if they can reset the CableCard to see if that helps.


Been rock solid for a year plus with a Bolt+ and mini v2. Swapped the mini for the VOX Mini and got the same error this AM post Hydra. Power cycle fixed it. So it looks like Hydra all around on both old and new hardware.


----------



## cmeinck

I have too have the v66 error on 3 Minis and also on my Roamio Plus with Verizon FIOS. A reboot fixes it, but it's only temporary. So basically all of my TVs do not have Live TV without a reboot and the "fix" times out. I'm hoping we have an answer today on this. I'm ok with quirks of a new release, but no Live TV on every box is going to be a tough sell to my wife. She's already struggling with the new UI.


----------



## JayMan747

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Ok so this is very odd. Was able to steal back a tuner from a Mini by selecting it from the available tuners on the right panel on my Roamio. And then that channel (Fox, World Series) was on both my Roamio and Mini even though the Mini no longer had a tuner. And when I changed the channel on the Roamio it changed the channel on the Mini too. So the Mini was basically mirroring the Roamio. This is actually a nice feature to save tuners but doubtful that its intended behavior.


I always thought this is how it should have been.. Nice Find!!


----------



## schatham

Where is the info, instruction for going back to the old system? They said you could revert back.


----------



## Diana Collins

cmeinck said:


> I have too have the v66 error on 3 Minis and also on my Roamio Plus with Verizon FIOS. A reboot fixes it, but it's only temporary. So basically all of my TVs do not have Live TV without a reboot and the "fix" times out. I'm hoping we have an answer today on this. I'm ok with quirks of a new release, but no Live TV on every box is going to be a tough sell to my wife. She's already struggling with the new UI.


I upgraded one Roamio Pro and one first gen Mini yesterday through forced downloads and all the problems described...endlessly looping Minis, black screens, cablecard errors on the Mini, etc. I let our other Roamio and all the Minis upgrade on their own overnight and this morning, everything is working fine. Watched live TV for several hours this morning through a couple of different Minis without issues. Playback across DVRs worked fine, as did streaming from Netflix and Hulu last night on the upgraded Roamio Pro. For anyone still have issues with their Mini/DVR connections, I'd suggest doing a forced connection, and then rebooting the DVR(s). Then do the same on each Mini.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

computersteve said:


> Ok this keeps happening to my mini's & I keep having to reboot & then it works for a few hours at most & then it does the same thing the V66 error... its very bad especially when you have older family members... why isn't this being addressed @TiVo_Ted


Heading into the office shortly. We are working on a priority list of bugs to resolve. This particular V66 error appears to be related to network discovery. The MINI is losing connection to the host dvr.

p.s. - there have been a ton of posts since yesterday. I won't be able to respond to all of them individually. I'll try to compile a list to batch up some responses. I'm sorry that some of you are feeling like beta testers. I'm going to look into an easy way to help you downgrade if that's what you want.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

schatham said:


> Where is the info, instruction for going back to the old system? They said you could revert back.


I've posted this question a couple of times--I can't find the uninstall app and Clear and Delete Everything is non-functional on my Roamio.


----------



## FACTAgent

FACTAgent said:


> Switched digital video channels not tuning on Bolt - v52 or v53 error or just black screen. Issue does not exist on updated Romaio Pro.


Fixed: Restarted Tivo. Then, disconnected USB and powered down tuning adapter, powered up tuning adapter and waited several minutes until light stopped flashing before reconnecting USB cable. Usually, I do not disconnect tuning adapter when I power cycle it.
New issues: 
1) One channel would intermittently show "title not available" when I would hit into while watching the channel live even though guide had info for this channel. When I would channel up from this channel, Bolt would tune to first favorite channel in list instead of next favorite channel in list. Problem cleared up on its own after several tuning attempts.
2) Right arrow to see other tuners on Bolt would result in white squares and error message about all tuners in use (they weren't). Issue cleared for now after restart.
3) Scheduled recording for the Walking Dead did not record on Bolt for no apparent reason. Luckily snagged it on backup Roamio Pro.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I've posted this question a couple of times--I can't find the uninstall app and Clear and Delete Everything is non-functional on my Roamio.


I'm working on a solution here. If we unhide these apps, they will both appear for the entire population.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'm working on a solution here. If we unhide these apps, they will both appear for the entire population.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your follow up, its appreciated and I know you are really busy.


----------



## schatham

No sound when FF to the end of buffer in live TV. Have to go back 8 second to regain volume. Sometimes selecting play will regain volume, even though it is playing.


----------



## y2jdmbfan

TiVo_Ted said:


> Heading into the office shortly. We are working on a priority list of bugs to resolve. This particular V66 error appears to be related to network discovery. The MINI is losing connection to the host dvr.
> 
> p.s. - there have been a ton of posts since yesterday. I won't be able to respond to all of them individually. I'll try to compile a list to batch up some responses. I'm sorry that some of you are feeling like beta testers. I'm going to look into an easy way to help you downgrade if that's what you want.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ted,

What's the best location or place to send bugs / errors we find?


----------



## ajwees41

TiVo_Ted said:


> Heading into the office shortly. We are working on a priority list of bugs to resolve. This particular V66 error appears to be related to network discovery. The MINI is losing connection to the host dvr.
> 
> p.s. - there have been a ton of posts since yesterday. I won't be able to respond to all of them individually. I'll try to compile a list to batch up some responses. I'm sorry that some of you are feeling like beta testers. I'm going to look into an easy way to help you downgrade if that's what you want.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just want to be able to use my Bolt it sounds like to me during my upgrade yester something happened and now 4 blinking lights on the front panel.


----------



## dmurphy

moyekj said:


> 1. SPS: 30 sec skip is default, but SPS30S can be used to toggle back to 30 sec scan. Clock mostly non-functional, quick clear play bar doesn't work at all.


My mini has been getting 30-sec-scan instead of skip. Tried SPS30S and can't get it to take... how did you make it work?


----------



## TeamPace

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Ok so this is very odd. Was able to steal back a tuner from a Mini by selecting it from the available tuners on the right panel on my Roamio. And then that channel (Fox, World Series) was on both my Roamio and Mini even though the Mini no longer had a tuner. And when I changed the channel on the Roamio it changed the channel on the Mini too. So the Mini was basically mirroring the Roamio. This is actually a nice feature to save tuners but doubtful that its intended behavior.


That would be a great feature actually! It would allow you to have synced channels on more than one TV so if your moving around the house it's easier to watch the same show or sporting event.


----------



## schatham

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I've posted this question a couple of times--I can't find the uninstall app and Clear and Delete Everything is non-functional on my Roamio.


Would clear and delete everything take you back to the old system. My guess is it won't. I can get to the clear and delete everything, it's not grayed out. Did you select it and what happened.?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

schatham said:


> Would clear and delete everything take you back to the old system. My guess is it won't. I can get to the clear and delete everything, it's not grayed out. Did you select it and what happened.?


If you click on any of the Clear and Delete options, they just return you to live TV and do not prompt you to confirm you want to delete, so it appears they are inactive in Hydra. Someone else posted they work but TiVo Ted seemed to indicate they are not active. Can you try clicking one to confirm?


----------



## schatham

PSU_Sudzi said:


> If you click on any of the Clear and Delete options, they just return you to live TV and do not prompt you to confirm you want to delete, so it appears they are inactive in Hydra. Someone else posted they work but TiVo Ted seemed to indicate they are not active. Can you try clicking one to confirm?


Same result, back to live TV.


----------



## Diana Collins

C&DE won't revert back to the old software. To do that you'd need to tell the DVR to either revert back to the software in the old (now reserve) partition, or get the Tivo to somehow download a version older than one on the box. In either case, we'll need an app from TiVo to make it happen.

For Minis, that app is a website that is called whenever the mini tries to use a host DVR that is running a different version than the Mini. For the DVRs themselves, there is an app on the DVRs, but it is currently hidden. I assume that is to prevent it showing up on DVRs of users that haven't heard about Hydra yet. Remember this is an EARLY release to the TCF community...once it is announced as available to all users I expect the "revert" app will be made visible.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Diana Collins said:


> C&DE won't revert back to the old software. To do that you'd need to tell the DVR to either revert back to the software in the old (now reserve) partition, or get the Tivo to somehow download a version older than one on the box. In either case, we'll need an app from TiVo to make it happen.


Thanks Diana, I had suspected it wouldn't but figured worth a try.


----------



## lessd

markp99 said:


> TiVo Clock (SPS9S) is too large and does not include the playback/progress time.


The clock is to big but on my Bolt + I do get the playback/progress time, but on the next recording I want to watch I have to re-set the clock again if I want it.


----------



## TeamPace

Hi TiVo Ted! Having you posting here is amazing! Thank you so much! Don't get overwhelmed by how much this forum is going to throw.at you its just the nature of things here. This will be a great place to learn of the issues we are seeing so you can prioritize what's critical and what can wait. Some of us can get a little fired up at times but just ignore that and keep doing the great job you're doing! It is so helpful just getting some feedback that things are being worked on.


----------



## schatham

Just tried my office mini and no live tv or shows, just home screen. Going to try a reboot.

Reboot worked.


----------



## cherry ghost

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I've posted this question a couple of times--I can't find the uninstall app and Clear and Delete Everything is non-functional on my Roamio.


I highly doubt this will work, but have you tried unchecking the upgrade app and checking the downgrade? After you do that, maybe pressing the voice button will initiate the downgrade. If not, try unpairing the remote and try again.


----------



## schatham

cherry ghost said:


> I highly doubt this will work, but have you tried unchecking the upgrade app and checking the downgrade? After you do that, maybe pressing the voice button will initiate the downgrade. If not, try unpairing the remote and try again.


The app is not visible.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

schatham said:


> The app is not visible.


Yes once you upgrade you can't see the uninstall app.


----------



## cherry ghost

schatham said:


> The app is not visible.


Right, but neither is the upgrade app, yet it can be launched with a VOX remote.

Tivo Vox boxes launch/available October 29th

Maybe the downgrade app can also, but I doubt it.


----------



## midas

For those with Minis having no live TV issues, try a complete reset. It doesn't take much longer on a Mini than a simple reboot does.


----------



## CoxInPHX

schatham said:


> Just tried my office mini and no live tv or shows, just home screen. Going to try a reboot.
> Reboot worked.


Has anyone else just tried a UI Reset, *Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play* instead of a reboot. Had this happen a few times and the UI Reset fixed the problem w/o a full reboot.


----------



## computersteve

midas said:


> For those with Minis having no live TV issues, try a complete reset. It doesn't take much longer on a Mini than a simple reboot does.


Ok but is it permanently fixing the problem?? I just had another one of my 4 minis display a v66 error.. I have 2 Roamio Pros both aren't displaying any error they are working fine it's just the minis.


----------



## Alan Gordon

In the Guide, I'm seeing quite a few SD channels listed as HD, and HD channels listed as SD. I imagine there are probably quite a few people seeing this?

I reported a lot of things about the OTA Channel Lineup after TiVo switched from Gracenote, and many of them got corrected, but still have a lot of incorrect information. Is there any good way to get this fixed?


----------



## computersteve

Alan Gordon said:


> In the Guide, I'm seeing quite a few SD channels listed as HD, and HD channels listed as SD. I imagine there are probably quite a few people seeing this?
> 
> I reported a lot of things about the OTA Channel Lineup after TiVo switched from Gracenote, and many of them got corrected, but still have a lot of incorrect information. Is there any good way to get this fixed?


Likewise I'm seeing that with channels now saying that they are UHD in the guide on fios meanwhile there now like starz in the 300 range.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Android App - Guide - Select specific channel
Is anyone else seeing "Schedule not available" when selecting a specific channel in the Android App


----------



## Bryan Lyle

computersteve said:


> Ok but is it permanently fixing the problem?? I just had another one of my 4 minis display a v66 error.. I have 2 Roamio Pros both aren't displaying any error they are working fine it's just the minis.


No way something as basic as this should have slipped through beta testing.


----------



## harjon

TiVo_Ted said:


> Heading into the office shortly. We are working on a priority list of bugs to resolve. This particular V66 error appears to be related to network discovery. The MINI is losing connection to the host dvr.
> 
> p.s. - there have been a ton of posts since yesterday. I won't be able to respond to all of them individually. I'll try to compile a list to batch up some responses. I'm sorry that some of you are feeling like beta testers. I'm going to look into an easy way to help you downgrade if that's what you want.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not expecting a direct reply, but in addition my mini also has seemed to have lost all sound output within Hydra and live tv stream whether or not it's dolby or pcm, though it worked fine in Amazon prime video.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Suggestions currently recording do not have an option to "Keep" Until.

But I found that if I go to the guide, and hit Record, even though it is already recording, it will change to a regular recording.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

cherry ghost said:


> Right, but neither is the upgrade app, yet it can be launched with a VOX remote.
> 
> Tivo Vox boxes launch/available October 29th
> 
> Maybe the downgrade app can also, but I doubt it.


I guess it would be worth a try if you want to downgrade and have that remote. I upgraded via the web URL on Sunday and do not have the new remote so will wait and see what TiVo advises to do on how to proceed.


----------



## idksmy

Bryan Lyle said:


> No way something as basic as this should have slipped through beta testing.


Hindsight is always 20/20.


----------



## Dr99

My upgrades all went well, although I encountered the mini issue where I had to unplug the bolt.

My issue is actually one that is very odd. My Sonos system no longer works...none of the devices, both wireless and hardwired, even show up on the network with IPs. I used it before the update and all was fine, and the Tivo update is the only change to my network. 

Can someone else who has a big Sonos footprint check their system?


----------



## stevet555

Not sure this was already mentioned - on the Mini, jumping back to previous channel doesn’t work- Enter button if you select a channel from the guide. If you enter the channel # seems to work.


----------



## JolDC

Suggestions group under All Shows or Recordings doesn’t display show name in list view. Lists season number, episode number and episode title but not which show. Show title not even shown in info block shown on right when an episode is selected.


----------



## sdpadres

CoxInPHX said:


> Has anyone else just tried a UI Reset, *Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play* instead of a reboot. Had this happen a few times and the UI Reset fixed the problem w/o a full reboot.





CoxInPHX said:


> Has anyone else just tried a UI Reset, *Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play* instead of a reboot. Had this happen a few times and the UI Reset fixed the problem w/o a full reboot.


This worked.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Alan Gordon said:


> In the Guide, I'm seeing quite a few SD channels listed as HD, and HD channels listed as SD. I imagine there are probably quite a few people seeing this?
> 
> I reported a lot of things about the OTA Channel Lineup after TiVo switched from Gracenote, and many of them got corrected, but still have a lot of incorrect information. Is there any good way to get this fixed?


I see channels or shows flagged as SD but then they "switch" over to HD after a moment or so. I can't replicate it but have seen it and I don't have any SD channels active in my channel list. So maybe it's just an artifact and then corrects itself.


----------



## Diana Collins

Bryan Lyle said:


> No way something as basic as this should have slipped through beta testing.


V66 errors are caused by a loss of connection between the Mini and its host DVR. This is why they did the "early request" page...to test it with the TCF community where it will be run on hundreds of different LANs. This is just one of those things that you really don't find until you get more users exercising the software.


----------



## Alan Gordon

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I see channels or shows flagged as SD but then they "switch" over to HD after a moment or so. I can't replicate it but have seen it and I don't have any SD channels active in my channel list. So maybe it's just an artifact and then corrects itself.


I'm confused. See this photo posted by longrider a few pages back:



Spoiler




View attachment 31195




Note how in the TiVo guide, some channels are marked SD, and some HD.

What I'm seeing is multiple SD channels marked incorrectly as HD, and multiple HD channels marked as SD. Are you saying that you're seeing them randomly switch back and forth?


----------



## DeltaOne

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I tested out Xfinity On Demand and it played ok but when exiting back to the TiVo UI it hung up and rebooted the box.


Same here, on a Roamio. I know someone with a Bolt, says exiting On Demand works fine. But not here on a Roamio running Hydra.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Alan Gordon said:


> I'm confused. See this photo posted by longrider a few pages back:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note how in the TiVo guide, some channels are marked SD, and some HD.
> 
> What I'm seeing is multiple SD channels marked incorrectly as HD, and multiple HD channels marked as SD. Are you saying that you're seeing them randomly switch back and forth?


I am almost certain I've seen the SD appear quickly and then switch over to HD but that might have been on the tuner selection and not on the guide. Will try to test it tonight.


----------



## TonyD79

There is no indicator that a program you are watching is recording or not.


----------



## markp99

TonyD79 said:


> There is no indicator that a program you are watching is recording or not.


I see the normal Red Dot on the timeline when I press play while a program is being recorded.

Are you not seeing this? Or am I missing your point?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Alan Gordon said:


> I'm confused. See this photo posted by longrider a few pages back:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note how in the TiVo guide, some channels are marked SD, and some HD.
> 
> What I'm seeing is multiple SD channels marked incorrectly as HD, and multiple HD channels marked as SD. Are you saying that you're seeing them randomly switch back and forth?


So I do see at least one channel in my overall lineup listed as HD that's really SD after choosing to view all channels. So maybe this issue is replicating across providers. But I could only find it happening once (Movieplex on Comcast Philly, channel 1757).

I can't reproduce the issue I saw last night when selecting tuners, it was taking a moment to display the movie thumbnail and it initially was listed as SD even though the channel and movie were HD (Dawn of the Dead on maybe Syfy or AMC, can't recall which channel).


----------



## TonyD79

markp99 said:


> I see the normal Red Dot on the timeline when I press play while a program is being recorded.
> 
> Are you not seeing this? Or am I missing your point?


It was missing last night during Charlie Brown. I am seeing it today.

Odd.

Okay. It is showing on the Bolt but not on a Mini.


----------



## TonyD79

TonyD79 said:


> It was missing last night during Charlie Brown. I am seeing it today.
> 
> Odd.
> 
> Okay. It is showing on the Bolt but not on a Mini.


It's also intermittent. If I go to the recording directly, no dot. If I go to the buffer, dot. If I go back to the recording, dot. If I go to another buffer then open recording, no dot.

Seems like it doesn't always trigger. Looks like it only works from the buffer.


----------



## wildwildbil

Transfer is a big deal for me. We stream to tablets a lot and transferring from our Roamios to our Bolt is missed. I know someone said that online works, well that hasn't worked for us for a few months now. It says it is transferring but never does.


----------



## TonyD79

If watching a show during recording that finishes and gets skip, you have to back completely out of the recording to get skip. In the old UI, you just had to select from My Shows and continue watching.


----------



## samccfl99

They cannot even test properly...the simplest things. Maybe if they did a proper beta that allowed going back WITHOUT losing everything, more people might test. Sad...


----------



## compnurd

samccfl99 said:


> They cannot even test properly...the simplest things. Maybe if they did a proper beta that allowed going back WITHOUT losing everything, more people might test. Sad...


I am having zero issues


----------



## TonyD79

compnurd said:


> I am having zero issues


You may not be having issues that cause disruption but you don't see the minor bugs I am listing? They haven't been showstoppers but do exist.


----------



## compnurd

TonyD79 said:


> You may not be having issues that cause disruption but you don't see the minor bugs I am listing? They haven't been showstoppers but do exist.


There is a big difference between minor bugs and saying they can't test a beta properly


----------



## tim_m

No V66 errors here yet *knock on wood*


----------



## m.s

compnurd said:


> There is a big difference between minor bugs and saying they can't test a beta properly


Nope. Alpha is where you work out new features. Beta is where you fix easily found bugs, major or minor.


----------



## mattack

Steve said:


> Similar to the Hydra "Wish List", thought it might be good to list all bugs we find in one place for the engineers.


This is not an official Tivo site. The PROPER place is to write up bugs *ON THEIR SITE in support requests*.


----------



## sophosoft

Has anyone heard when the new Hydra UI will become mandatory through push update to all Roamios and Bolts (REALLY gonna miss the 2-column guide option that has been available in all OS versions since my first SONY SVR-2000 unit back in 2003 )?

#TiVoHyrda2ColumnGuideOptionPlease


----------



## longrider

sophosoft said:


> Has anyone heard when the new Hydra UI will become mandatory through push update to all Roamios and Bolts (REALLY gonna miss the 2-column guide option that has been available in all OS versions since my first SONY SVR-2000 unit back in 2003 )?
> 
> #TiVoHyrda2ColumnGuideOptionPlease


At this point there are NO plans to make it mandatory.


----------



## TonyD79

compnurd said:


> There is a big difference between minor bugs and saying they can't test a beta properly


Except I'm not going to disagree with the statement. The issues I've found I've found in just a couple hours and they are not hidden ones. Since they were inviting people to beta just a couple weeks ago, I think they rushed it.

But don't say you have no problems. Even minor, they exist.


----------



## TonyD79

mattack said:


> This is not an official Tivo site. The PROPER place is to write up bugs *ON THEIR SITE in support requests*.


Guess you missed that Ted is reviewing the forums. And promised to take the issues even if he can't address every one.


----------



## mattack

TonyD79 said:


> Guess you missed that Ted is reviewing the forums. And promised to take the issues even if he can't address every one.


I did, but I still think a post here is more likely to be missed than putting it in their official system.. (and I need to take my own advice, about the built in Tivo Stream issues I've had.. I finally will put detailed info in a bug about how it crashes very often and stops downloading many times even when it hasn't crashed).


----------



## TonyD79

Odd behavior. May not be a bug. If you view a program recording in the live buffer, when you go to watch the recording later, it remembers where you were. Easy to move over one to the right and start over. Just odd.


----------



## mattyro7878

I am not seeing an option to transfer from my Bolt to Roamio. Is it gone? Am I missing something?


----------



## mattyro7878

I used TiVo online to transfer 3 Simpson episodes


----------



## rcandsc

I upgraded my Roamio Pro and a mini on Sunday, and everything seemed to go well after pulling the power to the mini to get the update downloaded and installed. Then yesterday afternoon I went to change tuners on the Roamio by pressing the right arrow to pull up the tuner list, and none of the tuners were listed, only a plain white box. I tried using the live TV button, but a message in the upper left hand corner of the screen said "all tuners in use. Press select for details." Pressed select, but no details.

A restart freed up all of the tuners, but not sure why all tuners were in use, as nothing was recording at the time.


----------



## DeltaOne

I'm seeing an inconsistency on my Mini's. Some channel changes are faster than before Hydra, some channel changes are slower than before Hydra. 

The slow channel changes have the video appear pretty fast, but it's frozen and there's no audio. Then the video changes once, sometimes twice...then the video and audio begin working normally.


----------



## thyname

Bryan Lyle said:


> No way something as basic as this should have slipped through beta testing.


As a beta tester on Hydra I can tell you that the v66 error did not appear at any time during that short period when I had the Minis on Hydra. So, it must be an issue caused by the increase number of users, maybe capacity issue, or similar.

And it has nothing to do with CableCard as it happens even when my Minis are using my Roamio OTA as a host.


----------



## tim_m

thyname said:


> As a beta tester on Hydra I can tell you that the v66 error did not appear at any time during that short period when I had the Minis on Hydra. So, it must be an issue caused by the increase number of users, maybe capacity issue, or similar.
> 
> And it has nothing to do with CableCard as it happens even when my Minis are using my Roamio OTA as a host.


Exactly some issues just don't manifest until there's a larger audience. I can attest to this having been one of the very early users of FIOS Quantum. Which had way more issues at launch then i've seen so far with hydra.


----------



## Thunderclap

I've seen a couple people mention that the Xfinity app on Tivo under Hydra no longer works. I don't really care about the other apps since the response is pretty terrible on my Roamio--I have a Roku for those--but Xfinity OnDemand is the one I do use on Tivo. Can I get confirmation as to whether or not the Xfinity app functions properly on Hydra? If not, I'll wait to update to the new UI. Thank you.


----------



## slowbiscuit

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'm sorry that some of you are feeling like beta testers. *I'm going to look into an easy way to help you downgrade if that's what you want.*


Um, yeah +1000. Not trashing recordings on downgrade should be the first thing the devs should tackle. That was a very dumb decision, because there's no way I'm going to beta your stuff without it.


----------



## BobCamp1

TonyD79 said:


> Except I'm not going to disagree with the statement. The issues I've found I've found in just a couple hours and they are not hidden ones. Since they were inviting people to beta just a couple weeks ago, I think they rushed it.
> 
> But don't say you have no problems. Even minor, they exist.


I agree, and it sounds like they're still in beta testing. Although the link to sign up does say "early access", which implies beta testing. It should be gamma testing, but nobody does that anymore.

The Christmas shopping season can wreak all kinds of havoc on a production schedule. Delay is not an option.


----------



## TonyD79

BobCamp1 said:


> I agree, and it sounds like they're still in beta testing. Although the link to sign up does say "early access", which implies beta testing. It should be gamma testing, but nobody does that anymore.
> 
> The Christmas shopping season can wreak all kinds of havoc on a production schedule. Delay is not an option.


I would've been happy to be a beta tester. I've done it often at home and at work and I'm pretty thorough but it wasn't worth the risk I have only one host system and there was no way to back out if things went big time wrong. If they had a cheap purchase deal as part of the beta or a loaner or at least a way to go back safely, I would've jumped. Love testing new stuff.


----------



## DeltaOne

Thunderclap said:


> I've seen a couple people mention that the Xfinity app on Tivo under Hydra no longer works.


We've only had Hydra since Sunday, but the Xfinity On Demand app works here. One problem though...the Roamio crashes when we exit On Demand. I know someone with a Bolt and he doesn't see this problem.


----------



## Thunderclap

DeltaOne said:


> We've only had Hydra since Sunday, but the Xfinity On Demand app works here. One problem though...the Roamio crashes when we exit On Demand. I know someone with a Bolt and he doesn't see this problem.


By crashes you mean the device does a complete reboot?


----------



## DeltaOne

Thunderclap said:


> By crashes you mean the device does a complete reboot?


Yes. The reboot of the Roamio then seemed to cause my Mini's to lose their connection...so I had to then reboot the Mini's.


----------



## DeltaOne

TiVo_Ted said:


> Heading into the office shortly. We are working on a priority list of bugs to resolve. This particular V66 error appears to be related to network discovery. The MINI is losing connection to the host dvr.


I had this happen this morning. Had been watching TV on a Mini for about 45 minutes. Went to change channel and could not. I could get to TiVo Home...but nothing worked. Then the error about a missing cable card came up. Fix for me was rebooting the Mini.


----------



## wmhjr

slowbiscuit said:


> Um, yeah +1000. Not trashing recordings on downgrade should be the first thing the devs should tackle. That was a very dumb decision, because there's no way I'm going to beta your stuff without it.


Truth is, if the "downgrade" requires loss of all content and configuration, then it isn't a "downgrade". It's not the slightest bit different from just replacing the entire unit.


----------



## RockinRay

DeltaOne said:


> I had this happen this morning. Had been watching TV on a Mini for about 45 minutes. Went to change channel and could not. I could get to TiVo Home...but nothing worked. Then the error about a missing cable card came up. Fix for me was rebooting the Mini.


We have this problem on a daily basis. I'm hoping that a software update will come soon to correct this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdpadres

DeltaOne said:


> I had this happen this morning. Had been watching TV on a Mini for about 45 minutes. Went to change channel and could not. I could get to TiVo Home...but nothing worked. Then the error about a missing cable card came up. Fix for me was rebooting the Mini.


Do thumbs down, Thumbs up, play, play. This will eliminate the need to reboot.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'm working on a solution here. If we unhide these apps, they will both appear for the entire population.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any updates on a rollback to the old UI from Hydra, e.g. maybe available in a week or two?


----------



## FACTAgent

rcandsc said:


> I upgraded my Roamio Pro and a mini on Sunday, and everything seemed to go well after pulling the power to the mini to get the update downloaded and installed. Then yesterday afternoon I went to change tuners on the Roamio by pressing the right arrow to pull up the tuner list, and none of the tuners were listed, only a plain white box. I tried using the live TV button, but a message in the upper left hand corner of the screen said "all tuners in use. Press select for details." Pressed select, but no details.
> 
> A restart freed up all of the tuners, but not sure why all tuners were in use, as nothing was recording at the time.


This also happened to me on Sunday. Has not recurred since restart.


----------



## idksmy

And now the "When will [fill in your personal high priority change/fix] be available" questions. Soon followed by "You said [fill in your personal high priority change/fix] would be available by [date] and it is not." whine.


----------



## peekb

sdpadres said:


> Do thumbs down, Thumbs up, play, play. This will eliminate the need to reboot.


Just turned on the TV with the Mini to the V66 error and this (much shorter UI reboot) did fix it...thanks!


----------



## DeltaOne

sdpadres said:


> Do thumbs down, Thumbs up, play, play. This will eliminate the need to reboot.


I'll try it...thanks!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Episode sorting also doesn’t appear to be sticky, if you sort by season and leave a folder it changes back to sort by date if you select to view recordings only. Even with the My Shows sort by name option checked. If viewing Watchlist it retains the sort but when you click on the folder it takes you to the most recently recorded show not the first in the series sort.


----------



## Diana Collins

peekb said:


> Just turned on the TV with the Mini to the V66 error and this (much shorter UI reboot) did fix it...thanks!


Another data point:

I found the V66 error on two Minis this morning...both had been left streaming live TV when the TV was turned off. The Minis that were returned to the Home screen before walking away were fine and grabbed a tuner normally.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson

Diana Collins said:


> Another data point:
> 
> I found the V66 error on two Minis this morning...both had been left streaming live TV when the TV was turned off. The Minis that were returned to the Home screen before walking away were fine and grabbed a tuner normally.


That was what I thought might be a cause from earlier in the thread



> wonder if that could have to do with the mirroring of the tuner when you take back a tuner on the host, cause the same thing might be happening when the host goes to recover the tuner to record a show.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSearfoss

Glitch in the My Shows List

Select My Shows. You get a listing of shows with a episode count next to the name. Select a show that has 1 episode. You get a episode listing with the one episode shown. Press the back button. The same show is now listed with NO episode count next to it. Select the show again and you get a Play option instead of the episode listing. It looks like shows with only 1 episode should not be showing a episode count (effectively not being in a folder).


----------



## TonyD79

JSearfoss said:


> Glitch in the My Shows List
> 
> Select My Shows. You get a listing of shows with a episode count next to the name. Select a show that has 1 episode. You get a episode listing with the one episode shown. Press the back button. The same show is now listed with NO episode count next to it. Select the show again and you get a Play option instead of the episode listing. It looks like shows with only 1 episode should not be showing a episode count (effectively not being in a folder).


Confirmed on the count but it is still a folder. Won't play.


----------



## BBHughes

I've seen the V66 errors on at least one of my mini's connected to a Roamio. The others just don't get used for live TV much anyway. I've also got another problem I don't think anyone else has reported. If in the video settings screen I select the 1080 24/25 passthrough, when tuning to a 1080i channel it looks noticably worse. I can see that my TV and receiver reports that it is receiving a 1080p 30hz signal when that happens, but if I go in the system info screen on the Tivo, it actually reports that it is in 480p mode, and that's what it looks like on screen too. If I uncheck the 1080 24/25 passthrough it seems to work a lot better and stays in 1080p 60hz but I don't get 24hz output for Netflix and the other apps.


----------



## NYHeel

Has anyone else noticed that 30 second skip is slower now? I use 30 second skip all the time during sports and it seems to take a split second longer for the audio to come back. It’s not a huge deal but I do find it pretty annoying. The same thing happens on 8 second rewind. 

Also, this isn’t a bug but the progress bar takes up way too much space now. Why do we need all of that black? It blocks so much of the screen even if it is partly translucent.


----------



## jhwpbm

DeltaOne said:


> I have Automatic off and I did select both 1080p 24/25 fps passthrough and 1080i (preferred). I'll try a few different options. Feed is from Comcast to a Pioneer receiver to a Sony 4K set. I'm pretty sure I have any/all scaling/processing in the Pioneer receiver turned off. Don't some sets process the signal differently for certain HDMI inputs? I'm using HDMI 2 on the Sony 4K set.


First thing I noticed: video quality is HORRIBLE. TV is set exactly as before, AVR - no change, but the TiVo output is horrendous - oversaturation, sharpening artifacts, etc. - where is the option to turn off ALL video processing?


----------



## BBHughes

jhwpbm said:


> First thing I noticed: video quality is HORRIBLE. TV is set exactly as before, AVR - no change, but the TiVo output is horrendous - oversaturation, sharpening artifacts, etc. - where is the option to turn off ALL video processing?


Sounds like the same thing I mentioned above, is it only with 1080i channels? I think it is the 2160P24/25/30 or 1080P24/25 setting that causes the 1080i channels to look like junk. When I go into the system info screen on the Roamio when tuned to a 1080i channel with 1080P24/25 enabled the Tivo actually reports it is in 480P mode though my TV says it is receiving 1080P30.


----------



## mhornet

My Roamio updated over and I updated my 4 mini's today. Im noticing V66 errors on 2 of the minis. All boxes are connected via ethernet and have static IPs assigned to them.


----------



## DeltaOne

jhwpbm said:


> First thing I noticed: video quality is HORRIBLE. TV is set exactly as before, AVR - no change, but the TiVo output is horrendous - oversaturation, sharpening artifacts, etc. - where is the option to turn off ALL video processing?


I ended up selecting the two 1080p video selections and re-adjusting my set.


----------



## TonyD79

jhwpbm said:


> First thing I noticed: video quality is HORRIBLE. TV is set exactly as before, AVR - no change, but the TiVo output is horrendous - oversaturation, sharpening artifacts, etc. - where is the option to turn off ALL video processing?


Pick the native resolutions in the video menu and it should pass through. The only processing is when you have the TiVo change the resolution.


----------



## DeltaOne

TonyD79 said:


> Pick the native resolutions in the video menu and it should pass through. The only processing is when you have the TiVo change the resolution.


In a recent post someone said Automatic (in video resolutions) does not work right in Hydra. So I don't have Automatic selected. The 1080i (preferred) makes my picture look awful. I don't have this selected either.

So, if I select 1080p 60fps this means the TiVo is not doing any processing and passing the signal to my TV for processing? (That's what I get from the description on the right side of this page.)

And I guess I don't understand the 1080p 24/25fps (pass-through) option. As far as I know, Comcast doesn't use this...so I can just leave this option off?


----------



## foghorn2

I only got the V66 error 3 times, the quick way to fix it is to go to the guide and toggle the view setting- all,my or favorites, then choose a program and then it will grab a tuner


----------



## NYHeel

This is the first I’m really using Hydra. I’m not really liking it so far. First some positives. The UI is pretty fast and responsive. Seems faster than before. I like the larger preview window and I really like that they got rid of the audio dropout upon moving from different screens. 

So far there’s one killer bug with the 30 second skip issues. In the old ui 30 second skip would just stop working when you caught up to live tv. Now it goes backwards a bit and the sound drops out. I need to press fast forward or 8 second rewind to get sound back. This happens every single time I 30 second skip to live tv. Even if I only press it once. I’ve already lost sound 10 times watching the World Series game tonight. 

The problem is that the UI itself doesn’t really seem any better. Some things are strange like why does the progress bar take up so much space with all that black. What’s the point of that? It blocks the whole bottom of the screen. Also, the picture quality seems slightly worse. I could be imagining things but the screen looks darker and less bright. But I might be imagining things. 

Some other more minor issues: Why does the UI no longer default to add an hour to sports recordings? That was a really nice minor feature. Also, where did the default one pass settings go? Overall the UI needs some work.


----------



## Jerw134

I’ve only used the Xfinity on Demand and Netflix apps so far, but whenever I exit out of those apps, the old UI returns!

The progress bar, info bar and even the guide all revert back to the old UI. The only way to get back to Hydra is either going to TiVo Home or My Shows.

I quickly scanned some threads and didn’t see this being reported, so I apologize if it’s already known.


----------



## idksmy

It would be nice, and create less clutter, if people would scan the posts before reporting a problem. 

For example, many people have reported the V66 problem and TiVo_Ted has acknowledge it and they are working on it.


----------



## Sparky1234

idksmy said:


> It would be nice, and create less clutter, if people would scan the posts before reporting a problem.
> 
> For example, many people have reported the V66 problem and TiVo_Ted has acknowledge it and they are working on it.


Problem is TiVo communication sucks.


----------



## idksmy

Sparky1234 said:


> Problem is TiVo communication sucks.


What do TiVo's communication practices have to do with people reporting the same problem multiple times, particularly when Ted acknowledged it?


----------



## JoeKustra

idksmy said:


> It would be nice, and create less clutter, if people would scan the posts before reporting a problem.
> 
> For example, many people have reported the V66 problem and TiVo_Ted has acknowledge it and they are working on it.


We really need a Hydra/Vox Forum. Then there could be a thread "V66 Error". That would reduce clutter.


----------



## Steve

idksmy said:


> It would be nice, and create less clutter, if people would scan the posts before reporting a problem.
> 
> For example, many people have reported the V66 problem and TiVo_Ted has acknowledge it and they are working on it.


Ya. Back in post #1, I hoped folks would just "like" posts that described their problem.


----------



## TonyD79

DeltaOne said:


> In a recent post someone said Automatic (in video resolutions) does not work right in Hydra. So I don't have Automatic selected. The 1080i (preferred) makes my picture look awful. I don't have this selected either.
> 
> So, if I select 1080p 60fps this means the TiVo is not doing any processing and passing the signal to my TV for processing? (That's what I get from the description on the right side of this page.)
> 
> And I guess I don't understand the 1080p 24/25fps (pass-through) option. As far as I know, Comcast doesn't use this...so I can just leave this option off?


You have to pick all the resolutions of the programming for the TiVo to do nothing. Typically, that is 1080i, 720p and 480i plus whatever you need if you have 4K sources.

Auto means it detects tour tv's capability and does the highest resolution it can handle. The TiVo does all the work then.

The 1080p pass through is for things like Netflix.


----------



## jhwpbm

TonyD79 said:


> You have to pick all the resolutions of the programming for the TiVo to do nothing. Typically, that is 1080i, 720p and 480i plus whatever you need if you have 4K sources.
> 
> Auto means it detects tour tv's capability and does the highest resolution it can handle. The TiVo does all the work then.
> 
> The 1080p pass through is for things like Netflix.


This is confusing - I didn't change anything after the upgrade, but it was working perfectly before (i.e., no video processing that I could detect) and very poorly afterwards (e.g., saturation, edge enhancement, artifacts, etc.).

There really should be a "do not disturb / no moleste" setting that just passes through video unchanged :/


----------



## TonyD79

jhwpbm said:


> This is confusing - I didn't change anything after the upgrade, but it was working perfectly before (i.e., no video processing that I could detect) and very poorly afterwards (e.g., saturation, edge enhancement, artifacts, etc.).
> 
> There really should be a "do not disturb / no moleste" setting that just passes through video unchanged :/


I have seen no change in quality so I cannot relate but the method of doing native has not changed since tivo went HD. You pick what you want to pass and what you want to change.

Read the notes on the right of the screen when you highlight each selection. It will tell you what they do.


----------



## cmeinck

The v66 is a pretty major issue and I'd expect people to discuss until its resolved. It's rendered all 3 of my Minis without live TV. I've even had it happen to my Roamio Pro. I would have loved to watch the epic World Series game the other night, but was forced to watch recorded shows.


----------



## marhil

Upgraded my Roamio Plus and (4) minis to Hydra yesterday. One problem I noticed is changing channels is slower with Hydra on Roamio Plus and minis. Not horrible but definitely slower than pre-Hydra. Also one of my minis was stuck on the menu page this morning and I had message that it might be a cable card issue on the Roamio but my other minis were working fine. I unplugged the mini and that fixed the problem. Overall I like the Hydra gui. Getting used to using back button instead of left arrow.


----------



## thyname

Sorry to beat a broken drum, but the v66 issue on the Minis is extremely annoying. 

I have three Minis in the house (six people in my household), most of which cannot fix it until I get home from work.

Two of the Minis are the brand new Vox 4K Minis.

Thanks


----------



## HoTatII

Upgraded my OTA Roamio and TIVO gen. 2 Mini to Hydra yesterday.

All appears to be functioning OK early-on, though haven't checked everything. Except for the fact many of the local OTA channels are displaying the wrong station call letters and therefore program description in the channel banner, even though they are unchecked in the channel list settings.

The grid-guide listings are correct, but the channel banner is wrong, so I have to bring up the full grid-guide to get the correct channel and program info.

Anyone else have this issue? 

Re-running TIVO setup didn't help ...

Also strangely, when I try to use the Ch. up button to change stations beginning with the lowest number in the list (2-1 KCBS). It won't advance beyond ch. 5-3 (This TV). But simply recycles back to ch. 2-1 instead of advancing to the next channel up the list 7-1 (ABC). Starting from ch. 7-1 it moves normally all the rest of the way.

Weird ....

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcandsc

rcandsc said:


> I upgraded my Roamio Pro and a mini on Sunday, and everything seemed to go well after pulling the power to the mini to get the update downloaded and installed. Then yesterday afternoon I went to change tuners on the Roamio by pressing the right arrow to pull up the tuner list, and none of the tuners were listed, only a plain white box. I tried using the live TV button, but a message in the upper left hand corner of the screen said "all tuners in use. Press select for details." Pressed select, but no details.
> 
> A restart freed up all of the tuners, but not sure why all tuners were in use, as nothing was recording at the time.


This has now happened three times in three days. Doesn't seem to be any pattern to the timing or activity of the box when it happens. Only happened with the Roamio Pro this morning, as I was able to grab a tuner with the mini.


----------



## Sparky1234

idksmy said:


> What do TiVo's communication practices have to do with people reporting the same problem multiple times, particularly when Ted acknowledged it?


Poor company communication.


----------



## samccfl99

idksmy said:


> It would be nice, and create less clutter, if people would scan the posts before reporting a problem.
> 
> For example, many people have reported the V66 problem and TiVo_Ted has acknowledge it and they are working on it.


Maybe @TiVo_Ted can open a thread listing what has been fixed already thru patch and also as he goes, list the fixes that will be in the next update and when it might come out or comes out.


----------



## longrider

samccfl99 said:


> Maybe @TiVo_Ted can open a thread listing what has been fixed already thru patch and also as he goes, list the fixes that will be in the next update and when it might come out or comes out.


He has already started that:
Upgrade issues we are tracking (from TiVo)


----------



## idksmy

longrider said:


> He has already started that:
> Upgrade issues we are tracking (from TiVo)


Unfortunately, people who think they have to mentioned their personal pet peeve in every thread have already turned that thread into another, repetitive complaint thread.


----------



## kbmb

jhwpbm said:


> This is confusing - I didn't change anything after the upgrade, but it was working perfectly before (i.e., no video processing that I could detect) and very poorly afterwards (e.g., saturation, edge enhancement, artifacts, etc.).
> 
> There really should be a "do not disturb / no moleste" setting that just passes through video unchanged :/


I didn't change anything and also notice something was off after the update. I previously had the 1080p60 and 1080p passthrough options selected. I'm on Comcast cable so most channels are 1080i and some are 720p. I was noticing that after the upgrade without changing anything, shows on Comcast were being reported by my TV as 30p. Was making things look off. I played around with Auto and that didn't do anything good.....so I switched it back to 1080p60 and 1080 passthrough as the only options checked. Now everything from cable is showing 60p on my TV and things look like before.

Maybe try switching the settings and then switching them back?


----------



## aaronwt

kbmb said:


> I didn't change anything and also notice something was off after the update. I previously had the 1080p60 and 1080p passthrough options selected. I'm on Comcast cable so most channels are 1080i and some are 720p. I was noticing that after the upgrade without changing anything, shows on Comcast were being reported by my TV as 30p. Was making things look off. I played around with Auto and that didn't do anything good.....so I switched it back to 1080p60 and 1080 passthrough as the only options checked. Now everything from cable is showing 60p on my TV and things look like before.
> 
> Maybe try switching the settings and then switching them back?


YEs. With pass through I noticed 1080i content was output as either 1080P30 or 2160P30 (instead of 1080P60 or 2160P60). Even when 1080i was selected. And 720P shows were output as 1080P60 or 2160P60. Even when 720P was selected.


----------



## gweempose

Can anyone confirm that Xfinity On Demand no longer works with Hydra? If so, I definitely won't upgrade until this is addressed.


----------



## kbmb

gweempose said:


> Can anyone confirm that Xfinity On Demand no longer works with Hydra? If so, I definitely won't upgrade until this is addressed.


Xfinity On Demand works for me on my Roamio Plus.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

kbmb said:


> Xfinity On Demand works for me on my Roamio Plus.


I was able to use it though it crashed the Roamio on exit the first time. Tried it again and no issues the second time.


----------



## samccfl99

longrider said:


> He has already started that:
> Upgrade issues we are tracking (from TiVo)


Sorry and thanks. I just looked and he opening that last night. I am not on here all the time like some are (not you!). I like to enjoy my Tivo. Some people are getting snotty in here...again...as usual (again, not you!).


----------



## EpcotEric

djg8544 said:


> Bolt+ is unable to play recordings and I receive error p103. The same recordings can be played through a mini connected to it.


I have found that P103 errors are related to Parental Controls. I have found that when I set parental controls to TV-PG, and lock the box, playing any shows with TV-Y7 is throwing this error. Watching TV-PG, TV-G works fine, and watching higher rated shows asks for a PIN as designed. Another bug.

The workaround is to turn off or disable Parental Controls until the issue is fixed. (Not convenient, but at least you can watch shows)


----------



## technomensch

Just upgraded to Hydra overnight and started using Hydra for the first time this evening. Within 15 minutes, I already found 2 basic features gone from my BOLT that I was using every single day on the old software.
*
TUNER SWITCHING*

With the old Tivo software, on my Bolt, when I hit the INFO button, I used to be able to see what was playing on the other 3 Tuners, and then choose which tuner I would switch to. Am I imagining things, or can I just not find it? Right now, the only way to change tuners is by hitting "LIVE TV", and then you have to cycle through all 4 to get the one you want. I haven't seen this in this thread or discussed elsewhere, so I thought I'd ask.

*GUIDE - SORT BY CHANNEL*

Open the Guide. In the old guide, there used to be the option to SORT BY CHANNEL. That functionality/feature is no longer visible (that I can find) in Hydra. I can't be the only one.


----------



## kbmb

technomensch said:


> Just upgraded to Hydra overnight and started using Hydra for the first time this evening. Within 15 minutes, I already found 2 basic features gone from my BOLT that I was using every single day on the old software.
> *
> TUNER SWITCHING*
> 
> With the old Tivo software, on my Bolt, when I hit the INFO button, I used to be able to see what was playing on the other 3 Tuners, and then choose which tuner I would switch to. Am I imagining things, or can I just not find it? Right now, the only way to change tuners is by hitting "LIVE TV", and then you have to cycle through all 4 to get the one you want. I haven't seen this in this thread or discussed elsewhere, so I thought I'd ask.
> 
> *GUIDE - SORT BY CHANNEL*
> 
> Open the Guide. In the old guide, there used to be the option to SORT BY CHANNEL. That functionality/feature is no longer visible (that I can find) in Hydra. I can't be the only one.


For the tuner switching, while watching live TV press the right arrow. You'll see the tuners as box previews. I think the boxes are too big and take up too much space.

If you press left you'll see favorites on the left side.
Pressing up brings up current channel and allows to go to other channels.
Pressing down brings up other shows to watch.


----------



## demonmucha

FACTAgent said:


> Switched digital video channels not tuning on Bolt - v52 or v53 error or just black screen. Issue does not exist on updated Romaio Pro.


Ditto on V52 - can't watch PBS anymore, but most other channels seem fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79

kbmb said:


> For the tuner switching, while watching live TV press the right arrow. You'll see the tuners as box previews. I think the boxes are too big and take up too much space.
> 
> If you press left you'll see favorites on the left side.
> Pressing up brings up current channel and allows to go to other channels.
> Pressing down brings up other shows to watch.


This is 100% correct.

For the other item, sort by channel name is not there.


----------



## technomensch

T


TonyD79 said:


> This is 100% correct.
> 
> For the other item, sort by channel name is not there.


Thanks, I thought I tried hitting all buttons. The RIGHT-ARROW was what I was looking for to manage the tuners. Disappointed there isn't a way to SORT BY CHANNEL. I used that every day.


----------



## almoney

gweempose said:


> Can anyone confirm that Xfinity On Demand no longer works with Hydra? If so, I definitely won't upgrade until this is addressed.


Works fine as long as you aren't getting the V66 or other errors from the connection.


----------



## gweempose

So what's the general consensus? It sounds like there are a lot of bugs. Is there any compelling reason to upgrade now instead of waiting?


----------



## samccfl99

gweempose said:


> So what's the general consensus? It sounds like there are a lot of bugs. Is there any compelling reason to upgrade now instead of waiting?


Read, read, read and decide. I personally won't upgrade until they add the Live Guide that they seemed to have forgotten, a few more updates and a downgrade app that does not delete your recordings or 1P's. Probably going to get the voice remote w/dongle to have it. Sooner or later we will have to upgrade if you want voice commands and new mods.


----------



## schatham

I don't like the my shows area either. It's not easy to scroll shows like before (eye friendly).

I don't like the way you view other tuners. I don't have an issue with using the right arrow, it's the big, huge, boxes with a picture of whats on. It would be better to enlarge the channel number and add the channel logo and down size the picture.

It's obvious this change is for MSO's, not Tivo users. It looks like the x1 dvr.


----------



## Steve

Does anyone's Bolt or Bolt+ sense it's connected to a 4k display? My Bolt+ doesn't, whether connected to my AVR, or directly to my Sony 930D.


----------



## JACKASTOR

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I am almost certain I've seen the SD appear quickly and then switch over to HD but that might have been on the tuner selection and not on the guide. Will try to test it tonight.


I have seen that as well.


----------



## JACKASTOR

Steve said:


> Does anyone's Bolt or Bolt+ sense it's connected to a 4k display? My Bolt+ doesn't, whether connected to my AVR, or directly to my Sony 930D.


Mine connects perfectly


----------



## JACKASTOR

mattyro7878 said:


> I am not seeing an option to transfer from my Bolt to Roamio. Is it gone? Am I missing something?


Yup broken or gone. Oddly on a none hydra system you can transfer from the hydra TiVo.


----------



## JACKASTOR

Does anyone know if a mini on hydra can capture a tuner from a non hydra TiVo?


----------



## HoTatII

JACKASTOR said:


> Does anyone know if a mini on hydra can capture a tuner from a non hydra TiVo?


No, not supposed to ....

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## SugarBowl

Steve said:


> Does anyone's Bolt or Bolt+ sense it's connected to a 4k display? My Bolt+ doesn't, whether connected to my AVR, or directly to my Sony 930D.


Maybe try a different hdmi input? my tv has 5 hdmi's but only 1 or 2 are 4k aware.


----------



## HoTatII

JACKASTOR said:


> Yup broken or gone. Oddly on a none hydra system you can transfer from the hydra TiVo.


Box-to-box tranfers now can only be initiated from the TIVO app under Hydra I understand.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## JACKASTOR

HoTatII said:


> Box-to-box tranfers now can only be initiated from the TIVO app under Hydra I understand.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Nope not working.


----------



## TonyD79

HoTatII said:


> Box-to-box tranfers now can only be initiated from the TIVO app under Hydra I understand.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


I did one today using tivo on line via my browser.


----------



## SpocksBrawn

computersteve said:


> Ok this keeps happening to my mini's & I keep having to reboot & then it works for a few hours at most & then it does the same thing the V66 error... its very bad especially when you have older family members... why isn't this being addressed @TiVo_Ted


I've got the same issue. V66 error on minis, temporarily fixed by rebooting, but problem returns.


----------



## idksmy

Do people not read the other threads? Tivo_Ted posted the following on Tuesday.

- *V66 connection errors* - Periodically, MINI and MINI VOX devices are losing connection to their host DVR and reporting this error. The error also unfortunately states that it might be a CableCARD problem, when in fact it has nothing to do with CC as far as we know. We are looking at log files and investigating this problem. It does appear to be fairly widespread, despite the fact that it did not appear during our beta testing.


----------



## samccfl99

TonyD79 said:


> I did one today using tivo on line via my browser.


Was that from Gen4 to Gen3? I need to be able to transfer to my XL4, which will never be on Gen4 since it won't be available. Right now Tivo Online works for transfers, but of course the interface sucks so so bad. Don't you think there are hardly any options and is a pain?...

But of course they would have had to think about that and allow it. Anyone transfer from Gen4 to Gen3 yet?


----------



## TonyD79

samccfl99 said:


> Was that from Gen4 to Gen3? I need to be able to transfer to my XL4, which will never be on Gen4 since it won't be available. Right now Tivo Online works for transfers, but of course the interface sucks so so bad. Don't you think there are hardly any options and is a pain?...
> 
> But of course they would have had to think about that and allow it. Anyone transfer from Gen4 to Gen3 yet?


It was gen 4 to gen 4.

But the interface was simple and easy. Both systems on the screen, drag whatever you want to copy from one machine to the other.

Did they clean up the interface? This is the first time I've had two TiVo's at the same time so I don't know.


----------



## samccfl99

TonyD79 said:


> It was gen 4 to gen 4.
> 
> But the interface was simple and easy. Both systems on the screen, drag whatever you want to copy from one machine to the other.
> 
> Did they clean up the interface? This is the first time I've had two TiVo's at the same time so I don't know.


That's interesting. On Tivo Online? Where do you see that? When I go to Manage and Transfers, there is no dual screens or dragging. All I see is the recordings on the From Tivo and check boxes to transfer and you can select the To Box.


----------



## Steve

SugarBowl said:


> Maybe try a different hdmi input? my tv has 5 hdmi's but only 1 or 2 are 4k aware.


It's a 2016 Sony 930D. If I manually check the 4k resolutions, I have no issues sending 4k from the Bolt+ to the display. Issue is Bolt+ can't auto-sense the 4k. It thinks I have a 1080p display. I'm using 18GB HDMI 2.0 cables, so that's not the issue.

I also have an issue when I configure the Sony 930D HDMI port for 'enhanced HDMI'. Even directly connecting the Bolt to the Sony, when I try Netflix, the screen goes blank. There's no HDMI handshake.

I switched from 'enhanced' to 'standard' a few times, each time rebooting the TV and even rebooted the Bolt+. The problem is repeatable. I can only view Netflix with the Sony HDMI set to 'standard'. Set to 'standard', the Sony reports it's getting 3840x2048 resolution from the Bolt+.


----------



## TonyD79

samccfl99 said:


> That's interesting. On Tivo Online? Where do you see that? When I go to Manage and Transfers, there is no dual screens or dragging. All I see is the recordings on the From Tivo and check boxes to transfer and you can select the To Box.


I don't know. I just went to manage. I saw it on my iPad but the drag didn't work right. It worked great on my win 10 pc.


----------



## samccfl99

TonyD79 said:


> I don't know. I just went to manage. I saw it on my iPad but the drag didn't work right. It worked great on my win 10 pc.


I am on Win7 Prof (hate W10) and using Opera browser (the best for Flash ads in my opinion) and get this.

TEST2.jpg


----------



## TonyD79

samccfl99 said:


> I am on Win7 Prof (hate W10) and using Opera browser (the best for Flash ads in my opinion) and get this.
> 
> TEST2.jpg


Maybe they are testing something and I got lucky?


----------



## RockinRay

Steve said:


> It's a 2016 Sony 930D. If I manually check the 4k resolutions, I have no issues sending 4k from the Bolt+ to the display. Issue is Bolt+ can't auto-sense the 4k. It thinks I have a 1080p display. I'm using 18GB HDMI 2.0 cables, so that's not the issue.
> 
> I also have an issue when I configure the Sony 930D HDMI port for 'enhanced HDMI'. Even directly connecting the Bolt to the Sony, when I try Netflix, the screen goes blank. There's no HDMI handshake.
> 
> I switched from 'enhanced' to 'standard' a few times, each time rebooting the TV and even rebooted the Bolt+. The problem is repeatable. I can only view Netflix with the Sony HDMI set to 'standard'. Set to 'standard', the Sony reports it's getting 3840x2048 resolution from the Bolt+.


I've got the same issue on my Sony A1E. I have the Bolt in "automatic" and the tv reports 1080p. This is with enhanced turned on. I'm using HDMI input 3. I'll try going back to standard to see if that makes a difference.

Netflix and Amazon error out on me with a V301 error.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mneuman916

I have a question... is the God awful stream quality issue solved on the Netflix app with the Hydra update? I gave up using the Netflix app on my Roamio forever ago due to the terrible buffering issues. The constant resolution bouncing made everything unwatchable.


----------



## rclar

sdpadres said:


> Do thumbs down, Thumbs up, play, play. This will eliminate the need to reboot.


Thanks - This seems like a much quicker way to soft restart the minis that pulling the plug!


----------



## mneuman916

Well, count me in as having issues.

Anyone have any problems with one pass recordings being screwed up?

Criminal Minds and Chicago PD didn't record properly last night. Chicago PD was an old episode instead of the new one that aired, and in place of Criminal Minds I got Seal Team.

Losing the ability to accurately record programs kind of turns these things into giant, expensive paper weights. This is a bit beyond upsetting, as I have my girlfriend screaming in my ear about it as I type this...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

mneuman916 said:


> Criminal Minds and Chicago PD didn't record properly last night. Chicago PD was an old episode instead of the new one that aired, and in place of Criminal Minds I got Seal Team.


I believe those were due to last minute scheduling changes because of the World Series...


----------



## mneuman916

That makes sense... thanks for the quick reply. Now I don't have to waste all night resetting things. lol


----------



## humbb

mneuman916 said:


> Well, count me in as having issues.
> 
> Anyone have any problems with one pass recordings being screwed up?
> 
> Criminal Minds and Chicago PD didn't record properly last night. Chicago PD was an old episode instead of the new one that aired, and in place of Criminal Minds I got Seal Team.
> 
> Losing the ability to accurately record programs kind of turns these things into giant, expensive paper weights. This is a bit beyond upsetting, as I have my girlfriend screaming in my ear about it as I type this...


These were last minute changes due to Game 7 of the World Series:
Nov.1st last-minute changes on NBC, CBS


----------



## TonyD79

My Bolt is having trouble playing recordings from my Vox. The Mini has no issues with it. I’m going to try full reboots tomorrow.


----------



## mrizzo80

I'm getting lots of blue spinning circles tonight with Hydra.


----------



## djg8544

EpcotEric said:


> I have found that P103 errors are related to Parental Controls. I have found that when I set parental controls to TV-PG, and lock the box, playing any shows with TV-Y7 is throwing this error. Watching TV-PG, TV-G works fine, and watching higher rated shows asks for a PIN as designed. Another bug.
> 
> The workaround is to turn off or disable Parental Controls until the issue is fixed. (Not convenient, but at least you can watch shows)


Thank you, disabling parental controls worked!


----------



## stevet555

mrizzo80 said:


> I'm getting lots of blue spinning circles tonight with Hydra.


Same here, cannot get into recordings on Bolt. Goes Blue Circle for 60 seconds then does nothing. Rebooted, no change.


----------



## jag128

Same issue for me. Cant play shows from Now Playing list, they just give me a blue spinning circle and then stop/no action taken.
Also, when I try to connect to Tivo using iOS app now, it says "no compatible devices found".. which is odd because I used it last night with no issue.

My internet is working fine, and i've tried rebooting the TiVo but no change.



stevet555 said:


> Same here, cannot get into recordings on Bolt. Goes Blue Circle for 60 seconds then does nothing. Rebooted, no change.


----------



## ShanJack

jag128 said:


> Same issue for me. Cant play shows from Now Playing list, they just give me a blue spinning circle and then stop/no action taken.
> Also, when I try to connect to Tivo using iOS app now, it says "no compatible devices found".. which is odd because I used it last night with no issue.
> 
> My internet is working fine, and i've tried rebooting the TiVo but no change.


Same issues. Can not connect via iOS app and also Roamio Pro is locked up while attempting to play recording.


----------



## stevet555

I am in systems for a living, and will never understand why companies create devices that cannot function on their own without cloud services. Makes me NUTS. For recordings, why the heck would the Tivo need to connect to the internet!?!


----------



## mbastian

mrizzo80 said:


> I'm getting lots of blue spinning circles tonight with Hydra.


Ok, I guess I'm glad I'm not the only with this. The device became completely unusable about 1.5 hr ago. Trying to get to any show results in a blue spinning circle which eventually disappears and nothing else happens. Tried rebooting and got same results. I used to consider our Tivo very reliable... now the $35 chromecast is the thing that always works! Hope they get this fixed soon.


----------



## stevet555

BTW - seems that if you block internet access for the bolt, it will work fine. Created a parental control on the router for now. Not sure what functions require internet access anyway except updates, perhaps I will set the window for daily connects and not be tethered to whatever handshakes its failing on.


----------



## cwoody222

Same here - spinning blue circles.

Can’t connect via the app while out of network to download a show either.


----------



## gothaggis

seriously, it is insane that I can't get plex to work because tivo (the company) is having network issues or whatever


----------



## TonyD79

There were definite server issues earlier today.


----------



## mattyro7878

mrizzo80 said:


> I'm getting lots of blue spinning circles tonight with Hydra.


my Roamio is useless due to spinning circles. everything ok til I hit TIVO button . cant play recorded shows and it gets worse. then it catches up all at once


----------



## woodstocknick

Update was fine on my Roamio Plus until today. It's slowed to a crawl!! Almost anything I do either takes forever or it just gives up after giving me the spinning blue circle. Reboots didn't help.
Also the art on preview boxes for my shows won't load. I get empty boxes. 
I don't know what will fix it other than a complete reset, but I don't want to lose all the copy protected shows.


----------



## cwoody222

woodstocknick said:


> Update was fine on my Roamio Plus until today. It's slowed to a crawl!! Almost anything I do either takes forever or it just gives up after giving me the spinning blue circle. Reboots didn't help.
> Also the art on preview boxes for my shows won't load. I get empty boxes.
> I don't know what will fix it other than a complete reset, but I don't want to lose all the copy protected shows.


It's tivo server issues tonight. Nothing you can do but wait.


----------



## TonyD79

Haven’t seen anyone with Gen 3 complain about the blue circles but unless the Hydra servers are separate from the others, it is usually a server issue. 

But, we always conflate outside errors with new software issues. Human nature.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

It wasn't unusable for me, but it was annoyingly sluggish.


----------



## Steve

Circles here as well, about 10PM EDT


----------



## Steve

RockinRay said:


> I've got the same issue on my Sony A1E. I have the Bolt in "automatic" and the tv reports 1080p. This is with enhanced turned on. I'm using HDMI input 3.


I'm using input 4, the one with the ARC.

Curious. Are you able to watch Netflix, with "enhanced" enabled?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

TonyD79 said:


> Haven't seen anyone with Gen 3 complain about the blue circles but unless the Hydra servers are separate from the others, it is usually a server issue.
> 
> But, we always conflate outside errors with new software issues. Human nature.


I'm back on gen3 and have issues.


----------



## bearcat2000

Circles here with Gen 3. You’re not alone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_m

Whatever was causing the issues seems to be fixed here. Pictures are loading now and so is the app.


----------



## sharkbay8

Spinning blue circles for me as well. And the entire OS is very sluggish tonight. Anyone else notice the channel badges/icons on the grid guide are missing tonight? For me, it just has the channel numbers and the channel name.


----------



## samccfl99

It's the servers. I been hammering my Roamio Pro bad and was not sure, on Gen3. If you are not using an app, disconnecting from the internet will surely fix it!

So even in Gen4, they still cannot give the box local functions at ALL times???...

I will never understand why when you go into a recording, blue circle delay, and again when you try to play it when they are having server problems. WHY???

At least they got the audio dropout fixed going in and out of "the Home Screen".


----------



## demonmucha

@TiVo_Ted I'm still having some v52 errors on a few channels (PBS) on my Roamio. I saw another post about a user who's tuning adapter was in the wrong port, but I don't use a tuning adapter here with Comcast, just the cablecard. At first my 2 main PBS affiliates showed v52, now one still shows that, but the other one now shows some type of distorted video. (see attached) 11.03.2017-06.08.38
Any thoughts?


----------



## djg8544

demonmucha said:


> @TiVo_Ted I'm still having some v52 errors on a few channels (PBS) on my Roamio. I saw another post about a user who's tuning adapter was in the wrong port, but I don't use a tuning adapter here with Comcast, just the cablecard. At first my 2 main PBS affiliates showed v52, now one still shows that, but the other one now shows some type of distorted video. (see attached) 11.03.2017-06.08.38
> Any thoughts?


I too am having this issue with my Bolt+ as well. I was thinking it was my Charter Spectrum TV. I have noticed the distorted video on PBS, ABC and movie channels such as HBO.


----------



## ajwees41

4 tuner bolt thinks it's a single tuner


----------



## chuvak

When putting TiVo in standby, I now have to wait *again* for the machine to go into standby before turning off my TV. If I turn the TV power off before the machine enters standby, the TV wakes back up.


----------



## sbillard

Today I got an "Emergency Alert" while examining my 1p list. The warning scrolled through its various things and finally said I could tune back to the channel that I was watching. But superimposed over that message was some text saying the message would close automatically. It never did and there was no way to get out of the screen save powering off the Roamio+.

I don't know where this "Emergency Alert" came from, but I really did not need to see it--it was for Counties no where near where I live. I would like to be able to end them at will. But at the very least it should be possible to end it once the message has run its course!

I should note that I did switch the TV source to the antenna and there was no such alert superimposed.

[UPDATE]
The "Emergency Alert" came up again, this time while I was watching live TV. But the display was different. In both cases there was a marching banner with the message surrounded in the middle with a message saying it was an emergency alert atop the banner and a message saying the alert would go away automatically below the banner.

In the case of viewing the 1p list, the 1p list was replaced by a 4 page message block which scrolled through the 4 pages. The content of the pages was essentially the same as the marching banner. This bit was not present when the alert came up on live TV.

In the live TV case, the banner and messages did go away on their own. In the case of the 1p, the 4 page display changed to a notice that I could now re-tune the station I was watching. But (presumably) since I was not really watching a station I was stuck at that point and had to power off the Roamio+

[UPDATE 2]
This problem occured yet again. This time while viewing live TV. But this time the secondary window (not the scrolling bar part) also came up. And this time the notice would not go away when it said it was done. So seems that if the secondary screen comes up things are hosed. If it does not come up things are annoying but at least "work as intended."


----------



## cwoody222

My G2 Mini on Hydra is overscanning a bit. UI items are much too close to be edge and closer than on the Roamio.

Changing the video settings doesn’t help.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Could it be the TV?


----------



## midas

Mentioned in the other thread, but it should probably be here too. I'm getting the V66 on my Roamio. It's not just the Minis that are seeing this.


----------



## cwoody222

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Could it be the TV?


Don't think do. It's a 1080p set, it was set to (and previous to Hydra as well) 1080i and passthru in the Tivo settings.

The issue goes away when I set it to 720p. So I think it's overscanning (just a bit) on the other settings.


----------



## Steve

cwoody222 said:


> My G2 Mini on Hydra is overscanning a bit. UI items are much too close to be edge and closer than on the Roamio.
> 
> Changing the video settings doesn't help.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I have a similar issue on my component connected office TV @720p. See picture in post below.

Hydra Issues


----------



## cwoody222

Actually, I stand corrected, it WAS my TV. Turns out when I was changing the settings on my TiVo Mini, my TV settings were auto-changing themselves in the background, messing things up.

When I select 16:9 from my TV settings it overscan a little. I have to select "Custom" and then ensure that the horizontal and vertical alignment is all zero'ed out to center.

When I do that, the Mini and my Roamio both match again, regardless of the output settings I select.

Also, just for frame of reference, I'm connected via HDMI. And my overscan was not as bad as Steve's. I only noticed mine because I noticed my Roamio and Mini were SLIGHTLY different (the TiVo logo on the pause banner was more left-justified on the Mini). If I wasn't comparing side-by-side, I wouldn't have known anything was wrong.


----------



## Rkkeller

Unless its just me, going thru this topic, a lot of these aren't really issues, just the way the new UI works. Also seems the minis are the biggest problem, maybe have a topic just for them?
I noticed a few things too, but just have to adjust to the way things work now. Who really expected such graphical drastic update to work 100% the same, sure things have to change.


----------



## Dean Johnson

schatham said:


> Just tried my office mini and no live tv or shows, just home screen. Going to try a reboot.
> 
> Reboot worked.


Have to rerun guided setup then try hitting guide. That got the live tv and channels for me


----------



## Dean Johnson

DeltaOne said:


> I had this happen this morning. Had been watching TV on a Mini for about 45 minutes. Went to change channel and could not. I could get to TiVo Home...but nothing worked. Then the error about a missing cable card came up. Fix for me was rebooting the Mini.


Have to rerun guided setup then choose guide. Frustrating but worked for me.


----------



## Marty45714

I searched this thread before along this. So, if this has already been answered, please forgive. 

Is there a way to "play all" like you could with the previous UI, by either selecting the show title and hitting the play button, or by going to the "play all" selection at the bottom of the episodes list? I'm guessing the answer is no, but I need confirmation.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Marty45714 said:


> I searched this thread before along this. So, if this has already been answered, please forgive.
> 
> Is there a way to "play all" like you could with the previous UI, by either selecting the show title and hitting the play button, or by going to the "play all" selection at the bottom of the episodes list? I'm guessing the answer is no, but I need confirmation.


No.


----------



## compnurd

should probably add this to this thread. All 4 minis are displaying title not available on the info bar and recording is not permitted bolt is fine. Rebooted several minis and the bolt but the issue remains. One mini started showing the there was a cable card issue but a reboot fixed that. First issues I have had


----------



## HoTatII

compnurd said:


> should probably add this to this thread. All 4 minis are displaying title not available on the info bar and recording is not permitted bolt is fine. Rebooted several minis and the bolt but the issue remains. One mini started showing the there was a cable card issue but a reboot fixed that. First issues I have had


I noticed my Roamio OTA randomly does this after upgrading to Hydra. (Haven't checked the Mini yet)

I found out by bringing up the guide and selecting the channel again restores the correct program info. to the channel banner.

Another more annoying bug I have in this area under Hydra though, is that on some of my channels the channel banner will occasionally switch and display one of the wrong stations I don't receive that are unchecked in the channel list.

The work-around to this bug I found is to bring up the guide and temporarily select the "All" channels display option. Then when you select any one of the channels having this problem from the guide it causes all the wrong banners to re-sync with the checked stations in listings and correct themselves. Go figure ...

You can then go back and change guide to the "Channel List" option. However the bug occasionally resurfaces forcing me to have to repeat this w-a.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## HerronScott

sbillard said:


> [UPDATE]
> The "Emergency Alert" came up again, this time while I was watching live TV. But the display was different. In both cases there was a marching banner with the message surrounded in the middle with a message saying it was an emergency alert atop the banner and a message saying the alert would go away automatically below the banner.
> 
> In the case of viewing the 1p list, the 1p list was replaced by a 4 page message block which scrolled through the 4 pages. The content of the pages was essentially the same as the marching banner. This bit was not present when the alert came up on live TV.
> 
> In the live TV case, the banner and messages did go away on their own. In the case of the 1p, the 4 page display changed to a notice that I could now re-tune the station I was watching. But (presumably) since I was not really watching a station I was stuck at that point and had to power off the Roamio+


The different message block while in a 1P list is odd and I don't think I've seen anyone reporting this before. Can you take a picture if it happens again?

Scott


----------



## aaronwt

TonyD79 said:


> Maybe they are testing something and I got lucky?


No. I've used it several times from a Win 7 PC at work and Win 10 PCs at home. So far Transfers have worked every time I've tried them through TiVo Online.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt

mneuman916 said:


> I have a question... is the God awful stream quality issue solved on the Netflix app with the Hydra update? I gave up using the Netflix app on my Roamio forever ago due to the terrible buffering issues. The constant resolution bouncing made everything unwatchable.


Something else must have caused that. I've used Netflix periodically from the Romaio I take back and forth to my GFs house. It was always solid streaming Netflix. It would start at or quickly ramp to the highest HD encode and stay there the entire time, while watching a show. This is at both my place and my GFs place.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## computersteve

idksmy said:


> Do people not read the other threads? Tivo_Ted posted the following on Tuesday.
> 
> - *V66 connection errors* - Periodically, MINI and MINI VOX devices are losing connection to their host DVR and reporting this error. The error also unfortunately states that it might be a CableCARD problem, when in fact it has nothing to do with CC as far as we know. We are looking at log files and investigating this problem. It does appear to be fairly widespread, despite the fact that it did not appear during our beta testing.


Still no fix for this? I would think this would be a top priority issue.. Everyday.. not periodically lol, I have to have my family reboot the mini's lol its ridiculous lol.. live TV hardly ever works it usually complains about a cable card until you reboot the mini... About the only thing that consistently works is my shows even when the box is having a V66 connection error I can still watch recordings.. still very frustrating to use.


----------



## TeamPace

aaronwt said:


> Something else must have caused that. I've used Netflix periodically from the Romaio I take back and forth to my GFs house. It was always solid streaming Netflix. It would start at or quickly ramp to the highest HD encode and stay there the entire time, while watching a show. This is at both my place and my GFs place.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I watched the full 2nd season of Stranger Things on Netflix via my Roamio base model without any PQ issues and I'm still on Gen 3. So I don't know if this has improved with the last update before Hydra or not. There were times in the past that the PQ would drop off at times while streaming Netflix.


----------



## harjon

computersteve said:


> Still no fix for this? I would think this would be a top priority issue.. Everyday.. not periodically lol, I have to have my family reboot the mini's lol its ridiculous lol.. live TV hardly ever works it usually complains about a cable card until you reboot the mini... About the only thing that consistently works is my shows even when the box is having a V66 connection error I can still watch recordings.. still very frustrating to use.


Apparently not. I had the same error a few minutes ago. A reboot fixed it (temporarily I'm sure) and even worse, when it does work I get this ridiculous chunky playback where the channel I choose shows as normal and fluid for about 30 seconds, then like a buffering internet video for 30 seconds, then fluid, then chunky, etc.. for several MINUTES before ironing out playback and staying smooth and proper. It's so frustrating. It's literally impossibly they tested this before deployment. There's also no way I can see to revert back, which is even more frustrating.


----------



## kokishin

@TiVo_Ted 
My Minis are losing all channels and channel guide sporadically. Used @TonyD79 work around to press Guide button to enter missing channel guide, press A button, change Channels to another option such as "All Channels", press A button to save, and the channels and channel guide return (for a while). I then go back and repeat but set the Channels to "Channel List" which is my preferred setting.

Have a Roamio Pro & two Minis V1. Both Minis use the original USB RF dongle to pair to Tivo remotes in RF mode. The Pro uses the new BT USB dongle paired to the VOX remote. One Mini is connected via MOCa and the other Mini is connected via Ethernet.

Separately, I attended the Tivo VOX event yesterday. Weather sucked but it was nice to meet @TiVo_Ted and others as well as get a freebie VOX remote.


----------



## computersteve

kokishin said:


> @TiVo_Ted
> My Minis are losing all channels and channel guide sporadically. Used @TonyD79 work around to press Guide button to enter missing channel guide, press A button, change Channels to another option such as "All Channels", press A button to save, and the channels and channel guide return (for a while). I then go back and repeat but set the Channels to "Channel List" which is my preferred setting.
> 
> Have a Roamio Pro & two Minis V1. Both Minis use the original USB RF dongle to pair to Tivo remotes in RF mode. The Pro uses the new BT USB dongle paired to the VOX remote. One Mini is connected via MOCa and the other Mini is connected via Ethernet.
> 
> Separately, I attended the Tivo VOX event yesterday. Weather sucked but it was nice to meet @TiVo_Ted and others as well as get a freebie VOX remote.


Honestly everyone's who's putting up with the problems of the V66 error should be getting a free VOX remote, just saying lol.. I can't believe that a company that's product is solely focused on enhancing TV & to design a better Set Top Box for the enjoyment of watching television didn't test if live television could be viewed properly on the mini's before setting a public release date or releasing there new hardware =(. Even the new VOX mini's are experiencing the problem lol such a shame.. Also there is a downgrade method but you will lose all your recordings & I would deal with the other problems with hydra because they don't interfere with core functionality, but this seems like a critical problem that should be fixed right away.. not just with "oh downgrade or keep unplugging the box". I have an older person in the house who can't keep getting up & doesn't even understand the TV command to do that quick reset some people suggested.. Funny thing is.. it sounds like they know what the problem is, The tivo mini timeouts with the host dvr on gen 4 I mean it didn't do that on Gen 3 lol. Whats taking so long to fix that.. push a patch..


----------



## kokishin

@TiVo_Ted 
When watching Live TV on a Mini v1, the Enter/Last key allow you to switch between the last two channels watched. However after a ~15 minutes, the Enter/Last key no longer works. The Mini will no longer switch to the other channel.


----------



## mneuman916

aaronwt said:


> Something else must have caused that. I've used Netflix periodically from the Romaio I take back and forth to my GFs house. It was always solid streaming Netflix. It would start at or quickly ramp to the highest HD encode and stay there the entire time, while watching a show. This is at both my place and my GFs place.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


No, it's absolutely an issue with the app. And apparently still is. Completely ridiculous that this isn't resolved yet. Netflix poor quality

What's the story with this @TiVo_Ted? I would have to think someone is aware of this issue, considering...


----------



## defond

Has anyone else had this problem? Shows in the grid guide randomly get misaligned to the wrong channel. For instance Sunday night football is showing in the guide on QVC. Also I get completely blank pages.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longrider

defond said:


> Has anyone else had this problem? Shows in the grid guide randomly get misaligned to the wrong channel. For instance Sunday night football is showing in the guide on QVC. Also I get completely blank pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the first issue Monday and Tuesday but it resolved itself and has been fine since. I never had the blank pages.


----------



## longrider

Here is my report:

Hydra Issues


----------



## MighTiVo

Cleaning out some programs - In My Shows View Option - Suggestions (not in suggestions as listed at bottom of All shows), hitting clear button
Most of the time worked fine, then once it dumped into Channel Guide after deleting a program
I returned to continue deleting programs and a couple deletes later, TiVo crashed and rebooted.aster

Nice that reboot is much faster on the Bolt anyway....


----------



## MighTiVo

Does this say "System bad hair day"?


----------



## k2ue

Weird Fire TV streaming from Hydra: recordings from PBS, NBC, Fox & FoxNews stream just fine, while CBS & ABC hang with "Error Code:E=47 V=-1". Is the common denominator 1080i vs. 720p perhaps? They all work fine on 1080p output from the Bolt to my projector.


----------



## Maast

Unable to log into Amazon Prime, when I gave up trying to log in I hit the Tivo button and the unit locked up unresponsive while displaying the picture, the only thing that worked on the remote was the live button shuffling between the tuners. I could see the unit receiving signals (the dot would light up) but nothing worked.
I had to unplug it to reset the box.
This on a 2 day old Tivo Bolt Vox 6 Tuner


----------



## cwoody222

Watching a recording on my Mini, reach the end, then delete. Back to the UI.

The Mini produces the audio from the last live tuner channel.

The minis can’t display the PIP window because they don’t have control of the tuner... but they seem to, because I’m getting audio as an error?


----------



## Charles R

defond said:


> Shows in the grid guide randomly get misaligned to the wrong channel. For instance Sunday night football is showing in the guide on QVC.


I had this happen yesterday. A football game was listed on the wrong channel and one channel was missing from the guide. I manually entered the missing channel and it came up fine and the guide was back to normal.

Also one time coming out of sleep (non use) I had no audio at all - regardless of what I tried. Only cure was a restart.


----------



## DVRMike

cwoody222 said:


> Watching a recording on my Mini, reach the end, then delete. Back to the UI.
> 
> The Mini produces the audio from the last live tuner channel.
> 
> The minis can't display the PIP window because they don't have control of the tuner... but they seem to, because I'm getting audio as an error?


This happens on my Mini as well.


----------



## alarson83

Charles R said:


> Also one time coming out of sleep (non use) I had no audio at all - regardless of what I tried. Only cure was a restart.


I had this happen this afternoon. Solution was the same.


----------



## CharlesH

What is the latest on the Comcast OnDemand application under hydra? Until that works (without rebooting the TiVo), I won't even think about upgrading.


----------



## stini777

Day 2 of Hydra and boy am I regretting it. Updating my Bolt and 4 Minis was relatively uneventful. The problems started when I set up the new Vox Mini. Initially said it couldn't see my Bolt even though I had just connected an hour earlier to update to Hydra. A connection and reboot of the Bolt solved this problem. Since then the Minis regularly lose connection to the Bolt, causing the no channels issue. Luckily, the "press A" workaround that's been mentioned here has worked. Then came last night. My wife said she tried to watch a recorded show yesterday and the Bolt told her she couldn't. I went to investigate and sure enough I got the "Cannot Complete Request P103" error below. I rebooted the Bolt. When it came back up I was greeted with no Live TV as there was now an issue with the Cable Card. I've never had an issue with the CC before the Hydra update. Another reboot. Now Live TV is back but I still get the P103 error when I try to play a recorded show. I called the Help number on the screen and Eli told me to force a connection twice and then reboot. This seems to be the go-to solution to things lately. I reluctantly do this (fearing the Cable Card issue again) and when it's complete I still have the same issue. At this point Eli puts me on hold. Out of curiosity, I go to the bedroom and fire up the Mini to see if I can play a recorded show - to my surprise, it works! When I return to the living room, the Bolt now gives me the ability to play recorded programs. I tell Eli of my success and he says that it must have been the forced connection - I have my doubts.

Here's the thing...and I don't want to pile on because I know that people like @TiVo_Ted are doing their best to remedy problems and make this as successful as they can, but this thing isn't even close to ready for prime time. This is not a Beta test - it's an official rollout. I know we've been told things like "it's a work in progress" but I went to a major retailer (Best Buy) and purchased a TiVo Mini Vox - I didn't join a group to test the new interface. Here's the difference using two issues I've encountered. The Guide basically defaults back to channel 2 every time. It's annoying, but functional, and something you hope gets remedied in the future. It's an acceptable bug for a new interface. What's not acceptable are all the people (including myself) who get an error telling them they have no channels on a daily, sometimes hourly basis. Quite frankly, if I were a new TiVo customer, I would have already returned the unit and run far, far away.

I don't know what the corporate circumstances or pressures were behind this rollout, but it's a disservice to a very loyal customer base. And let me be clear, this is not about the Hydra interface itself - change is necessary and often can been a great thing. This is about the units being _functional._ Hydra is practically a virus that has infected our machines and we're desperately waiting for a fix. It's impossible to review the interface when you're jumping over hurdles every day just trying to get it to _work._

I backed up all my shows last night in preparation for a rollback. I hope I don't have to. If this was supposed to be a revolution, we're on the wrong side of it.


----------



## chiguy50

stini777 said:


> Day 2 of Hydra and boy am I regretting it. Updating my Bolt and 4 Minis was relatively uneventful. The problems started when I set up the new Vox Mini. Initially said it couldn't see my Bolt even though I had just connected an hour earlier to update to Hydra. A connection and reboot of the Bolt solved this problem. Since then the Minis regularly lose connection to the Bolt, causing the no channels issue. Luckily, the "press A" workaround that's been mentioned here has worked. Then came last night. My wife said she tried to watch a recorded show yesterday and the Bolt told her she couldn't. I went to investigate and sure enough I got the "Cannot Complete Request P103" error below. I rebooted the Bolt. When it came back up I was greeted with no Live TV as there was now an issue with the Cable Card. I've never had an issue with the CC before the Hydra update. Another reboot. Now Live TV is back but I still get the P103 error when I try to play a recorded show. I called the Help number on the screen and Eli told me to force a connection twice and then reboot. This seems to be the go-to solution to things lately. I reluctantly do this (fearing the Cable Card issue again) and when it's complete I still have the same issue. At this point Eli puts me on hold. Out of curiosity, I go to the bedroom and fire up the Mini to see if I can play a recorded show - to my surprise, it works! When I return to the living room, the Bolt now gives me the ability to play recorded programs. I tell Eli of my success and he says that it must have been the forced connection - I have my doubts.
> 
> Here's the thing...and I don't want to pile on because I know that people like @TiVo_Ted are doing their best to remedy problems and make this as successful as they can, but this thing isn't even close to ready for prime time. This is not a Beta test - it's an official rollout. I know we've been told things like "it's a work in progress" but I went to a major retailer (Best Buy) and purchased a TiVo Mini Vox - I didn't join a group to test the new interface. Here's the difference using two issues I've encountered. The Guide basically defaults back to channel 2 every time. It's annoying, but functional, and something you hope gets remedied in the future. It's an acceptable bug for a new interface. What's not acceptable are all the people (including myself) who get an error telling them they have no channels on a daily, sometimes hourly basis. Quite frankly, if I were a new TiVo customer, I would have already returned the unit and run far, far away.
> 
> I don't know what the corporate circumstances or pressures were behind this rollout, but it's a disservice to a very loyal customer base. And let me be clear, this is not about the Hydra interface itself - change is necessary and often can been a great thing. This is about the units being _functional._ Hydra is practically a virus that has infected our machines and we're desperately waiting for a fix. It's impossible to review the interface when you're jumping over hurdles every day just trying to get it to _work._
> 
> I backed up all my shows last night in preparation for a rollback. I hope I don't have to. If this was supposed to be a revolution, we're on the wrong side of it.
> 
> View attachment 31340


I'm sorry you're having issues, but I appreciate the effort you took to share your Hydra impressions. It's user experiences like this that have me waiting on the sidelines.


----------



## mike246

I can't overstate how disappointed I am with Hydra. Went to the announce event on Saturday and was disappointed to find that Tivo had no place for user input, it was all them telling us what was great. Seems like that is how this whole thing was designed. No real user input. I've asked Tivo for rollback instructions, am still waiting. My major issues are covered previously. My main suggestion for Tivo is to go back to what worked in the old interface and improve that with new voice features. Don't give us something that almost always requires more work than the old interface, is harder to read on the screen, makes visual lists that appear to be random, and happens to sometimes let you do an intelligent voice search. At the minimum, the designers need to put both interfaces side by side and make sure the new one is not harder to use for ANY feature than the old one.


----------



## mike246

Here's an example of how poorly the design works. This morning I watched a recorded Vice News report. When it was finished, it usually goes to ask if I want to delete. For some reason, and it may not have been quite to the end, the question did not pop up. So previously I would go to my shows and I would be positioned on the last program selected and press 'clear'. No more. Instead you land at the top of the list. Now I was not entirely sure if I had watched a Vice or a Vice News episode (if you saw the 'paradise papers' episode you would know why this is confusing.) So I have to go through my list and figure out which one I watched, before I can delete it. And of course for some crazy reason the one step delete is no longer available. This is taking something simple and making it complicated.


----------



## lpwcomp

mike246 said:


> I've asked Tivo for rollback instructions, am still waiting.


How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1

Bear in mind that this will result in the loss of everything on the TiVo.


----------



## HoTatII

While I know this pales in comparison to all these other major issues those are having with Hydra. Nevertheless, while I like the new "HD" or "SD" channel labeling in the guide and banners. Many of the SD sub-channels are wrongly labeled as HD. At least on my Roamio OTA. 

Just saying ...

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## djg8544

stini777 said:


> Day 2 of Hydra and boy am I regretting it. Updating my Bolt and 4 Minis was relatively uneventful. The problems started when I set up the new Vox Mini. Initially said it couldn't see my Bolt even though I had just connected an hour earlier to update to Hydra. A connection and reboot of the Bolt solved this problem. Since then the Minis regularly lose connection to the Bolt, causing the no channels issue. Luckily, the "press A" workaround that's been mentioned here has worked. Then came last night. My wife said she tried to watch a recorded show yesterday and the Bolt told her she couldn't. I went to investigate and sure enough I got the "Cannot Complete Request P103" error below. I rebooted the Bolt. When it came back up I was greeted with no Live TV as there was now an issue with the Cable Card. I've never had an issue with the CC before the Hydra update. Another reboot. Now Live TV is back but I still get the P103 error when I try to play a recorded show. I called the Help number on the screen and Eli told me to force a connection twice and then reboot. This seems to be the go-to solution to things lately. I reluctantly do this (fearing the Cable Card issue again) and when it's complete I still have the same issue. At this point Eli puts me on hold. Out of curiosity, I go to the bedroom and fire up the Mini to see if I can play a recorded show - to my surprise, it works! When I return to the living room, the Bolt now gives me the ability to play recorded programs. I tell Eli of my success and he says that it must have been the forced connection - I have my doubts.
> 
> Here's the thing...and I don't want to pile on because I know that people like @TiVo_Ted are doing their best to remedy problems and make this as successful as they can, but this thing isn't even close to ready for prime time. This is not a Beta test - it's an official rollout. I know we've been told things like "it's a work in progress" but I went to a major retailer (Best Buy) and purchased a TiVo Mini Vox - I didn't join a group to test the new interface. Here's the difference using two issues I've encountered. The Guide basically defaults back to channel 2 every time. It's annoying, but functional, and something you hope gets remedied in the future. It's an acceptable bug for a new interface. What's not acceptable are all the people (including myself) who get an error telling them they have no channels on a daily, sometimes hourly basis. Quite frankly, if I were a new TiVo customer, I would have already returned the unit and run far, far away.
> 
> I don't know what the corporate circumstances or pressures were behind this rollout, but it's a disservice to a very loyal customer base. And let me be clear, this is not about the Hydra interface itself - change is necessary and often can been a great thing. This is about the units being _functional._ Hydra is practically a virus that has infected our machines and we're desperately waiting for a fix. It's impossible to review the interface when you're jumping over hurdles every day just trying to get it to _work._
> 
> I backed up all my shows last night in preparation for a rollback. I hope I don't have to. If this was supposed to be a revolution, we're on the wrong side of it.
> 
> View attachment 31340


I ran imto the same p103 message for recordings and disabling parental controls fixed the error


----------



## djg8544

djg8544 said:


> I too am having this issue with my Bolt+ as well. I was thinking it was my Charter Spectrum TV. I have noticed the distorted video on PBS, ABC and movie channels such as HBO.


I am attaching images of diagnostics for a channel experiencing this issue


----------



## TonyD79

mike246 said:


> Here's an example of how poorly the design works. This morning I watched a recorded Vice News report. When it was finished, it usually goes to ask if I want to delete. For some reason, and it may not have been quite to the end, the question did not pop up. So previously I would go to my shows and I would be positioned on the last program selected and press 'clear'. No more. Instead you land at the top of the list. Now I was not entirely sure if I had watched a Vice or a Vice News episode (if you saw the 'paradise papers' episode you would know why this is confusing.) So I have to go through my list and figure out which one I watched, before I can delete it. And of course for some crazy reason the one step delete is no longer available. This is taking something simple and making it complicated.


Something is severely wrong. I have gotten the delete prompt at the end of every show I've watched. Either through getting out of the show or the shown just ending.

When you are in the list of episodes, there is a progress bar to show if you watched something. You may want to turn off tiles for episodes. That may make it clearer.

Finally, the single key delete has worked perfectly for me. On single episodes or on folders.

These things you are listing are not design but bugs.


----------



## mike246

TonyD79 said:


> Something is severely wrong. I have gotten the delete prompt at the end of every show I've watched. Either through getting out of the show or the shown just ending.
> 
> When you are in the list of episodes, there is a progress bar to show if you watched something. You may want to turn off tiles for episodes. That may make it clearer.
> 
> Finally, the single key delete has worked perfectly for me. On single episodes or on folders.
> 
> These things you are listing are not design but bugs.


So you get one click delete on single episodes? There has never been single click delete on folders, so not sure if we are talking about the same thing. How about one click play. I have to select->play instead of just play in the old version. What about landing on last viewed instead of always at the top of the list. What does your version do. I am on a Tivo Bolt 4 tuner. Are your 'main' tiles meaningful? Mine appear random, e.g. not in recent order or recently viewed order making them pretty useless. Whether things are bugs or design problems is important in deciding whether or not to rollback. Thanks.


----------



## JACKASTOR

So I was scrolling through my favorite Channels using the Left Arrow from the live tv screen and found one of the errors that someone had mentioned about the order being screwed up. Also I was watching a 4k NHL game and it was listed as SD. So the favorites order issue maybe hydra related. The SD listing may be another Rovi issue though.

Hail Hydra

Jack


----------



## JACKASTOR

stini777 said:


> Day 2 of Hydra and boy am I regretting it. Updating my Bolt and 4 Minis was relatively uneventful. The problems started when I set up the new Vox Mini. Initially said it couldn't see my Bolt even though I had just connected an hour earlier to update to Hydra. A connection and reboot of the Bolt solved this problem. Since then the Minis regularly lose connection to the Bolt, causing the no channels issue. Luckily, the "press A" workaround that's been mentioned here has worked. Then came last night. My wife said she tried to watch a recorded show yesterday and the Bolt told her she couldn't. I went to investigate and sure enough I got the "Cannot Complete Request P103" error below. I rebooted the Bolt. When it came back up I was greeted with no Live TV as there was now an issue with the Cable Card. I've never had an issue with the CC before the Hydra update. Another reboot. Now Live TV is back but I still get the P103 error when I try to play a recorded show. I called the Help number on the screen and Eli told me to force a connection twice and then reboot. This seems to be the go-to solution to things lately. I reluctantly do this (fearing the Cable Card issue again) and when it's complete I still have the same issue. At this point Eli puts me on hold. Out of curiosity, I go to the bedroom and fire up the Mini to see if I can play a recorded show - to my surprise, it works! When I return to the living room, the Bolt now gives me the ability to play recorded programs. I tell Eli of my success and he says that it must have been the forced connection - I have my doubts.
> 
> Here's the thing...and I don't want to pile on because I know that people like @TiVo_Ted are doing their best to remedy problems and make this as successful as they can, but this thing isn't even close to ready for prime time. This is not a Beta test - it's an official rollout. I know we've been told things like "it's a work in progress" but I went to a major retailer (Best Buy) and purchased a TiVo Mini Vox - I didn't join a group to test the new interface. Here's the difference using two issues I've encountered. The Guide basically defaults back to channel 2 every time. It's annoying, but functional, and something you hope gets remedied in the future. It's an acceptable bug for a new interface. What's not acceptable are all the people (including myself) who get an error telling them they have no channels on a daily, sometimes hourly basis. Quite frankly, if I were a new TiVo customer, I would have already returned the unit and run far, far away.
> 
> I don't know what the corporate circumstances or pressures were behind this rollout, but it's a disservice to a very loyal customer base. And let me be clear, this is not about the Hydra interface itself - change is necessary and often can been a great thing. This is about the units being _functional._ Hydra is practically a virus that has infected our machines and we're desperately waiting for a fix. It's impossible to review the interface when you're jumping over hurdles every day just trying to get it to _work._
> 
> I backed up all my shows last night in preparation for a rollback. I hope I don't have to. If this was supposed to be a revolution, we're on the wrong side of it.
> 
> View attachment 31340


well I must say that your Picture on your TV looks quite good.


----------



## TonyD79

mike246 said:


> So you get one click delete on single episodes? There has never been single click delete on folders, so not sure if we are talking about the same thing. How about one click play. I have to select->play instead of just play in the old version. What about landing on last viewed instead of always at the top of the list. What does your version do. I am on a Tivo Bolt 4 tuner. Are your 'main' tiles meaningful? Mine appear random, e.g. not in recent order or recently viewed order making them pretty useless. Whether things are bugs or design problems is important in deciding whether or not to rollback. Thanks.


You are all over the place. I was commenting on specific items. One click delete works.

And, yes, TiVo/TiVo goes to the last viewed.

Whether things are bugs or design choices matter in going forward.

You can want to go back but don't list things that are wrong.


----------



## HerronScott

mike246 said:


> So you get one click delete on single episodes? There has never been single click delete on folders, so not sure if we are talking about the same thing.


I don't think you two are talking the same thing. I'm pretty sure Tony is referring to using the Clear button to delete shows or folders.

Scott


----------



## lpwcomp

HerronScott said:


> I don't think you two are talking the same thing. I'm pretty sure Tony is referring to using the Clear button to delete shows or folders.
> 
> Scott


It's still possible that they are talking about the same thing. "Clear" on a folder requires an additional "click" to confirm.


----------



## stini777

Came home tonight and once again I was met with the same P103 error. Luckily, the suggestion of disabling parental controls worked (thanks djg8544!)...until I realized that I have two children and need the parental controls to work. Which, once again, begs the question, how the hell does this get released when something as basic as parental controls isn't functional?

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_m

stini777 said:


> Came home tonight and once again I was met with the same P103 error. Luckily, the suggestion of disabling parental controls worked (thanks djg8544!)...until I realized that I have two children and need the parental controls to work. Which, once again, begs the question, how the hell does this get released when something as basic as parental controls isn't functional?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Quite possibly the same reason the V66 exists it didn't manifest in beta testing and only started with a larger pool of users.


----------



## lpwcomp

tim_m said:


> Quite possibly the same reason the V66 exists it didn't manifest in beta testing and only started with a larger pool of users.


Flaws such as this should be caught far sooner than beta test.


----------



## tim_m

You can't if it doesn't happen though. Like the V66 error, it never occurred during the beta.


----------



## lpwcomp

tim_m said:


> You can't if it doesn't happen though. Like the V66 error, it never occurred during the beta.


If your unit and functional testing is properly designed, then basic errors such as this should never make it to the alpha test stage, much less beta. Unfortunately, it's been obvious for years that TiVo has a crappy test regimen and it has probably gotten even worse post merger.


----------



## tim_m

lpwcomp said:


> If your unit and functional testing is properly designed, then basic errors such as this should never make it to the alpha test stage, much less beta. Unfortunately, it's been obvious for years that TiVo has a crappy test regimen and it has probably gotten even worse post merger.


Correct but still if this bug didn't happen during alpha or beta you can't fix something you don't know exists.


----------



## mike246

Unbelievable. In addition to all the previous issues noted, I have been using voice commands to navigate to overcome some of the poor design. Suddenly, the command 'My Shows' which used to work fine now spells out "My Shows" correctly but than gets the message "Sorry, I can't help with that". Same with "Settings". This morning I manually go to "My Shows" and the "CBS Morning News" tile is perfectly centered. I have a one pass that saves only the most recent. Do the ridiculous 2 step play, and it plays yesterdays episode which is in the deleted folder. Double check and the current episode is in the regular My Shows list. Checked again after watching todays show, and yesterdays show is still the one that displays on the tiled title list. Whether this is a bug or design problem, calling this release software is a sham. I've lived in Silicon Valley doing software development since 1979, and this is about as bad as I've seen from a major company. I've been a booster of Tivo since 1999 and want them to succeed. This is the kind of software you get when you farm it out to the lowest bidder that cares only about the money and has no stake in the company. They need to bring in an emergency software team that knows what they are doing and fix this.


----------



## lpwcomp

tim_m said:


> Correct but still if this bug didn't happen during alpha or beta you can't fix something you don't know exists.


A lot of the bugs, including this particular one, should have been caught well before the Alpha stage.


----------



## Noelmel

mike246 said:


> Unbelievable. In addition to all the previous issues noted, I have been using voice commands to navigate to overcome some of the poor design. Suddenly, the command 'My Shows' which used to work fine now spells out "My Shows" correctly but than gets the message "Sorry, I can't help with that". Same with "Settings".


Ok I just got my remote finally paired last night and was also getting "Sorry I can't help with that" after everythng so I assumed it wasn't a feature it had. So it IS supposed to bring up my shows list and settings also? I was confused because the bookelet that came with the remote listed "show me the guide" as a phrase and I also got 'sorry I cant help with that" response. The only thing is does it bring up the watchlist of my recordings.


----------



## midas

tim_m said:


> You can't if it doesn't happen though. Like the V66 error, it *never occurred during the beta*.


Are you sure about that?


----------



## Diana Collins

Both Tivo and people who participated in the beta have said so.


----------



## Diana Collins

A couple of points...the tiles across the bottom of the home screen is the "smart bar" which is supposed to show programs you frequently watch at the current time of day. It is NOT a list of the most recent recorded or viewed shows.

If you go to "My Shows" the bar that is displayed there IS a list of your recording and streaming content, ordered by most recent activity. If you turn on the Episode Bar in preferences then you get a set of tiles for the currently selected folder (BTW, this is why even one episode is in a folder). The tiles are listed in order according to the 1P or folder setting.

I suggest that before people start calling things bugs, they read the documentation for the New TiVo experience to see how it was designed to work, versus how you think it should work.

The New TiVo Experience User Guide


----------



## mike246

Noelmel said:


> Ok I just got my remote finally paired last night and was also getting "Sorry I can't help with that" after everythng so I assumed it wasn't a feature it had. So it IS supposed to bring up my shows list and settings also? I was confused because the bookelet that came with the remote listed "show me the guide" as a phrase and I also got 'sorry I cant help with that" response. The only thing is does it bring up the watchlist of my recordings.


I wonder if the Tivo servers were 'updated' and broke this feature.


----------



## midas

Diana Collins said:


> Both Tivo and people who participated in the beta have said so.


Those in the beta are not supposed to be talking about it.


----------



## mike246

Diana Collins said:


> A couple of points...the tiles across the bottom of the home screen is the "smart bar" which is supposed to show programs you frequently watch at the current time of day. It is NOT a list of the most recent recorded or viewed shows.
> 
> If you go to "My Shows" the bar that is displayed there IS a list of your recording and streaming content, ordered by most recent activity. If you turn on the Episode Bar in preferences then you get a set of tiles for the currently selected folder (BTW, this is why even one episode is in a folder). The tiles are listed in order according to the 1P or folder setting.
> 
> I suggest that before people start calling things bugs, they read the documentation for the New TiVo experience to see how it was designed to work, versus how you think it should work.
> 
> The New TiVo Experience User Guide


Are you suggesting the 'smart bar' should direct you to a program in the deleted folder even though the current one is available? That does not really sound like a very 'smart' thing to do. A well designed 'upgrade' should be at least 90% intuitive from the previous version. Even the Windows interfaces incrementally upgrading from Windows 95 to Windows 10 never required a manual to do the most basic things. I would also point out that there is no obvious manual for this upgrade. I suppose I could find one, but how about incorporating some of your points into the interface with the option to turn them off when you don't want them anymore. That is a rather common way of introducing new interfaces. I would also point out that I went from a Tivo 2 many years ago to the Bolt and never needed a manual to get around the original Bolt interface. My main point is that Tivo obviously rushed this to the market without doing basic usability or beta studies.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

midas said:


> Those in the beta are not supposed to be talking about it.


Those in the beta _weren't_ supposed to talk about it. That's over now, isn't it?


----------



## midas

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Those in the beta _weren't_ supposed to talk about it. That's over now, isn't it?


No, you are never released from talking about bugs that were discovered during the beta. The reason for that is simple, companies release software and hardware with known bugs.


----------



## Diana Collins

mike246 said:


> Are you suggesting the 'smart bar' should direct you to a program in the deleted folder even though the current one is available? That does not really sound like a very 'smart' thing to do. A well designed 'upgrade' should be at least 90% intuitive from the previous version. Even the Windows interfaces incrementally upgrading from Windows 95 to Windows 10 never required a manual to do the most basic things. I would also point out that there is no obvious manual for this upgrade. I suppose I could find one, but how about incorporating some of your points into the interface with the option to turn them off when you don't want them anymore. That is a rather common way of introducing new interfaces. I would also point out that I went from a Tivo 2 many years ago to the Bolt and never needed a manual to get around the original Bolt interface. My main point is that Tivo obviously rushed this to the market without doing basic usability or beta studies.


Not knowing exactly what you did or what you saw, I can't say if your results were expected or not. I'm not saying there are no bugs, but many of the issues I see raised are because people are assuming they know what they are looking at, and in many cases are mistaken. Take a quick read through the "Quick Tour" to get oriented on what all the tile strips do and how they are meant to work. The paradigm is very different, and if you don't like change, DON'T upgrade. But for those of us that like Hydra, it would be helpful if the real functional bugs could get reported without a lot of "but it doesn't work the way I expect" posts mixed in.


----------



## motech

Any work around for the no channels issue? Live tv and guide not working. Besides rebooting. 

I’m crying from this update. And I️ foolishly sold one of my clients a tivo mini 4K and his entire interface went hydra. This is his first experience with tivo and it’s horrible. Doesn’t work for actually watching tv. 

I’m scared to sell tivo anymore. Putting a hold on all tivo sales in our company. What a sad time to be a tivo user.


----------



## midas

motech said:


> Any work around for the no channels issue? Live tv and guide not working. Besides rebooting.


Thumbs down - Thumbs up - Play -Play

Much faster than a reboot.


----------



## motech

midas said:


> Thumbs down - Thumbs up - Play -Play
> 
> Much faster than a reboot.


Is this real? What does it do?
This isn't a ninetendo hidden code right? To get me to level 7?


----------



## sdpadres

motech said:


> Is this real? What does it do?
> This isn't a ninetendo hidden code right? To get me to level 7?


Yes this works.


----------



## motech

What does it do?


----------



## sdpadres

motech said:


> What does it do?


Does a quick reboot of your channels. Takes about 10 seconds. You will then be able to see your channels again b


----------



## stini777

The other trick is to hit "A" and select "All Channels" in the Channels column. That should bring your channels back and then you can go back to Channel List.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## osu1991

motech said:


> Any work around for the no channels issue? Live tv and guide not working. Besides rebooting.
> 
> I'm crying from this update. And I️ foolishly sold one of my clients a tivo mini 4K and his entire interface went hydra. This is his first experience with tivo and it's horrible. Doesn't work for actually watching tv.
> 
> I'm scared to sell tivo anymore. Putting a hold on all tivo sales in our company. What a sad time to be a tivo user.


Have them rollback to the previous UI, if you/they are not happy with Hydra


----------



## motech

osu1991 said:


> Have them rollback to the previous UI, if you/they are not happy with Hydra


You can't with a 4K mini. I️ believe you can't.


----------



## Diana Collins

motech said:


> You can't with a 4K mini. I️ believe you can't.


I think you can...you have to roll back the DVR first, which will wipe all recordings and settings, and THEN roll back the mini. The instructions found here should work for any DVR or Mini, but I personally have not tried it yet.


----------



## atmuscarella

motech said:


> You can't with a 4K mini. I️ believe you can't.


The 4K Mini will revert back to the old HDUI if that is what the TiVo it is paired with is on. Of course no voice and I think someone posted some issues but at this point don't remember for sure.


----------



## Diana Collins

A Mini V3 running 20.7x (i.e. 'TiVo Classic') will not pair with a Slide Remote (the old BT based one) or a Slide Pro Remote (the newer RF version). That's the only issue I've heard with them being downgraded.


----------



## modnar

I started a thread on it, but I consider this a Hydra issue. I cannot get voice to work on a Roamio Pro (D402 error).


----------



## midas

I haven't read all the posts but I don't think I've seen this one mentioned but I apologize if someone else pointed it out. 

I have suggestions on. I use them often. First, the old screen where you could review all your thumb ratings is gone. Not a major thing in my mind. As much as I use suggestions, I almost never used that screen. The only time I found it really useful was when a box was new and I wanted to jump start the suggestions. 

But this other omission bothers me. If Tivo records a suggestion that you don't like it's very cumbersome to actually give that show a thumbs down. You can't even give a thumb rating in the info screen for a program unless you're actually watching it. It's absurd that I have to actually start watching a program I don't like to tell Tivo that I don't like it.


----------



## tim_m

midas said:


> Are you sure about that?


I believe Ted said it didn't.


----------



## tim_m

One thing that bugs me i'm not sure if it is a bug or intentional but a show or movie will stay in continue watching for several days unless you delete it. On the previous UI if you clicked start from beginning then live tv real quick it wouldn't stay in partially watched. It just bugs me for some reason they now stay in continue watching for x amount of days.


----------



## midas

tim_m said:


> I believe Ted said it didn't.


I would never accuse anyone of not telling the truth. Let me leave it at that.


----------



## aaronwt

mike246 said:


> Are you suggesting the 'smart bar' should direct you to a program in the deleted folder even though the current one is available? That does not really sound like a very 'smart' thing to do. A well designed 'upgrade' should be at least 90% intuitive from the previous version. Even the Windows interfaces incrementally upgrading from Windows 95 to Windows 10 never required a manual to do the most basic things. I would also point out that there is no obvious manual for this upgrade. I suppose I could find one, but how about incorporating some of your points into the interface with the option to turn them off when you don't want them anymore. That is a rather common way of introducing new interfaces. I would also point out that I went from a Tivo 2 many years ago to the Bolt and never needed a manual to get around the original Bolt interface. My main point is that Tivo obviously rushed this to the market without doing basic usability or beta studies.


Hydra is very intuitive to me. I would say it easily meets your 90% threshold.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt

motech said:


> Any work around for the no channels issue? Live tv and guide not working. Besides rebooting.
> 
> I'm crying from this update. And I️ foolishly sold one of my clients a tivo mini 4K and his entire interface went hydra. This is his first experience with tivo and it's horrible. Doesn't work for actually watching tv.
> 
> I'm scared to sell tivo anymore. Putting a hold on all tivo sales in our company. What a sad time to be a tivo user.


Since I installed Hydra I thought it was an exciting time to be a TiVo user. I haven't been this excited about a TiVo upgrade since the HDUI was introduced. Only I'm more excited about hydra since it has been so much better than the HDUI.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## geodon005

I have had Hydra since the beginning of the field trials, and have been enjoying it. A couple of days ago, I lost all the graphic images of My Shows (each show appears as text only on a colored square) as well as the channel logos in the guide and cannot get them back. Thoughts?


----------



## mike246

Diana Collins said:


> Not knowing exactly what you did or what you saw, I can't say if your results were expected or not. I'm not saying there are no bugs, but many of the issues I see raised are because people are assuming they know what they are looking at, and in many cases are mistaken. Take a quick read through the "Quick Tour" to get oriented on what all the tile strips do and how they are meant to work. The paradigm is very different, and if you don't like change, DON'T upgrade. But for those of us that like Hydra, it would be helpful if the real functional bugs could get reported without a lot of "but it doesn't work the way I expect" posts mixed in.


Wouldn't it be nice if someone from Tivo let us know if something is a bug, feature, or feature request and what their plan of action was?


----------



## mike246

A couple more issues to report. On my Bolt connected to a Sony TV, after going through the crazy six click standby (as previously reported, voice navigation that worked Sunday stopped working), if you turn off the TV before the standby takes effect, the standby is cancelled. BTW, standby used to be instant so this was not an issue, now there is a wait. When going into Netflix, tried using voice to do a search, it is not enabled. Also of note, while you can program the main menu, it does not allow you to program 'standby' as an option.


----------



## mike246

Diana Collins said:


> I think you can...you have to roll back the DVR first, which will wipe all recordings and settings, and THEN roll back the mini. The instructions found here should work for any DVR or Mini, but I personally have not tried it yet.


I put in a request on Monday for rollback instructions. Did not hear back by Thursday so sent a reminder and still have not heard back. (Today is Friday) I'm guessing their support is overloaded with Hydra issues. I am hoping for specific instructions on how to rollback a Bolt without losing everything as the old Roamio instructions do. TBS, I am inclined to wait for one more update of Hydra and see if some of the more severe issues are resolved.


----------



## lessd

mike246 said:


> I put in a request on Monday for rollback instructions. Did not hear back by Thursday so sent a reminder and still have not heard back. (Today is Friday) I'm guessing their support is overloaded with Hydra issues. I am hoping for specific instructions on how to rollback a Bolt without losing everything as the old Roamio instructions do. TBS, I am inclined to wait for one more update of Hydra and see if some of the more severe issues are resolved.


The instructions are on this Forum on how to rollback, use search.


----------



## idksmy

lessd said:


> The instructions are on this Forum on how to rollback, use search.


mike246 wants instructions how to roll back to Gen3 *without losing everything*, which he knows do not exist and which he also knew did not exist when he upgraded to Hydra.


----------



## JoeKustra

lessd said:


> The instructions are on this Forum on how to rollback, use search.


True, but those instructions also wipe the disk. I know, it says that before you upgrade, but you know....


----------



## mike246

idksmy said:


> mike246 wants instructions how to roll back to Gen3 *without losing everything*, which he knows do not exist and which he also knew did not exist when he upgraded to Hydra.


I did not know that they did not exist. I would have thought that there was a rollback procedure as part of the beta that would have been perfected by the time of the release.


----------



## RichB

Hydra Apps shows all the apps even though I seleted only 4.
What's the point of selecting if the apps menu ignores it.

So the bug is it ignores the selected app or that it allowed you to select them in the first place 

- Rich


----------



## idksmy

mike246 said:


> I did not know that they did not exist. I would have thought that there was a rollback procedure as part of the beta that would have been perfected by the time of the release.


There is a roll back procedure but since it does not preserve recordings, they warn you, multiple places, both before the upgrade and before the roll back, about this.


----------



## jrgtivo

I miss the stop button I had been using on my harmony. While trying to recreate it, I've found that if you are watching a recorded show and hit back, when you select play, the show starts from the beginning not where you were. No real reason to hit back then select play immediately instead of zoom, but it's not a great result. More likely, if you go to live tv from a recorded show, hit back, select play, you start at the beginning instead of where you were when you hit live tv. That's bad. My shows should update with the latest info. Back is to literal now. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MighTiVo

mike246 said:


> A couple more issues to report. On my Bolt connected to a Sony TV, after going through the crazy six click standby (as previously reported, voice navigation that worked Sunday stopped working), if you turn off the TV before the standby takes effect, the standby is cancelled. BTW, standby used to be instant so this was not an issue, now there is a wait. When going into Netflix, tried using voice to do a search, it is not enabled. Also of note, while you can program the main menu, it does not allow you to program 'standby' as an option.


I have never used standby, what is the advantage of standby that you are making use of?
Perhaps if it is valuable to a large audience it could be something worth adding to the ShortCut manu choices (or perhaps added as a hidden TiVo-9 shortcut)

I don't know if this helps, but if you have the ability to link a script on a server to a trigger that is useful you can send 
IRCODE STANDBY to the TiVo on port 31339 if you have Network Remote Control Allowed (still triggers 30 sec delay pop up)


----------



## jrgtivo

Occasionally when entering the guide it starts focused on a prior channel. That can't be as intended. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jrgtivo

Some of the channel logos are illegible at their size in the guide. 

All my channels say they are SD, they are not


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## samccfl99

idksmy said:


> mike246 wants instructions how to roll back to Gen3 *without losing everything*, which he knows do not exist and which he also knew did not exist when he upgraded to Hydra.


*Do You Know Mike and what is in his head???* And again I have to intervene...*insufferable*.


----------



## mike246

MighTiVo said:


> I have never used standby, what is the advantage of standby that you are making use of?
> Perhaps if it is valuable to a large audience it could be something worth adding to the ShortCut manu choices (or perhaps added as a hidden TiVo-9 shortcut)
> 
> I don't know if this helps, but if you have the ability to link a script on a server to a trigger that is useful you can send
> IRCODE STANDBY to the TiVo on port 31339 if you have Network Remote Control Allowed (still triggers 30 sec delay pop up)


The unit goes to standby eventually in any case. You can select the level of power saving in settings. As best I can tell, standby spins down the disk unless there is a scheduled recording. There may be other power saving effects as well, e.g. tuner turns off(??). I figure if it is going into standby in any case, I might as well put it there when I am done with the unit in the morning and again at night. There is a program called kmttg that gives you remote access to most Tivo functions (at least in the previous version.)


----------



## aaronwt

RichB said:


> Hydra Apps shows all the apps even though I seleted only 4.
> What's the point of selecting if the apps menu ignores it.
> 
> So the bug is it ignores the selected app or that it allowed you to select them in the first place
> 
> - Rich


I'm not seeing that here on any of my TiVos. They only show the apps I selected.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt

jrgtivo said:


> I miss the stop button I had been using on my harmony. While trying to recreate it, I've found that if you are watching a recorded show and hit back, when you select play, the show starts from the beginning not where you were. No real reason to hit back then select play immediately instead of zoom, but it's not a great result. More likely, if you go to live tv from a recorded show, hit back, select play, you start at the beginning instead of where you were when you hit live tv. That's bad. My shows should update with the latest info. Back is to literal now.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've seen it start back from the beginning from a show that is currently being recorded. But for shows that have finished recording, I've always had it remember my place if I come back to it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

aaronwt said:


> I've seen it start back from the beginning from a show that is currently being recorded. But for shows that have finished recording, I've always had it remember my place if I come back to it.


Same here. I think the cut-off is if you're watching a recording while it's still recording, when it stops recording it "resets" to the beginning. And I think this is new behavior.


----------



## Steve

RichB said:


> Hydra Apps shows all the apps even though I seleted only 4.
> What's the point of selecting if the apps menu ignores it.
> 
> So the bug is it ignores the selected app or that it allowed you to select them in the first place


Looking at my mini right now, "Favorite App"s only shows my selected apps. "All", "Video", "Music", etc. show all the apps available.

The category selection seems to stick, so as long as I'm on "Favorites", I only see the ones I use. Are you seeing something different?


----------



## Steve

jrgtivo said:


> [...] More likely, if you go to live tv from a recorded show, hit back, select play, you start at the beginning instead of where you were when you hit live tv.


Not sure how the Harmony keys are mapped, but I Just tried that on my mini using the standard peanut remote. While watching a recording, the sequence LIVE TV-BACK-SELECT PLAY resumes the recording right where I left it.


----------



## jrtroo

midas said:


> I have suggestions on. I use them often. First, the old screen where you could review all your thumb ratings is gone. Not a major thing in my mind. As much as I use suggestions, I almost never used that screen. The only time I found it really useful was when a box was new and I wanted to jump start the suggestions.


This was eliminated before hydra, so this is nothing new.


----------



## midas

jrtroo said:


> This was eliminated before hydra, so this is nothing new.


No, you used to be able to see and change the thumb rating from the info screen. Now you have to actually start playing the show before you can change it.


----------



## RichB

Steve said:


> Looking at my mini right now, "Favorite App"s only shows my selected apps. "All", "Video", "Music", etc. show all the apps available.
> 
> The category selection seems to stick, so as long as I'm on "Favorites", I only see the ones I use. Are you seeing something different?


Here are the images from the Bolt+ Hydra. The Apps includes all apps despite on Amazon, HBO Go and Netflix are selected.

- Rich


----------



## aaronwt

midas said:


> No, you used to be able to see and change the thumb rating from the info screen. Now you have to actually start playing the show before you can change it.


??? I can give thumbs up or down while just viewing my list of shows. I don't need to be playing the content to give a thumbs up or down.

Or while in the shows list and the show/episode is highlighted, you can hit the info button and it shows you what the thumb ratings are for the show. Again, there is no need to actually be playing the show to do this. You can be watching something completely different in the window in the upper left.


----------



## RichB

MighTiVo said:


> I have never used standby, what is the advantage of standby that you are making use of?
> Perhaps if it is valuable to a large audience it could be something worth adding to the ShortCut manu choices (or perhaps added as a hidden TiVo-9 shortcut)


Last time I checked, Standby had maybe 1 watt different power usage because TiVo's cannot truly standby and be ready to record. The only advantage would be if the HDMI port is not active for automatic HDMI switching.

- Rich


----------



## HerronScott

Steve said:


> Looking at my mini right now, "Favorite App"s only shows my selected apps. "All", "Video", "Music", etc. show all the apps available.





RichB said:


> Here are the images from the Bolt+ Hydra. The Apps includes all apps despite on Amazon, HBO Go and Netflix are selected.


Did you see Steve's post? "All" (which you are on in that screenshot) shows all apps, but "Favorites" show selected apps.

Scott


----------



## RichB

HerronScott said:


> Did you see Steve's post? "All" (which you are on in that screenshot) shows all apps, but "Favorites" show selected apps.
> 
> Scott


In Classic TiVo, selecting Apps shows you only the selected apps.
In Hydra, Selecting Apps shows all app regardless of the selection via "A add & manage apps".
FAVORITE APPS are selected using the thumbs up not the manage apps screen.

If manage apps is supposed to do something, I've yet to discover what it does.

- Rich


----------



## jrtroo

midas said:


> No, you used to be able to see and change the thumb rating from the info screen. Now you have to actually start playing the show before you can change it.


You clearly did not pick up on the fact that I was only quoting a portion of your post. I have not upgraded to Hydra and cannot review thumbs in the OS. I have no clue as to your other issues.


----------



## RichB

*Red Did not transition on the My Shows*
When displaying the Playlist the recording transitioned and there was no indication of the current recording. I had to exit and return for the red dot to appear next to the recorded program.

- Rich


----------



## RichB

*Program Count if 1 Lost on Back (with episode strop off)*
When you select a program with one item and display the detail screen and press back, the list display no longer displays the program count until you reenter my shows or use A options and back.

- Rich


----------



## midas

aaronwt said:


> ??? I can give thumbs up or down while just viewing my list of shows. I don't need to be playing the content to give a thumbs up or down.


Interesting, I never even tried from that screen because you don't see the rating there. But yes, you are correct, I can change it there.



> Or while in the shows list and the show/episode is highlighted, you can hit the info button and it shows you what the thumb ratings are for the show. Again, there is no need to actually be playing the show to do this. You can be watching something completely different in the window in the upper left.


Yea, that's still a lot of clicks. But your first tip works and solves my issue.


----------



## Megamind

RichB said:


> Here are the images from the Bolt+ Hydra. The Apps includes all apps despite on Amazon, HBO Go and Netflix are selected.


You are conflating two different elements of the interface that serve very different purposes. The second screen is unrelated to the first and is intended solely for selecting which program content providers's apps will be included in Search and One Pass. Select the services you use and unselect the ones you don't. It is not an interface for selecting your favorite apps.

On the first screen, you can chose favorites apps by highlighting them and pressing 'thumbs up.' Only those apps you select will then appear when, from the selection bar, you navigate to 'Favorite Apps'. If you wish to remove an app from favorite apps, highlight there and press 'thumbs down'.

Note that if you return to TiVo Home, then later press 4 to go back to apps, it will return directly to favorite apps if that is where you left it.


----------



## RichB

Megamind said:


> You are conflating two different elements of the interface that serve very different purposes. The second screen is unrelated to the first and is intended solely for selecting which program content providers's apps will be included in Search and One Pass. Select the services you use and unselect the ones you don't. It is not an interface for selecting your favorite apps.
> 
> On the first screen, you can chose favorites apps by highlighting them and pressing 'thumbs up.' Only those apps you select will then appear when, from the selection bar, you navigate to 'Favorite Apps'. If you wish to remove an app from favorite apps, highlight there and press 'thumbs down'.
> 
> Note that if you return to TiVo Home, then later press 4 to go back to apps, it will return directly to favorite apps if that is where you left it.


I am coming from the classic TiVo interface which had similar functionality.
Selecting Apps displayed the managed/selected apps in the menu when highlighted.

I suppose this is yet another case where Hydra has changed the functionality. The original implementation lacked favorites, makes better use of the display, and reduces screen transitions.










- Rich


----------



## Megamind

RichB said:


> I am coming from the classic TiVo interface which had similar functionality.


I stumbled on this a bit initially for the same reason.


----------



## chuvak

Charles R said:


> Also one time coming out of sleep (non use) I had no audio at all - regardless of what I tried. Only cure was a restart.


I've had this happen three times now, two of them yesterday and today.


----------



## RichB

*My Shows - Clear button on single on brings up Delete Everything in this group, should just delete*

While this is technically correct, it is a group of 1 item.
When the show is selected, clear displays an X and deletes the item without a confirmation dialog.
It should do the same form the My Shows list.

- Rich


----------



## RichB

*Scratch Sound followed by loss of TiVo sound effects (beeps) audio*

While traversing the My Shows, there was a short scratch sound and that stopped all TiVo beeps sounds. Audio still present playing videos. Restart the TiVo and the sound effects returned.

- Rich


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

RichB said:


> *My Shows - Clear button on single on brings up Delete Everything in this group, should just delete*
> 
> While this is technically correct, it is a group of 1 item.
> When the show is selected, clear displays an X and deletes the item without a confirmation dialog.
> It should do the same form the My Shows list.
> 
> - Rich


Unfortunately, due to other "features" of the new My Shows list, it can only show folders, even if there's only one item.

I miss My Shows having a mix of folders and single items for several reasons, but that's in the past now.


----------



## steelersruleman

RichB said:


> *Scratch Sound followed by loss of TiVo sound effects (beeps) audio*
> 
> While traversing the My Shows, there was a short scratch sound and that stopped all TiVo beeps sounds. Audio still present playing videos. Restart the TiVo and the sound effects returned.
> 
> - Rich


That has been happening on my TIVO Roamio for over 6 months now, on old UI and new HYDRA UI.

Have NO CLUE what causes that. Seems to come back on at will, and then do the scratch sound, and turn off.

Clueless, and yet another stupid issue that should not occur. What a joke.


----------



## RichB

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Unfortunately, due to other "features" of the new My Shows list, it can only show folders, even if there's only one item.
> 
> I miss My Shows having a mix of folders and single items for several reasons, but that's in the past now.


This is not complicated:

Case Program count of

0: do nothing
1: delete single item
else: delete folder

- Rich


----------



## HerronScott

chuvak said:


> I've had this happen three times now, two of them yesterday and today.


If you are using power saving/standby modes, you might try disabling it and/or not using standby. It seems to be causing some issues with the gen3 interface so there could also be some issues with Hydra too.

Scott


----------



## missdona

Twice today, had an issue going back into Hydra from Netflix. TiVo button or Live TV was looping back into Netfilx, like I was reactivating it. Once it rebooted, the other time the issue cleared and I was able to get back to the menu.


----------



## JACKASTOR

Diana Collins said:


> A couple of points...the tiles across the bottom of the home screen is the "smart bar" which is supposed to show programs you frequently watch at the current time of day. It is NOT a list of the most recent recorded or viewed shows.
> 
> If you go to "My Shows" the bar that is displayed there IS a list of your recording and streaming content, ordered by most recent activity. If you turn on the Episode Bar in preferences then you get a set of tiles for the currently selected folder (BTW, this is why even one episode is in a folder). The tiles are listed in order according to the 1P or folder setting.
> 
> I suggest that before people start calling things bugs, they read the documentation for the New TiVo experience to see how it was designed to work, versus how you think it should work.
> 
> The New TiVo Experience User Guide


Come on you expect us to read 70 pages of documentation to better understand how tivo hydra works? Are you insane in this day and age reading documents is a lost art.. I think you are maybe expecting too much from us, don't you think? Jk.. very valid point you made.


----------



## jrgtivo

Steve said:


> Not sure how the Harmony keys are mapped, but I Just tried that on my mini using the standard peanut remote. While watching a recording, the sequence LIVE TV-BACK-SELECT PLAY resumes the recording right where I left it.


When using the peanut with a roamio I always get what I described, live back select starts from the beginning.


----------



## mrizzo80

My Home screen won't even load this morning. I can't even play back local recordings.

I think we've hit rock bottom in their server-side-processing-is-needed-to-do-something architecture.

EDIT: Reboot resolved it.


----------



## JoeKustra

mrizzo80 said:


> My Home screen won't even load this morning. I can't even play back local recordings.
> I think we've hit rock bottom in their server-side-processing-is-needed-to-do-something architecture.


I don't think it's a Hydra problem. When I try What to Watch Now the screen stays blank.


----------



## mrizzo80

JoeKustra said:


> I don't think it's a Hydra problem. When I try What to Watch Now the screen stays blank.


Were you ever locked out of playing local recordings with the gen3 UI when TiVo's servers weren't operating properly? I don't think I ever was. Sure, extraneous stuff like "What to Watch Now" wouldn't work, but I could still watch recordings.

(A reboot resolved my issue. I was editing when you were replying. Maybe it was a bug in the Hydra codebase and not necessarily a sign that even more basic functionality is network-dependent in Hydra.)


----------



## JoeKustra

mrizzo80 said:


> Were you ever locked out of playing local recordings with the gen3 UI when TiVo's servers weren't operating properly? I don't think I ever was. Sure, extraneous stuff like "What to Watch Now" wouldn't work, but I could still watch recordings.


No, it never stopped playing. I'm still on 20.7.4 and WTWN is ok now.


----------



## TonyD79

I had times when I had to trick the My Shows list to play when I got blue circles prior to Hydra. Had to wait then could only play single episodes or entire folders via the play button. Couldn’t drill into episode folders.


----------



## Charles R

Charles R said:


> Also one time coming out of sleep (non use) I had no audio at all - regardless of what I tried. Only cure was a restart.


I found if I change my audio setting and then change it back audio will "fix" itself and I don't have to restart.


----------



## JungaMuttMutt

Steve said:


> Component-connected mini display is slightly overscanning the screen.
> 
> View attachment 31184


Having same issue on 2 separate TV since upgrading to Hydra. TV 1 had a Bolt connected via HDMI to a 720p LG 42inch screen. TV 2 is a Mini A92 connected via HDM to a 720p 37inch screen. Any ideas about how to correct? I've tried switching inputs, resolutions and toggling panel, full, wide, etc... No luck.


----------



## Diana Collins

JACKASTOR said:


> Come on you expect us to read 70 pages of documentation to better understand how tivo hydra works? Are you insane in this day and age reading documents is a lost art.. I think you are maybe expecting too much from us, don't you think? Jk.. very valid point you made.


Well, if you don't take the time to know how it is supposed to work, then how can you call a difference from the Classic UI a bug? At least half of the "issues" reported are of the 'I used to <some action> and now I can't.'

This is not a new version of the UI, this is a totally new UI. Get to know it before you trash it.

BTW: just reading the first 8 or so pages (the Quick Guide) is probably enough to solve a LOT of issues.


----------



## JungaMuttMutt

JungaMuttMutt said:


> Having same issue on 2 separate TV since upgrading to Hydra. TV 1 had a Bolt connected via HDMI to a 720p LG 42inch screen. TV 2 is a Mini A92 connected via HDM to a 720p 37inch screen. Any ideas about how to correct? I've tried switching inputs, resolutions and toggling panel, full, wide, etc... No luck.


Update: So I played around with TV 2 just now and was able to get the overscanning to stop by changing the resolution setting on the TV to "just scan." Unfortunately there is no such option on TV 1 and I am still experiencing the issue. This leads me to think that the issue is partially TV related. TV 1 is 10 years old but I never had this issue before with my Premier 4 or Tvio HD.


----------



## Diana Collins

Hydra clearly is designed to use much more of the screen edges than Encore (classic UI)...on all our TVs the time and TiVo logo at the top of the screen are just barely on screen.


----------



## TonyD79

Yeah. And my older Vizio has a problem with TiVo. Did on the old UI as well.


----------



## Jed1

Diana Collins said:


> Well, if you don't take the time to know how it is supposed to work, then how can you call a difference from the Classic UI a bug? At least half of the "issues" reported are of the 'I used to <some action> and now I can't.'
> 
> *This is not a new version of the UI, this is a totally new UI. Get to know it before you trash it.*
> 
> BTW: just reading the first 8 or so pages (the Quick Guide) is probably enough to solve a LOT of issues.


Yes this is the major issue some are having with Hydra as they are expecting it to be just like the old classic UI. Those that use the old Live Guide are complaining but there is a new version of it as a main feature of Hydra. Just press the up arrow and you will see the new version of it. You can jump three tiles forward just by pressing the fast forward button. Pressing the rewind button takes you back three tiles. You can manually enter a channel number and the guide will change to that channel without changing the live TV channel. By hitting the info or select button on any tile you can do a number of different options like record, set 1P, etc. And the best part is you never leave live TV as it is an overlay at the bottom of the screen.
According to what Margret said in the video presentation she did for Hydra it was the MSOs that wanted TiVo to include a grid guide so that is what TiVo did. So it is possible Hydra would have had no traditional guide at all.

I am relatively new to TiVo, 2013, and I had to get used to not having a back button or exit button like I had for other systems so it took me a while to learn how the TiVo UI worked. Hydra is more in line with what I was accustomed to previously but since using TiVo for 4 years I now have to relearn the back button and the exit button. A few more weeks of use and the new layout will become effortless to use as I am already accustomed to the back button layout.


----------



## tivobw

My complaint: No way to adjust font size. Since the upgrade to the ``new experience'' my wife hates using Tivo. She can't see the guide as well and the font size is way too small. Is there a way to roll back to the old experience? I don't even care about voice search at this point, which was the only reason we "downgraded" (that is what my wife calls it...).


----------



## JoeKustra

tivobw said:


> My complaint: No way to adjust font size. Since the upgrade to the ``new experience'' my wife hates using Tivo. She can't see the guide as well and the font size is way too small. Is there a way to roll back to the old experience? I don't even care about voice search at this point, which was the only reason we "downgraded" (that is what my wife calls it...).


Sure, but you will lose EVERYTHING -> How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


----------



## MighTiVo

Jed1 said:


> Yes this is the major issue some are having with Hydra as they are expecting it to be just like the old classic UI.


Not always the case, I find Hydra refreshing and mostly a great improvement. My concerns are with inconsistencies, unnecessary steps, and issues with Hydra itself, not compared to another UI.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

MighTiVo said:


> Not always the case, I find Hydra refreshing and mostly a great improvement. My concerns are with inconsistencies, unnecessary steps, and issues with Hydra itself, not compared to another UI.


Yeah, that's pretty much where I stand. I miss some of the functionality that has been lost, but overall I like it.

The old interface was a comfortable old shoe...but, man, that shoe was OLD!


----------



## JACKASTOR

Any one using Hydra with a C17 issue on connecting to tivo service?


----------



## JoeKustra

JACKASTOR said:


> Any one using Hydra with a C17 issue on connecting to tivo service?


Yep, server problems. Other post also, but I can't find it. Guess the hamsters are watching football.

On Roamio with 20.7.4 it is a C117 error. Seems it's a smaller error on Hydra?


----------



## JACKASTOR

JoeKustra said:


> Yep, server problems. Other post also, but I can't find it. Guess the hamsters are watching football.
> 
> On Roamio with 20.7.4 it is a C117 error. Seems it's a smaller error on Hydra?


I switched from moca to wifi to test issu.. increased to c217. So I'll test a different box but most likely it result in the same thing.


----------



## HoTatII

JungaMuttMutt said:


> Update: So I played around with TV 2 just now and was able to get the overscanning to stop by changing the resolution setting on the TV to "just scan." Unfortunately there is no such option on TV 1 and I am still experiencing the issue. This leads me to think that the issue is partially TV related. TV 1 is 10 years old but I never had this issue before with my Premier 4 or Tvio HD.


I'd like to keep my TVs on 1:1 pixel mapping (or "Just Scan") myself, especially for Hydra.

But the problem is, on some stations the CC data becomes visable at the top of the raster without the overscan, which is annoying to me.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra

JACKASTOR said:


> I switched from moca to wifi to test issu.. increased to c217. So I'll test a different box but most likely it result in the same thing.


I woke up a sleeping thread -> Daily Guide Updates

If it does succeed, check if your guide has been extended by a day.

update: just forced a connection and received an update.


----------



## solutionsetc

MighTiVo said:


> Not always the case, I find Hydra refreshing and mostly a great improvement. My concerns are with inconsistencies, unnecessary steps, and issues with Hydra itself, not compared to another UI.


Yeah, while I pretty much like the new UI, there are a lot of inconsistencies throughout.

1.) The info button does nothing in the wish lists, even though there is a circled "I" in the abstract.

2.) Pressing Select on a wish list item reveals more info, but going 'back' does things differently depending on which list your in. If your in the main wish list screen set to display matches (c), it returns you to where you were. But if you were in an individual wish list item, you still go back but your selection is reset to the top of the screen and you must scroll down to get back where you were.

3.) The record button also does nothing in wish lists.

This is just within the wish lists... there are plenty of others throughout the UI. In that regard, it is very TiVo'ish. Their QA team wouldn't last a week at my company.


----------



## Noelmel

steelersruleman said:


> That has been happening on my TIVO Roamio for over 6 months now, on old UI and new HYDRA UI.
> 
> Have NO CLUE what causes that. Seems to come back on at will, and then do the scratch sound, and turn off.
> 
> Clueless, and yet another stupid issue that should not occur. What a joke.


This has been happening to me for almost 2 years. It was an older HDMI bug that was supposidly fixed but never for me. But instead of rebooting totally.... you can just enter standby and then wake it back up to make the sound effects reset


----------



## JACKASTOR

JoeKustra said:


> I woke up a sleeping thread -> Daily Guide Updates
> 
> If it does succeed, check if your guide has been extended by a day.
> 
> update: just forced a connection and received an update.


Guide information at 11/24. Not sure what it was b4


----------



## JoeKustra

JACKASTOR said:


> Guide information at 11/24. Not sure what it was b4


11/23 (in System Information). There is a pattern. I am pretty sure that you will not see that date change on Monday - Tuesday. I am also pretty sure you will get two days on Friday - Saturday. It's a pattern that may be different for different locations, but you can change hard drives or do manual connections, yet the pattern will return.


----------



## aaronwt

JungaMuttMutt said:


> Update: So I played around with TV 2 just now and was able to get the overscanning to stop by changing the resolution setting on the TV to "just scan." Unfortunately there is no such option on TV 1 and I am still experiencing the issue. This leads me to think that the issue is partially TV related. TV 1 is 10 years old but I never had this issue before with my Premier 4 or Tvio HD.


Overscan is a TV issue. For instance my DLP set has five percent overscan. So 5% of the screen is cut off.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve

aaronwt said:


> Overscan is a TV issue


It might be, but my TV wasn't overscanning with the old UI, connected to the same mini.


----------



## Steve

jrgtivo said:


> When using the peanut with a roamio I always get what I described, live back select starts from the beginning.


I think I know what's going on. I tried an experiment today:

Case A: Bolt+ *is not* recording. While watching a recording on the mini, if I got to LIVE TV, then hit BACK and SELECT PLAY, I'm returned to the recording where I left off.

Case B: Bolt+ *is* recording 2 shows. While watching a recording on the Mini, I go to LIVE TV. I then have to hit BACK twice before I actually go back to the recording. If I then SELECT PLAY, the recording re-starts from the beginning.


----------



## solutionsetc

Steve said:


> It might be, but my TV wasn't overscanning with the old UI, connected to the same mini.


Sure it was... you just didn't notice as the old interface was much more near the 'safe' zone.


----------



## solutionsetc

Steve said:


> I think I know what's going on. I tried an experiment today:
> 
> Case A: Bolt+ *is not* recording. While watching a recording on the mini, if I got to LIVE TV, then hit BACK and SELECT PLAY, I'm returned to the recording where I left off.
> 
> Case B: Bolt+ *is* recording 2 shows. While watching a recording on the Mini, I go to LIVE TV. I then have to hit BACK twice before I actually go back to the recording. If I then SELECT PLAY, the recording re-starts from the beginning.


I have seen similar behavior.


----------



## JACKASTOR

Well was watching Netflix from my tivo. First time with hydra it hung up and rebooted. Anyone else with spontaneous reboot syndrome?


----------



## JACKASTOR

JoeKustra said:


> 11/23 (in System Information). There is a pattern. I am pretty sure that you will not see that date change on Monday - Tuesday. I am also pretty sure you will get two days on Friday - Saturday. It's a pattern that may be different for different locations, but you can change hard drives or do manual connections, yet the pattern will return.


I'll keep an eye on it..


----------



## stini777

Well, here we are a week later and I'm still losing connection between my Mini's and my Bolt on a daily basis and I'm still unable to use Parental Controls because the minute I do I can no longer play any recorded shows.

I returned my Vox Mini today because I simply couldn't justify the purchase. What a disappointment. I still can't believe they released an interface that is so terribly flawed.


----------



## John Gillespie

My Bolt thinks my recordings are using a tuner this morning.


----------



## HerronScott

stini777 said:


> Well, here we are a week later and I'm still losing connection between my Mini's and my Bolt on a daily basis and I'm still unable to use Parental Controls because the minute I do I can no longer play any recorded shows.
> 
> I returned my Vox Mini today because I simply couldn't justify the purchase. What a disappointment. I still can't believe they released an interface that is so terribly flawed.


Too late for you since you returned it, but there is now a fix for the connection issues that you could get.

V66 error - promoted to its own thread

Scott


----------



## idksmy

HerronScott said:


> Too late for you since you returned it, but there is now a fix for the connection issues that you could get.
> 
> V66 error - promoted to its own thread


One small correction - @TiVo_Ted indicated they are 'preparing a patch' *not* that one was available.

I sent @TiVo_Ted my TSNs and, as of this morning, I have still not received an update.


----------



## Steve

solutionsetc said:


> Sure it was... you just didn't notice as the old interface was much more near the 'safe' zone.


Point taken. I should have just said wasn't a problem with the previous GUI.


----------



## stini777

HerronScott said:


> Too late for you since you returned it, but there is now a fix for the connection issues that you could get.


It wasn't just the V66 error - it was a lot of factors. Like the fact that I still can't turn on Parental Controls on my Bolt without it denying me the ability to play recorded shows. The Mini Vox is basically the Mini with a voice remote ($45) and the ability to playback 4K content. Well, the only outlet right now that delivers me 4K content is, you guessed it, Amazon Prime Video - not currently available on the Vox Mini (but that didn't stop them from advertising it). Frankly, at $180 the Vox Mini is overpriced (a brand new 500 gb Bolt Vox is only $20 more) but I was excited about the new interface and features and bought one. That was a mistake. But not as big of a mistake as TiVo rolling out this terribly flawed interface. I've entered "win me back" mode with TiVo because if YouTube TV adds about 5 or 6 more of the channels I watch, it's going to be extremely tempting to jump ship.


----------



## solutionsetc

Steve said:


> wasn't a problem with the previous GUI.


I do think they could pull in the bounds of the UI a bit. Many TVs overscan to varying amounts.

It's 2017 and TiVo finally decided we don't 4 inch tall letters on the screen, but there is still a LOT of wasted (literally blank) space on screen. Dunno what it is with TiVo and their interface design.


----------



## idksmy

A brand new 500 gb Bolt Vox is not just $20 more because you have to include the service charges, which are not needed for a Mini.


----------



## stini777

idksmy said:


> A brand new 500 gb Bolt Vox is not just $20 more because you have to include the service charges, which are not needed for a Mini.


Understood. But the Bolt is the brains of the operation - it does all the heavy lifting - I feel the Mini should be less. Oh, and it should work.


----------



## MighTiVo

Hydra on Bolt issue - missing info/recording not permitted, leading to another question, is default for missing data to disable recording?!

Watching regular morning news OTA and pressed record:
*
Recording not permitted *v56
null
Recording this show is prohibited by the copyright holder.
Visit tivo.com/copyprotection to learn more about how TiVo complies with copyright law.

Pressing Info on channel says Title and Description not available yet the Guide shows "CBS This Morning" with description

Rebooting the box corrected the issue.


----------



## JungaMuttMutt

Steve said:


> It might be, but my TV wasn't overscanning with the old UI, connected to the same mini.


This is my point as well. Same Tivo Bolt on Same TV with prior UI, there was no overscan. Now there is with Hydra and I can't seem to find a way to correct it.


----------



## RichB

JungaMuttMutt said:


> This is my point as well. Same Tivo Bolt on Same TV with prior UI, there was no overscan. Now there is with Hydra and I can't seem to find a way to correct it.


Can you check the resolution?
Modern TV's usually overscan with 480i/p only.

- Rich


----------



## technomensch

*Unable to Modify Current Recording*

Last night, being Sunday, as par the course, most CBS programs were pushed back at least 15-30 minutes due to NFL football. While recording NCIS:LA, normally, before Hyrda, to extend the recording, I would have gone into the recording either through the TO-DO List or Now Playing, looked for the recording, selected it, and then select "Modify Recording". I could not find that option anywhere in Hydra. I even tried to go through the To-Do List but I still could not modify a recording "In Progress". As a workaround, I was still able to modify the recording, using the Android app.


----------



## aaronwt

technomensch said:


> *Unable to Modify Current Recording*
> 
> Last night, being Sunday, as par the course, most CBS programs were pushed back at least 15-30 minutes due to NFL football. While recording NCIS:LA, normally, before Hyrda, to extend the recording, I would have gone into the recording either through the TO-DO List or Now Playing, looked for the recording, selected it, and then select "Modify Recording". I could not find that option anywhere in Hydra. I even tried to go through the To-Do List but I still could not modify a recording "In Progress". As a workaround, I was still able to modify the recording, using the Android app.


You can still do the same thing. I did that this weekend. I went into the To Do list, selected the recording, and then modified it. I've also modified a recording in progress. By selecting the info button and then there was an option somewhere to change the recording parameters.


----------



## technomensch

aaronwt said:


> You can still do the same thing. I did that this weekend. I went into the To Do list, selected the recording, and then modified it. I've also modified a recording in progress. By selecting the info button and then there was an option somewhere to change the recording parameters.


When I hit the INFO during the recording, all I saw was the option to update the OnePass. I'll try again today. If you can take a screengrab, I'd appreciate it so I know what to look for. (It shouldn't be this hard).


----------



## JungaMuttMutt

RichB said:


> Can you check the resolution?
> Modern TV's usually overscan with 480i/p only.
> 
> - Rich


So The Bolt is set to "auto" but the output is 720p. The TV, Model LG 42LCD7D is set to "set by program". I've tried all the other settings, 4:3, 16:9, zoom 1 and zoom 2. no luck. The best options seems to be the "set by program" but I still have the overscan issue.


----------



## Steve

The Samsung LTP227W I'm having the "overscan" issue with is a 720p device. I'm connected component, and even though the mini allows me to believe I'm changing resolutions, it always reverts to 720p output. I might understand not being able to output 1080i/p, but I can't even lower the resolution to 480i/p.


----------



## MighTiVo

JungaMuttMutt said:


> So The Bolt is set to "auto" but the output is 720p. The TV, Model LG 42LCD7D is set to "set by program". I've tried all the other settings, 4:3, 16:9, zoom 1 and zoom 2. no luck. The best options seems to be the "set by program" but I still have the overscan issue.


Does your LG have a "just scan" mode?
"Picture Mode" then "Aspect ratio" and change from "16:9" to "Just scan".

Also see if this information helps:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/166-lcd-flat-panel-displays/1020747-help-overscan-lg-lcd.html


----------



## MighTiVo

Steve said:


> The Samsung LTP227W I'm having the "overscan" issue with is a 720p device. I'm connected component, and even though the mini allows me to believe I'm changing resolutions, it always reverts to 720p output. I might understand not being able to output 1080i/p, but I can't even lower the resolution to 480i/p.


Browsing google search results, it looks like the LTP227W may be an older TV that was "HD-Ready" 
If I recall correctly, it is possible that you may not be able to get 1080p via component on some older TVs. 
Don't know if that applies to you or not.


----------



## nyjklein

technomensch said:


> When I hit the INFO during the recording, all I saw was the option to update the OnePass. I'll try again today. If you can take a screengrab, I'd appreciate it so I know what to look for. (It shouldn't be this hard).


This is a bug I saw yesterday also. While watching a program that's currently recording, when you hit the info button one of the choices on the info bar should be "recording" that allows you open a menu to modify the recording in various ways. I saw an instance yesterday when that "Recording" choice was not on the info bar!


----------



## Steve

MighTiVo said:


> Browsing google search results, it looks like the LTP227W may be an older TV that was "HD-Ready"
> If I recall correctly, it is possible that you may not be able to get 1080p via component on some older TVs.
> Don't know if that applies to you or not.


Actually 720p is all I need. I just wanted to try a different resolution to see if it affected the overscan issue.

It does look like Hydra may lock component connections into 720p, tho. Probably OK, since most (if not all) old component-only displays are native 768p or 480p.


----------



## Noelmel

technomensch said:


> *Unable to Modify Current Recording*
> 
> Last night, being Sunday, as par the course, most CBS programs were pushed back at least 15-30 minutes due to NFL football. While recording NCIS:LA, normally, before Hyrda, to extend the recording, I would have gone into the recording either through the TO-DO List or Now Playing, looked for the recording, selected it, and then select "Modify Recording". I could not find that option anywhere in Hydra. I even tried to go through the To-Do List but I still could not modify a recording "In Progress". As a workaround, I was still able to modify the recording, using the Android app.


The exact same thing happened to me last night on CBS. The only options I could find everywhere were to modify the one pass (not just the episode recording) or to stop the recording... from the my shows list or the guide.


----------



## aaronwt

Noelmel said:


> The exact same thing happened to me last night on CBS. The only options I could find everywhere were to modify the one pass (not just the episode recording) or to stop the recording... from the my shows list or the guide.


I just checked this out. I was able to modify a recording in progress. First I needed to select More Info. Then I went down to One Pass and to the right was an option to modify the recording.

Sent from my Tab S 10.5 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Gillespie

John Gillespie said:


> My Bolt thinks my recordings are using a tuner this morning.
> View attachment 31463


I retracted my "fixed" comment. Waiting did not clear the issue.
Pressing "Select" on the episode listing takes you to the "Play" option screen which will bring up the "Can't watch Live TV now" dialog.

Pressing the Play button on the remote on the episode listing will play the episode.


----------



## mike246

From Tivo_Ted prelaunch "
Regarding "Popular TiVo features have been enhanced to work with voice control." here is an example of some things you can do with voice:
"Skip It" - skips to the end of the next commercial break. Maybe not hugely useful when you have a skip button, but if you are using voice a lot, it keeps you from having to find the SKIP button. Chan up/down and "D" still work.
"Schedule a OnePass for Modern Family" - takes you right to the point where you can setup a OnePass
"To Do List" - Takes you to the To Do List
"OnePass Manager" - Takes you to the OnePass Manager

Other UI tasks include - Home, Guide, My Shows, What to Watch, Settings, Menu and Help" 
Per my previous post, Voice navigation was working on Nov. 5. On Nov. 7 it was not working. Voice is interpreted correctly, e.g. 'My Shows" gets spelled out, but than the "Sorry, I can't help with that" message comes up. It's been over a week, so presumably Tivo knows about this issue. Has anyone heard from Tivo about this?


----------



## JungaMuttMutt

MighTiVo said:


> Does your LG have a "just scan" mode?
> "Picture Mode" then "Aspect ratio" and change from "16:9" to "Just scan".
> 
> Also see if this information helps:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/166-lcd-flat-panel-displays/1020747-help-overscan-lg-lcd.html


So that helped. I do not have a "just scan" mode on the TV. I ended up leaving it at 16:9 and was able to get into expert mode and manually adjust the H and V. It is not perfect but much better. Might be time for a new TV anyway with Black Friday coming up. Thanks for you assistance and providing that link.


----------



## JPALMETTO

Mine Minis seem to be getting worse. Lots of v66 and now v88...... also
-guide flickering
-when first selecting Guide grid appears then disappears and comes back
-slow channel changes
-1 mini no live video in top right of guide
-Nothing showing in What To Watch>Sports and catagories for What To Wtch in Settngs don’t seem to work
To name a few.....


----------



## stini777

Happy Wednesday night everyone...tonight's malfunction is brought to you by the code C501. This popped up when I attempted to play a show on the Bolt. Needless to say "trying again" was an exercise in futility. I did find a work around by playing the show from the Guide (it was currently recording) and about 10 minutes later the Bolt decided to reboot all on its own - while 3 shows were recording.


----------



## stini777

It just dawned on me...in Marvel comics and movies, HYDRA is a fictional group of super villains. Their motto is "If a head is cut off, two more shall take its place". With a little editing, it applies quite well to this situation..."If a problem is solved, two more shall take its place".


----------



## Hogues92

My issue with Hydra has to do with the guide. All the channels show up, including the channels that I unchecked in the settings. I also tried to manual delete them in the guide itself but it doesn't do any good. It's really frustrating.


----------



## HoTatII

Hogues92 said:


> My issue with Hydra has to do with the guide. All the channels show up, including the channels that I unchecked in the settings. I also tried to manual delete them in the guide itself but it doesn't do any good. It's really frustrating.


And my problem (Roamio OTA) continues to be not so much with the guide (except for many SD channels incorrectly labeled "HD" ), but a bug that causes the channel banner to randomly change to display either "title not available" and thus no program info. Or shows the wrong station and therefore the wrong program info., even if that station is unchecked in the channel settings.

I have to repeatedly use the guide option "A" workaround trick to temporarily fix both problems. Though the "title not available" issue can usually be fixed by just re-selecting that station you are viewing from the guide.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADG

Today I went to MY Shows and wanted to continue watching a show (how do you do that, anyway? Half the time it starts from the beginning) and all I got was a spinning blue circle. No matter what I tried to do, I could not get the show (or any show) to play). Went back to live tv then pulled up the Tivo menu to find that the menu had reset to default (I had added 3 items to the menu, but they were no longer there.). Rebooted the system and everything returned to normal (though the show started at the beginning again).


----------



## harjon

I have an interesting resolution bug on my bolt. I have a 4k TV and since i bought the box for some reason it identifies it as 1080p so i manually change it to 4k. Anyhow, whenever you do this the video goes black, comes back at that resolution and asks you to thumbs up to confirm. Under Hydra, I'll do that and it'll work.. until either a standby or reboot from an update.. then it'll say 4k in the settings but will actually be 1080p, changing the resolution boxes back and forth asks you to confirm but the video never actually changed resolution. Only a reboot fixes this. The lack of upscaling is very noticable on my TV


----------



## jfalkingham

This is a sincere thank you to those who decided to take the plunge. You saved me countless headaches from the family having these issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana Collins

HoTatII said:


> And my problem (Roamio OTA) continues to be not so much with the guide (except for many SD channels incorrectly labeled "HD" ), but a bug that causes the channel banner to randomly change to display either "title not available" and thus no program info. Or shows the wrong station and therefore the wrong program info., even if that station is unchecked in the channel settings.
> 
> I have to repeatedly use the guide option "A" workaround trick to temporarily fix both problems. Though the "title not available" issue can usually be fixed by just re-selecting that station you are viewing from the guide.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


This is fixed in RC9.


----------



## Diana Collins

ADG said:


> Today I went to MY Shows and wanted to continue watching a show (how do you do that, anyway? Half the time it starts from the beginning) and all I got was a spinning blue circle. No matter what I tried to do, I could not get the show (or any show) to play). Went back to live tv then pulled up the Tivo menu to find that the menu had reset to default (I had added 3 items to the menu, but they were no longer there.). Rebooted the system and everything returned to normal (though the show started at the beginning again).


There is a user preference option to add a "Paused" category to the My Shows menu bar. That will get you to any partially played recording and allow you to resume it.


----------



## ADG

Diana Collins said:


> There is a user preference option to add a "Paused" category to the My Shows menu bar. That will get you to any partially played recording and allow you to resume it.


Hi. Yes, I already had that option enabled and it doesn't seem to do anything.


----------



## HoTatII

Diana Collins said:


> This is fixed in RC9.


Great news!

Know of any time frame on getting RC9?

Still sitting on RC7 here ...

(I also noticed this annoying bug seems to appear every time I go into and then exit one of the system settings menus. Like right after I went in to check the current software version the box is on).

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana Collins

If all stays quiet this weekend, Ted indicated it would go out this week.


----------



## MighTiVo

Deleted wishlist still recording after 3 days and saving in folder with the deleted wishlist name - any ideas on how to stop it?

The wishlist is not in OnePass manager and is not in My Wishlists, I had deleted it from My Wishlists, not OnePass manager.

*Update*: After working with TiVo customer support - their only solution is to Clear and Delete everything.

I'll stick with clear and delete recordings in my zombie wishlist and hope the issue eventually goes away as part of other patches/upgrades/etc.


----------



## Diana Collins

Jmartz said:


> I have two Roamio Pros that freeze up and reboot at random. Had these things for years and never ever had a freeze up / un planned reboot. Just happened to me when I tried to load Amazon.


Which build are you on? I'm one of the early testers of RC9, but I didn't see this on any of the earlier builds. We use Amazon, Netflix and Hulu quite a bit and all 3 have been working fine under Hydra on both our Roamio Pros and Minis.


----------



## TeamPace

tivobw said:


> My complaint: No way to adjust font size. Since the upgrade to the ``new experience'' my wife hates using Tivo. She can't see the guide as well and the font size is way too small. Is there a way to roll back to the old experience? I don't even care about voice search at this point, which was the only reason we "downgraded" (that is what my wife calls it...).


You can increase the font size! Just buy a new 80 inch 4K TV! jk


----------



## ADG

TeamPace said:


> You can increase the font size! Just buy a new 80 inch 4K TV! jk


One can only hope that when you complain about something or request assistance that you receive similar responses.


----------



## ohboy710

I do not like how when I open my show/all shows (which is the only list I ever use) is no longer says "resume playing" and instead just says "play". It was helpful before to know ahead of time if I was going to start the show at the beginning or not. (unless I am missing something with the new update). 

I also have noticed several times when I am watching a show live, but behind by a few mins.. when I finish my show it would normally ask to delete, but now it asks to stop recording... even though it's already stopped recording. This only happens when you start watching a show while it's still recording. For example: A show records from 8-9, I start watching at 8:30, so I don't end up finishing watching until about 9:15, at that point I don't have a delete option, only a stop recording option, but the show is NOT recording anymore - and hasn't been for the past 15 minutes.


----------



## Diana Collins

There is an option to add a "Paused" category to the My Shows nav bar. That should display any show that was left in progress.

I haven't noticed the "stop recording" bug.


----------



## MighTiVo

What is more annoying is what I consider the "Delete this recording" bug. 

Instead of dropping you back in the folder you were in like HDUI does, it drops you back in My Shows.
I have stopped using Delete this recording and select the default "Keep this recording" then press "Clear" 
Same number of presses Select-Clear vs Up-Select but I end up in the folder instead of back at My Shows home.
This is most useful when watching a remote device, as Keep lands you on the remote folder, Delete takes you back to the base TiVo My Shows so navigating back to where you were is a real pain.


----------



## Dwayne Smikle

TiVo_Ted said:


> Heading into the office shortly. We are working on a priority list of bugs to resolve. This particular V66 error appears to be related to network discovery. The MINI is losing connection to the host dvr.
> 
> p.s. - there have been a ton of posts since yesterday. I won't be able to respond to all of them individually. I'll try to compile a list to batch up some responses. I'm sorry that some of you are feeling like beta testers. I'm going to look into an easy way to help you downgrade if that's what you want.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am having the same problem with my minis - I was told there is a network discovery issue then I was told something else - WE CANT EVEN ROLL BACK THE SOFTWARE SO IM NOT SURE what to do at this point. I cannot watch the mini's consistently without losing connection - WHEN WILL THIS BE FIXED - THIS ERROR V66 IS ANNOYING. ITS BEEN WEEKS NOW SINCE THE SOFTWARE UPATE WHAT IS THE STATUS OF THIS????!!!


----------



## JoeKustra

Dwayne Smikle said:


> I am having the same problem with my minis - I was told there is a network discovery issue then I was told something else - WE CANT EVEN ROLL BACK THE SOFTWARE SO IM NOT SURE what to do at this point. I cannot watch the mini's consistently without losing connection - WHEN WILL THIS BE FIXED - THIS ERROR V66 IS ANNOYING. ITS BEEN WEEKS NOW SINCE THE SOFTWARE UPATE WHAT IS THE STATUS OF THIS????!!!


I replied on your other thread.
V66 error - promoted to its own thread


----------



## idksmy

Dwayne Smikle said:


> I am having the same problem with my minis - I was told there is a network discovery issue then I was told something else - WE CANT EVEN ROLL BACK THE SOFTWARE SO IM NOT SURE what to do at this point. I cannot watch the mini's consistently without losing connection - WHEN WILL THIS BE FIXED - THIS ERROR V66 IS ANNOYING. ITS BEEN WEEKS NOW SINCE THE SOFTWARE UPATE WHAT IS THE STATUS OF THIS????!!!


The answer to your screaming is to send Tivo_Ted a message with your TSNs.

No need to start another thread.


----------



## JolDC

ohboy710 said:


> I do not like how when I open my show/all shows (which is the only list I ever use) is no longer says "resume playing" and instead just says "play". It was helpful before to know ahead of time if I was going to start the show at the beginning or not. (unless I am missing something with the new update).
> 
> ...


There is a green line with a lighter green section showing where in the show you are. In the watch list view, it is to the right of the episode title. In the tile view, it is below the image and above the text. In the episode info screen, it is across the bottom of the Play option (plus there will be a "Start Over" option to the right).


----------



## stini777

No one else is experiencing the P103 Parental Controls error? It simply will not allow me to play any recorded shows when enabled. Bolt 1TB, 4 Minis.


----------



## TeamPace

ADG said:


> One can only hope that when you complain about something or request assistance that you receive similar responses.


Just might happen but please know I was only joking! No offense intended. I also hope they add the option regarding font size.


----------



## aaronwt

ohboy710 said:


> I do not like how when I open my show/all shows (which is the only list I ever use) is no longer says "resume playing" and instead just says "play". It was helpful before to know ahead of time if I was going to start the show at the beginning or not. (unless I am missing something with the new update).
> 
> ...........


When I look at my recordings, there is marker that shows where I am in viewing it. A horizontal line representing the entire recording and a brighter bar on that line showing where I am in watching it.


----------



## ohboy710

Diana Collins said:


> There is an option to add a "Paused" category to the My Shows nav bar. That should display any show that was left in progress.
> 
> I haven't noticed the "stop recording" bug.


Yes, but yet another step to get to it. I personally don't need all these sections and choices, I just use all shows to show everything that is recorded.. which I bet is what most people do.


----------



## ohboy710

I tried the voice command last night "go to ABC" and the response was that I don't get that channel... so I tried again, same error. So I typed in the channel and it went right to ABC.


----------



## idksmy

ohboy710 said:


> I tried the voice command last night "go to ABC" and the response was that I don't get that channel... so I tried again, same error. So I typed in the channel and it went right to ABC.


All you have to say is 'ABC', not 'go to ABC'.


----------



## jrtroo

Was it looking for "2ABC"?


----------



## HoTatII

Diana Collins said:


> If all stays quiet this weekend, Ted indicated it would go out this week.


Well ... RC8 d/l'ed today anyhow ...

Problem's still here with the CB displaying wrong info. Either random shifts to "title not available" or a wrong station unchecked in the channel list.

Trying to be patient and wait for RC9, but the problem seems to be getting worse as it's resurfacing more frequently now. Have to do the guide option "A" trick almost 10 times a day at present ...

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## idksmy

HoTatII said:


> Trying to be patient and wait for RC9, but the problem seems to be getting worse as it's resurfacing more frequently now. Have to do the guide option "A" trick almost 10 times a day at present ...


Perhaps you should revert to HDUI. Sounds like Hydra is not for you. Plus, I was not aware RC9 fixed the problem you are complaining about.


----------



## HoTatII

idksmy said:


> Perhaps you should revert to HDUI. Sounds like Hydra is not for you. Plus, I was not aware RC9 fixed the problem you are complaining about.


Yeah ...

Trying to hang in there with this bug since not all my local channels (Roamio OTA) have this problem with the CB randomly going wonky and suddenly displaying the wrong station info., or none at all. But just enough of them to make it irritating. Especially with the increasing frequency.

Diana said RC9 fixed it, and quoting TIVO_Ted said if all remained quiet RC9 would be heading out sometime this week.

But I see only RC8 showed up ....

Don't know what this one fixed, but not this one ...

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohboy710

idksmy said:


> All you have to say is 'ABC', not 'go to ABC'.


I've been saying "go to abc" since day 1 and it's always worked. Thanks for the shortcut info though.


----------



## ohboy710

jrtroo said:


> Was it looking for "2ABC"?


No the screen showed exactly what I said "go to abc".


----------



## ohboy710

JolDC said:


> There is a green line with a lighter green section showing where in the show you are. In the watch list view, it is to the right of the episode title. In the tile view, it is below the image and above the text. In the episode info screen, it is across the bottom of the Play option (plus there will be a "Start Over" option to the right).


Thanks for the info I did not see that. Very difficult to see with a white background when that episode is highlighted.


----------



## ohboy710

JolDC said:


> There is a green line with a lighter green section showing where in the show you are. In the watch list view, it is to the right of the episode title. In the tile view, it is below the image and above the text. In the episode info screen, it is across the bottom of the Play option (plus there will be a "Start Over" option to the right).


I see that green bar now thanks. Very difficult to see with a white background when the episode is highlighted.


----------



## Diana Collins

HoTatII said:


> Yeah ...
> 
> Trying to hang in there with this bug since not all my local channels (Roamio OTA) have this problem with the CB randomly going wonky and suddenly displaying the wrong station info., or none at all. But just enough of them to make it irritating. Especially with the increasing frequency.
> 
> Diana said RC9 fixed it, and quoting TIVO_Ted said if all remained quiet RC9 would be heading out sometime this week.
> 
> But I see only RC8 showed up ....
> 
> Don't know what this one fixed, but not this one ...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Yes, they pushed RC8 to all Hydra users this week, and Ted mentioned that there would be another next week...not sure if that will be RC9 or a later build. RC8 apparently fixed the V66 error but not some other bugs that were fixed in RC9, including the blank guide issue.

My assumption is that they didn't want to push the bigger RC9 after limited testing, with a holiday weekend coming up. But the V66 error was so widespread they pushed the smaller, more widely tested, RC8. Probably what I would do too.


----------



## samccfl99

ohboy710 said:


> I do not like how when I open my show/all shows (which is the only list I ever use) is no longer says "resume playing" and instead just says "play". It was helpful before to know ahead of time if I was going to start the show at the beginning or not. (unless I am missing something with the new update).


Truthfully, the more I read, the more I see the X1 rollout all over again. Who tests this crap, I would really like to know? At this rate, it might not be good enough to try until *Xmas 2018*...SAD.

It is also sad that new "convertees" do not seem to like to read about the simplest problems and procedures that have been around for weeks...


----------



## Jed1

Here is an issue I seen twice now since Hydra. Somehow some of my premium channels get unchecked. On the first day of the upgrade 4 of my Showtime channels became unchecked. Now sometime in the past 5 days or so all of my SD HBO and Cinemax channels got unchecked.


















Also I always get "title not available" for HBO HD channel 701. If I change the channel to 701 and then change to another channel it will work for 5 or 10 minutes and then display "title not available again. It has been like this from the beginning.







Select channel 701 and then select another channel and the tile will display the listing for 701.









I think this has something to do with my lineup having duplicate HBO HD channels in my guide. I have HBO HD East on channel 201 and 701. Hydra will only recognize 201 in upcoming episodes or sometimes it won't list 701 at all. All my 1Ps for HBO HD is on channel 701 as that is the channel assignment since 2005. It was only a few years ago my cable company added the HD premium channel to each premium channel pack. The HD channel package was always separate and required an additional fee.
You will see the first two tiles will show channel 201 instead of showing 201 on the first tile and then 701 on the second tile. The list shows both channels. After viewing the list and backing up to the tiles then it displays 201 and 701. But it goes back to showing 201 for all tiles if you leave the search and come back.

























I have a longtime 1P to record Real Time with Bill Maher on channel 701 HBO HD East but channel 701 is never listed in the upcoming episodes list but the 1P never fails. I believe this is a problem with Hydra reconizing duplicate channels. It seems to always default to the lower duplicate channel number. The guide is correct and channel 701 is listed so it is not a guide data issue as this problem did not occur with the old UI.


----------



## Jed1

Another issue I ran into and I believe some others have mentioned is if you are watching a show live while it is recording that channel, when the recording ends there will be "title not available" in the info bar. I was watching Tracy Ullman live on Friday night while my 1P was recording that channel and when the show ended Real Time came back on and the issue popped up. Notice "Recording not Permitted" on the info bar.








When you highlight the Recoding not Permitted you get this message.








A quick check of the guide for channel 701 and it has listings.








Change the channel to something else and then comeback to channel 701 and it is back to normal. Again this is a duplicate HBO HD channel.








I have been plagued with this issue since day one and I believe it has something to do with having duplicate channels and Hydra will only properly display the lower channel of the duplicates. I suspect Comcast customers who have duplicate HD channel in the 800 range and 1000 plus range will only see the 800 range channels show up in the upcoming listings for HD shows. This is not a guide data issue as the listings and channel lineup is correct and this did not happen with the old UI.


----------



## solutionsetc

Have any of you noticed LOTS of shows in Recording Activity marked 'canceled' that were NEVER scheduled to record?


----------



## tim_m

solutionsetc said:


> Have any of you noticed LOTS of shows in Recording Activity marked 'canceled' that were NEVER scheduled to record?


I've had that with a few. Like the winter finale of blacklist which was very odd. It said user canceled which was very odd because there were only 3 recordings scheduled at that time. There shouldn't have even been the popup screen for resolving a conflict in that situation.


----------



## pdc

Charles R said:


> I found if I change my audio setting and then change it back audio will "fix" itself and I don't have to restart.


I have this problem EVERY time that my Roamio wakes from sleep. I have to go into audio settings, change to PCM, go back, navigate up and down until audio starts playing, and then go back to settings to switch back to Dolby. With a Bose Lifestyle 650 and Samsung MU6300 TV, I'm not sure how the HDMI handshake across devices may be messing with the Tivo. It's becoming excruciating. Anyone else?


----------



## idksmy

What happens if you disable sleep?


----------



## solutionsetc

tim_m said:


> I've had that with a few. Like the winter finale of blacklist which was very odd. It said user canceled which was very odd because there were only 3 recordings scheduled at that time. There shouldn't have even been the popup screen for resolving a conflict in that situation.


I guess my phrasing wasn't all that clear. I have quite a few shows listed like Andy Griffith and Sanford and son that I never scheduled to record, but it indicates they were and were cancelled.

Suggestions are off.

???


----------



## Diana Collins

Do you have any wish lists?


----------



## pdc

idksmy said:


> What happens if you disable sleep?


I haven't tried that yet. I always keep energy savings on max to keep the heat in my media cabinet to a minimum. I'll give it a shot and report back.


----------



## solutionsetc

Diana Collins said:


> Do you have any wish lists?


Yes, but only a couple are set to record ("Steve Jobs", "Jennifer Lawrence"), and none of them would be recording the shows I am referring to.

Plus even if they would have for some inexplicable reason, no one has canceled them.


----------



## Diana Collins

Sometimes shows get put on the to-do list and are then cancelled automatically later. I've seen that many times in the past. They get cancelled because when it gets closer to the record date, the DVR processes the current metadata and it turns out to not meet the record criteria. As long it doesn't actually record them, or cancel something it should record, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## idksmy

Interesting that some people are reporting features that have always been there as "Hydra bugs".


----------



## solutionsetc

LOL... my OCD has me wanting to know why. So if your theory is correct, turning recording off for all wishlists should prevent these entries going forward?

BTW... The entries state specifically that someone in my household cancelled them. Is that the same notation you have seen with these?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

solutionsetc said:


> BTW... The entries state specifically that someone in my household cancelled them. Is that the same notation you have seen with these?


I can't address this specific case, but as long as I've known about the Recording History, I've seen weird explanations for why shows weren't recorded.


----------



## PaperFriend

I just rolled back and I am so happy I did. I missed my left directional button!


----------



## HoTatII

Jed1 said:


> Another issue I ran into and I believe some others have mentioned is if you are watching a show live while it is recording that channel, when the recording ends there will be "title not available" in the info bar. I was watching Tracy Ullman live on Friday night while my 1P was recording that channel and when the show ended Real Time came back on and the issue popped up. ... .


Haven't noticed the CB popup "title not available" in the info. bar at the end of watching a live recording in progress on my Roamio OTA.

But it does blow me out of the now recorded program and back to live TV once the recording completes.

Is this normal or ( I hope), a bug?

As it's very annoying when you are watching a recording in progress somewhere on delay and the show is abruptly interrupted when your bumped out of it and back to live TV.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean Johnson

Diana Collins said:


> Do you have any wish lists?


My wishlist would include:
Make the "last" button work
Make it so if there is only one recording in a folder and you hit delete you don't have to click a second time
Make it so when you hit live tv it goes to the last live channel you had not the first channel
Make the screen more readable. The old user interface was easy peasy this one is much harder to read from across the room.
Fix it so when you are in live tv the info button doesn't say no information available when guide proves that it is.
Stop the unit from saying provider does not permit recording when you hit record in live tv when you know recording is allowed.

Is this enough for a start?
Oh, and tell all the Tivo people to stop being condescending to some of the people who are complaining and start being understanding that Tivo really screwed up this change (I won't call it an upgrade because it is not) and that Tivo is committed to addressing and fixing all the issues your paying customers are bringing up.


----------



## stini777

Dean Johnson said:


> My wishlist would include:
> Make the "last" button work
> Make it so if there is only one recording in a folder and you hit delete you don't have to click a second time
> Make it so when you hit live tv it goes to the last live channel you had not the first channel
> Make the screen more readable. The old user interface was easy peasy this one is much harder to read from across the room.
> Fix it so when you are in live tv the info button doesn't say no information available when guide proves that it is.
> Stop the unit from saying provider does not permit recording when you hit record in live tv when you know recording is allowed.
> 
> Is this enough for a start?
> Oh, and tell all the Tivo people to stop being condescending to some of the people who are complaining and start being understanding that Tivo really screwed up this change (I won't call it an upgrade because it is not) and that Tivo is committed to addressing and fixing all the issues your paying customers are bringing up.


And making the Parental Controls work would be a nice touch.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt

I still think the Hydra UI is so much easier to read. I can easily read it from across the room. While that was difficult with the old UI.

Now that I've hidden my two Hydra Bolts away from view, I'm only using a Vox Mini in my UHD setup.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## solutionsetc

TiVo has always had bugs. And even when reporting and demonstrating them to 2nd and 3rd tier support, they are rarely fixed.

I am happy to see the Mini channel guide constraints bug fixed in Hydra (I reported it to a 3rd tier supervisor two years ago).

I fully expected to see issues in Hydra. I opted in early, and any major software release (beta or GM) is going to have issues. Hopefully, since they are no longer nursing an EOL'd code base, development will be more responsible.


----------



## Jed1

HoTatII said:


> Haven't noticed the CB popup "title not available" in the info. bar at the end of watching a live recording in progress on my Roamio OTA.
> 
> But it does blow me out of the now recorded program and back to live TV once the recording completes.
> 
> Is this normal or ( I hope), a bug?
> 
> As it's very annoying when you are watching a recording in progress somewhere on delay and the show is abruptly interrupted when your bumped out of it and back to live TV.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Yea this is a bug. I normally have this happen if I watch live TV in the buffer while that channel is recording. Once the channel finishes recording you get booted to live TV and you end up missing the end of the show. This is in Hydra and the current release for Gen 3. I do believe RC9 fixes this in Hydra but not Gen 3. I think Diana Collins posted some release notes somewhere with the fixes for RC9.


----------



## tim_m

One thing that Hydra has fixed that drove me crazy on the old HDUI was if you pressed the tivo button the audio would drop out for a second on whatever you were watching.


----------



## pdc

pdc said:


> I haven't tried that yet. I always keep energy savings on max to keep the heat in my media cabinet to a minimum. I'll give it a shot and report back.


After turning off Power Savings, the audio issue is gone. Even after powering down TV and home theater system, leaving it overnight, and then powering everything back up, audio is fine. Which is all well and good, but the fact that wake from power causes it to lose audio remains a problem. Anyone else with Dolby Audio selected have this problem and reported it?


----------



## JoeKustra

pdc said:


> After turning off Power Savings, the audio issue is gone. Even after powering down TV and home theater system, leaving it overnight, and then powering everything back up, audio is fine. Which is all well and good, but the fact that wake from power causes it to lose audio remains a problem. Anyone else with Dolby Audio selected have this problem and reported it?


In System Information, has your MBT changed? I find 40C a good value in a 72F room. Only audio problem I have (except the odd random dropout) is when I power up my Premiere it may have no audio until I hit Pause for a second.


----------



## pdc

MBT with Power Savings off is 43C. With Power Savings on, it's 39C. Not sure if it makes a dramatic difference, but I also want to keep hard drive usage and fan noise to a minimum if possible.


----------



## JoeKustra

pdc said:


> MBT with Power Savings off is 43C. With Power Savings on, it's 39C. Not sure if it makes a dramatic difference, but I also want to keep hard drive usage and fan noise to a minimum if possible.


Good numbers. I found plastic feet of 1/2" drops MBT by about 2C.


----------



## jonathan ofri

is tivo serious with this hydra update?!

i understand that's it's in beta but I've never seen a beta release this bad.

here is a list of my current bugs:

1. Netflix performance decrease, freezing, crashing on tivo minis
2. TiVo minis need to constantly be restarted
3. when TiVo minis restart, they all begin at channel 501 (Verizon FiOS channel)
4. last button no longer mapped/works
5. no title available
6. ungrouping recordings of a program would be nice. i hate to see miles of recordings in the list view
7. also error message when starting up Netflix... please see images attached

I'm sure there are more but i don't use all Rico features. also some pros are:

1. one pass for new York Knicks specifically, records just that and not all nba games
2. same goes for NFL
3. ui design is nice, legible and images are a nice touch
4. favorites is nice but wish we could have double digits or at least up until 9

just a note to any tivo guy/gal that might be reading this:

I'm running my tivo system via a tivo Roamio pro with 5 minis (yes, i invested alot). i also have a linksys mesh network with a node in every single floor of my home. i also have 100 up 100 down FiOS internet.

I'm thinking of reverting back but i like some of the new features on hydra. can someone please tell me if they are actually working on a fix, if there's a timetable of an update to resolve these issues being pushed to us or if i can force an update already available?!


----------



## HoTatII

jonathan ofri said:


> is tivo serious with this hydra update?!
> 
> i understand that's it's in beta but I've never seen a beta release this bad.
> 
> here is a list of my current bugs:
> 
> 1. Netflix performance decrease, freezing, crashing on tivo minis
> 2. TiVo minis need to constantly be restarted
> 3. when TiVo minis restart, they all begin at channel 501 (Verizon FiOS channel)
> 4. last button no longer mapped/works
> 5. no title available
> 6. ungrouping recordings of a program would be nice. i hate to see miles of recordings in the list view
> 7. also error message when starting up Netflix... please see images attached
> 
> I'm sure there are more but i don't use all Rico features. also some pros are:
> 
> 1. one pass for new York Knicks specifically, records just that and not all nba games
> 2. same goes for NFL
> 3. ui design is nice, legible and images are a nice touch
> 4. favorites is nice but wish we could have double digits or at least up until 9
> 
> just a note to any tivo guy/gal that might be reading this:
> 
> I'm running my tivo system via a tivo Roamio pro with 5 minis (yes, i invested alot). i also have a linksys mesh network with a node in every single floor of my home. i also have 100 up 100 down FiOS internet.
> 
> I'm thinking of reverting back but i like some of the new features on hydra. can someone please tell me if they are actually working on a fix, if there's a timetable of an update to resolve these issues being pushed to us or if i can force an update already available?!


The next major release that promises to fix a number of significant bug fixes is "Release Candidate 9" (RC9). Which I've been told is scheduled to begin rolling out as early as sometime this week.

Don't know if it will fix all your issues you list here, but it does promise to fix my guide and channel banner issues with Hydra.

[Roamio OTA and one TIVO Mini connected over my DIRECTV MoCA network; Spectrum 120/12 internet].

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## southerndoc

I didn't realize Hydra is still a beta product. RC9 fixed a lot of issues (including a buffering issue where I would get a frame or two without sound for the first 10 seconds of initial tuning to a live channel on a Mini).

There are still a lot of issues, but I'm sure they will address them soon.


----------



## idksmy

Hydra is not a beta product.


----------



## HoTatII

idksmy said:


> Hydra is not a beta product.


True ...

But unfortunately for many Hydra feels just about as close to a beta as you can get and still legitimately call it a national release ...

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt

pdc said:


> After turning off Power Savings, the audio issue is gone. Even after powering down TV and home theater system, leaving it overnight, and then powering everything back up, audio is fine. Which is all well and good, but the fact that wake from power causes it to lose audio remains a problem. Anyone else with Dolby Audio selected have this problem and reported it?


I have not run to this from my Bolts or Roamio. Even with the old UI there weren't audio drop outs in my UHD and 2k setups. I only use the Dolby selection with my TiVos. Ever since I started using them sixteen years ago.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## idksmy

HoTatII said:


> True ...
> 
> But unfortunately for many Hydra feels just about as close to a beta as you can get and still legitimately call it a national release ...


No offense, but no one on this forum, except maybe Tivo_Ted, knows how many devices are running Hydra and how many people have reported problems. Therefore, there is no way to determine if the phrase 'for many' is accurate. Since forums tend to attract people who are having problems and are looking for solutions, posts here are not likely to be representative of the entire Hydra user base.


----------



## HoTatII

idksmy said:


> No offense, but no one on this forum, except maybe Tivo_Ted, knows how many devices are running Hydra and how many people have reported problems. Therefore, there is no way to determine if the phrase 'for many' is accurate. Since forums tend to attract people who are having problems and are looking for solutions, posts here are not likely to be representative of the entire Hydra user base.


OK ...

So how about " ...for many *here*" it feels that way? ... 

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## MighTiVo

HoTatII said:


> OK ...
> 
> So how about " ...for many *here*" it feels that way? ...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


It sure seems to me like "many" have issues that make it feel like a beta, even if officially it is not. Of course this depends on what constitutes "many" as well....


----------



## atmuscarella

idksmy said:


> No offense, but no one on this forum, except maybe Tivo_Ted, knows how many devices are running Hydra and how many people have reported problems. Therefore, there is no way to determine if the phrase 'for many' is accurate. Since forums tend to attract people who are having problems and are looking for solutions, posts here are not likely to be representative of the entire Hydra user base.


The last I looked Hydra has not been released via any means other than through the instructions on these forums or via new equipment.

So the entire user base consists of people on these forums who followed the instructions to switch to Hydra and those who bought new Roamio/Bolt DVRs or gen 3 Minis, since Hydra was released. While we certainly don't know how many people are using Hydra most of them know about these forums and many are posting their thoughts. To that end I actually think these forums are a pretty good indicator of what people thing about Hydra at this time.


----------



## idksmy

The people who post on TCF, like most discussion forums, represent one user population that is skewed towards people who either are having Tivo problems (Hydra related or not) or do not like Hydra, e.g., people who joined TCF a while ago and some of their first posts are requests for help or complaints about Hydra or people who joined TCF to complain. In my opinion, treating TCF as a representative population of users is as misguided as treating Twitter posts the same way.


----------



## atmuscarella

idksmy said:


> The people who post on TCF, like most discussion forums, represent one user population that is skewed towards people who either are having Tivo problems (Hydra related or not) or do not like Hydra, e.g., people who joined TCF a while ago and some of their first posts are requests for help or complaints about Hydra or people who joined TCF to complain. In my opinion, treating TCF as a representative population of users is as misguided as treating Twitter posts the same way.


While I generally agree that people posting on this or any other forum lean towards people having problems.

I disagree with Hydra, this forum is how it was released so they were already here and engaged. Hydra is a new "toy" and threads were setup just to talk about it. I find it unlikely that most people don't have an opinion on it and lots of people like to share opinions positive or negative.


----------



## Diana Collins

While I have been one of the most vocal defenders of Hydra, I have chosen to not respond FAR more often than I have chosen to do so. I continue to maintain that if you subtract out the look and feel complaints, you are left with a couple of serious Mini related bugs (V66s, V87s, remote pairing failure, etc.) and a bunch relatively minor issues. That makes it no worse than other major DVR software update I've seen (and I went through a bunch of them on Dish Network and DirecTV).

After the 10th complaint about removing the Live Guide, what is left to say? So just considering the numbers of negative vs. positive comments on TCF is not an accurate view either. You would need to compile a list of specific issues, separate them into bugs vs. design complaints (font size, graphic size, colors, etc.) and then see how many of the former are common and/or reproducible and how many of the latter are just resistance to learning a new UI.


----------



## BobCamp1

atmuscarella said:


> The last I looked Hydra has not been released via any means other than through the instructions on these forums or via new equipment.
> 
> So the entire user base consists of people on these forums who followed the instructions to switch to Hydra and those who bought new Roamio/Bolt DVRs or gen 3 Minis, since Hydra was released. While we certainly don't know how many people are using Hydra most of them know about these forums and many are posting their thoughts. To that end I actually think these forums are a pretty good indicator of what people thing about Hydra at this time.


In the first paragraph, you said it was not released except for new equipment. That's a gigantic exception. (After all, skydiving isn't dangerous except for the final 10 feet.) Then you said it _was_ released in your second paragraph.

Tivo's actions initially confused me too, but they had a public beta release and a stable version release at the same time. Tivo just ran out of time to do it properly. They're hoping that most people don't open the new boxes until December 25, which will give the software team a little more time to fix some of the more egregious bugs discovered by their guinea pigs -- I mean, paying customers.

And since the first thing a new Tivo does is update its software, I'm guessing many of these new boxes won't ever run this current version of software. Tivo probably released it with the only verified functions being guided setup and the automatic software update. I call this a "foobar release" and it's not unique to Tivo.


----------



## atmuscarella

BobCamp1 said:


> In the first paragraph, you said it was not released except for new equipment. That's a gigantic exception. (After all, skydiving isn't dangerous except for the final 10 feet.) Then you said it _was_ released in your second paragraph.
> 
> Tivo's actions initially confused me too, but they had a public beta release and a stable version release at the same time. Tivo just ran out of time to do it properly. They're hoping that most people don't open the new boxes until December 25, which will give the software team a little more time to fix some of the more egregious bugs discovered by their guinea pigs -- I mean, paying customers.
> 
> And since the first thing a new Tivo does is update its software, I'm guessing many of these new boxes won't ever run this current version of software. Tivo probably released it with the only verified functions being guided setup and the automatic software update. I call this a "foobar release" and it's not unique to Tivo.


Perhaps the wording in my first paragraph could have been better. Instead of "...Hydra has not been released via any means other than..." I could have said "...Hydra has only been released by..., but I did say it was release via the instructions post here and new hardware.

In any event even new equipment someone setups today will be on newer version of the software as TiVo has moved to RC8 already and will likely move to another release sometime this week. So I agree by the time many people end up using Hydra the kind people who started with the first release on these forums will have help fix many issues.

I am not moving my Bolt or base Roamio, but did order one of the $199 Roamio OTA units today so I will try out Hydra on it for awhile, it is going to be gift for my mother so I want to debug it and decide which UI I think will work best for her (she has never used a DVR).


----------



## jonathan ofri

HoTatII said:


> The next major release that promises to fix a number of significant bug fixes is "Release Candidate 9" (RC9). Which I've been told is scheduled to begin rolling out as early as sometime this week.
> 
> Don't know if it will fix all your issues you list here, but it does promise to fix my guide and channel banner issues with Hydra.
> 
> [Roamio OTA and one TIVO Mini connected over my DIRECTV MoCA network; Spectrum 120/12 internet].
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


thanks for your response. im sure it wont fix all issues and im sure they want it working by the time people open their presents. ill be on the lookout for it.


----------



## jonathan ofri

just to chime in to the convo a little. yes i just posted for the 1st time last night complaining. i never posted before this time because i never needed to, i never had an issue with tivo. now with this update, im having functionality problems with my tv. this is not a design complaint, i can care less about the colors and font of the gui. i just need my tv working without me troubleshooting, going downstairs to the media closet to unplug devices or getting a text from the wife while im at work about the tv not working. 

The previous version of tivo was not by any means perfect but there were no issues either. im just hoping rc9 fixes some of the functionality where i wont have to visit this site.


----------



## aaronwt

jonathan ofri said:


> just to chime in to the convo a little. yes i just posted for the 1st time last night complaining. i never posted before this time because i never needed to, i never had an issue with tivo. now with this update, im having functionality problems with my tv. this is not a design complaint, i can care less about the colors and font of the gui. i just need my tv working without me troubleshooting, going downstairs to the media closet to unplug devices or getting a text from the wife while im at work about the tv not working.
> 
> The previous version of tivo was not by any means perfect but there were no issues either. im just hoping rc9 fixes some of the functionality where i wont have to visit this site.


What kind of issues? I know since Hydra my TiVos don't do native resolution properly. So for now I've set them for either 2160P60 output or 1080P60 output until they resolve the native resolution issues.


----------



## stini777

Anyone else having issues with streaming 4k content through the Amazon Video app? 1080p is no problem, but when I attempt to stream 4k content through my Bolt, I get the error below. During troubleshooting, I also noticed that when I play the show from the "My Shows" menu, it defaults to the 1080p stream. The only way to get to the 4k stream is to go directly to the app itself. Same show streams fine through the Amazon app on my TV so I've ruled out my network.


----------



## runbadgerrun

stini777 said:


> Anyone else having issues with streaming 4k content through the Amazon Video app? 1080p is no problem, but when I attempt to stream 4k content through my Bolt, I get the error below. During troubleshooting, I also noticed that when I play the show from the "My Shows" menu, it defaults to the 1080p stream. The only way to get to the 4k stream is to go directly to the app itself. Same show streams fine through the Amazon app on my TV so I've ruled out my network.
> 
> View attachment 31772


I get the same error. Unfortunately changing the resolution on the Tivo to 1080 does not force the Amazon app to 1080 either. So we have been unable to watch any of the UHD content like Lore.


----------



## jonathan ofri

aaronwt said:


> What kind of issues? I know since Hydra my TiVos don't do native resolution properly. So for now I've set them for either 2160P60 output or 1080P60 output until they resolve the native resolution issues.


ive noticed that issue but as you said i just chose the resolution i want as an output. unfortunately for me, i have the roamio pro so no 4k content is available for me anyway. still waiting on tivo to create a tivo box with more than just 6 tuners, 4k is not my priority. most broadcasters i watch dont even send out above 1080i.


----------



## Gordon Gekko

jonathan ofri said:


> is tivo serious with this hydra update?!
> 
> i understand that's it's in beta but I've never seen a beta release this bad.
> 
> here is a list of my current bugs:
> 
> 1. Netflix performance decrease, freezing, crashing on tivo minis
> 2. TiVo minis need to constantly be restarted
> 3. when TiVo minis restart, they all begin at channel 501 (Verizon FiOS channel)
> 4. last button no longer mapped/works
> 5. no title available
> 6. ungrouping recordings of a program would be nice. i hate to see miles of recordings in the list view
> 7. also error message when starting up Netflix... please see images attached
> 
> I'm sure there are more but i don't use all Rico features. also some pros are:
> 
> 1. one pass for new York Knicks specifically, records just that and not all nba games
> 2. same goes for NFL
> 3. ui design is nice, legible and images are a nice touch
> 4. favorites is nice but wish we could have double digits or at least up until 9
> 
> just a note to any tivo guy/gal that might be reading this:
> 
> I'm running my tivo system via a tivo Roamio pro with 5 minis (yes, i invested alot). i also have a linksys mesh network with a node in every single floor of my home. i also have 100 up 100 down FiOS internet.
> 
> I'm thinking of reverting back but i like some of the new features on hydra. can someone please tell me if they are actually working on a fix, if there's a timetable of an update to resolve these issues being pushed to us or if i can force an update already available?!


It looks like Tivo has removed the dark fade on the progress bar that obscured the lower portion of the screen according to your pictures, is the HYDRA progress bar as it appears in your pictures?


----------



## Chuck_IV

Not sure if this has been mentioned but I sometimes see duplicate episode listings of things that I had recorded, prior to upgrading . It doesn't seem to occur(at least not yet) with recordings I do after the upgrade. 

I can choose either one and play it and when I delete one, they both disappear.

Also, they need to work on the guide paging transition. It used to be a scroll up/down effect. Now it just blanks the screen for a second and displays the next page. It doesn't look very good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra

Chuck_IV said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned but I sometimes see duplicate episode listings of things that I had recorded, prior to upgrading . It doesn't seem to occur(at least not yet) with recordings I do after the upgrade.
> I can choose either one and play it and when I delete one, they both disappear.
> Also, they need to work on the guide paging transition. It used to be a scroll up/down effect. Now it just blanks the screen for a second and displays the next page. It doesn't look very good.


I'm pretty sure the upgrade (and I know the downgrade) wipes the memory of what you have watched. So the To Do List will be confused. It should fix itself after a month.


----------



## zexel

stini777 said:


> Anyone else having issues with streaming 4k content through the Amazon Video app? 1080p is no problem, but when I attempt to stream 4k content through my Bolt, I get the error below. During troubleshooting, I also noticed that when I play the show from the "My Shows" menu, it defaults to the 1080p stream. The only way to get to the 4k stream is to go directly to the app itself. Same show streams fine through the Amazon app on my TV so I've ruled out my network.
> 
> View attachment 31772


This is not a just Hydra issue it was present in the previous UI on my Bolt.


----------



## Chuck_IV

JoeKustra said:


> I'm pretty sure the upgrade (and I know the downgrade) wipes the memory of what you have watched. So the To Do List will be confused. It should fix itself after a month.


It's not the todo list though. It's the old recorded episodes in My Shows. When I look at a folder of a show where there were a lot of episodes recorded prior to the upgrade, those old episodes show twice in the list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana Collins

I saw that on RC7 (and maybe RC8, not sure). I haven't seen it on RC9 and RC11 is rolling out today.


----------



## Chuck_IV

Diana Collins said:


> I saw that on RC7 (and maybe RC8, not sure). I haven't seen it on RC9 and RC11 is rolling out today.


Hmm, My boxes were just updated to Hydra, from the old UI, over the weekend, so I would think they would have gotten at least RC9(I'm not home to check right now). I guess we'll see what RC11 brings.


----------



## southerndoc

I'm hoping RC11 solves the bug where if you change a recording list to date, at some point it will change back to sorting by season. I like to have newest recordings at the top with the date listed next to it. Consistently it defaults back to listing by season with the newest episode at the bottom of the list.


----------



## jonathan ofri

how can we tell if an update has been pushed out? is there anywhere in the system we can check?


----------



## lessd

jonathan ofri said:


> how can we tell if an update has been pushed out? is there anywhere in the system we can check?


Under system information (SI), that is under the help menu, you do have to know what you had before. Under the old system the screen clock would go away with any update, now the screen clock goes away with each change of what recording your watching (if you turn the screen clock on when watching a recording; code SPS9S)


----------



## jonathan ofri

lessd said:


> Under system information (SI), that is under the help menu, you do have to know what you had before. Under the old system the screen clock would go away with any update, now the screen clock goes away with each change of what recording your watching (if you turn the screen clock on when watching a recording; code SPS9S)


its showing rc8 in info. is there a code to push the update?


----------



## idksmy

jonathan ofri said:


> its showing rc8 in info. is there a code to push the update?


No, there is no code to push the update.


----------



## marhil

jonathan ofri said:


> its showing rc8 in info. is there a code to push the update?


To force an update, I usually just pull the power plug on the Tivo and then wait about 20 seconds and power up the Tivo.


----------



## aaronwt

My Vox Mini updated to RC9 last night.


----------



## JoeKustra

marhil said:


> To force an update, I usually just pull the power plug on the Tivo and then wait about 20 seconds and power up the Tivo.


A restart or power cycle is always followed by a service connection within 30 minutes. That should download an update if one is ready.


----------



## Chuck_IV

geekmedic said:


> I'm hoping RC11 solves the bug where if you change a recording list to date, at some point it will change back to sorting by season. I like to have newest recordings at the top with the date listed next to it. Consistently it defaults back to listing by season with the newest episode at the bottom of the list.


What I would really like to see is the sort option to reverse season. So the most recent season it at the top with the most recent episode at the top of that season. I somehow got that view at one point when I selected something accidentally off the main menu but when I go to My Shows and select a a show, the seasons are always sorted with the first episode being at the top. I can't seem to reverse that.

I like the season separationg but don't like the episode order within a season.

As for my double episode listing, I got the RC9 update on all my boxes and minis by forcing a connection and doing a restart. That seems to have cleared it up. I believe I was on RC8 prior.


----------



## Jed1

I got RC9 today on both Roamios. I had severe lagging issues last night and even had blue spinning circles when using the grid guide. The multiple resolutions don't work yet so had to go into VUDU and run a trailer to get that to work.


----------



## mdavej

Chuck_IV said:


> What I would really like to see is the sort option to reverse season. So the most recent season it at the top with the most recent episode at the top of that season.


A or C (I forget which one) does that. It's the order I use, so I know it's possible.


----------



## Chuck_IV

mdavej said:


> A or C (I forget which one) does that. It's the order I use, so I know it's possible.


Hmm, I'll have to play with the letters tonight. I don't remember seeing anything but "B" listed at the bottom of the screen, so I thought that was the only option.

Thanks


----------



## lpwcomp

I dunno about Hydra, but the sort options under the "Gen3" UI are controlled by the "B" button and they are "date","season", and "newest". Assuming it's still available on a Hydrated TiVo, the latter should get you what you want.

Edit: That's within a folder. Sort options for "My Shows" are "date" and "name".


----------



## Jed1

Chuck_IV said:


> Hmm, I'll have to play with the letters tonight. I don't remember seeing anything but "B" listed at the bottom of the screen, so I thought that was the only option.
> 
> Thanks


Depending where you are at the "a" button does two different things. In TiVo Central it will allow you to add additional short cuts to the menu system. In my shows it allows some display options in the "my shows" menu. One is you can changes from tiles to lists. Also while in My shows the "b" button will sort the my shows list by name or by date. The "c" button just moves you along the action bar in My shows to the right for each button press. You can also accomplish this by using the right arrow button. To me the "c" button is worthless and should be programmed to do something else.


----------



## BBHughes

@TiVo_Ted I continue to see video resolution output problems as of RC9 with my Roamio and 2nd Gen Minis. After receiving the RC8 and RC9 updates when they boot back up they are stuck in 720 mode. If you uncheck the boxes for supported resolutions and check them back enough times some sequence seems to enable it to switch between 720P and 1080i correctly again when switching between those types of channels but it takes a lot of tries. If you select the 1080P 24/25 Pass through mode on either that still totally messes up 1080i channels. Instead of keeping them 1080i at 60fps it changes it to 1080p at 30fps and it looks very bad. Everything in the gui at that point only render at 480p according to the system info screen. This is my number one gripe with hydra at this point and I'm surprised I don't see more complaints about this. Getting native video resolutions as well as supporting the 1080p pass through modes like in the previous interface is very important to me.


----------



## Jed1

BBHughes said:


> @TiVo_Ted I continue to see video resolution output problems as of RC9 with my Roamio and 2nd Gen Minis. After receiving the RC8 and RC9 updates when they boot back up they are stuck in 720 mode. If you uncheck the boxes for supported resolutions and check them back enough times some sequence seems to enable it to switch between 720P and 1080i correctly again when switching between those types of channels but it takes a lot of tries. If you select the 1080P 24/25 Pass through mode on either that still totally messes up 1080i channels. Instead of keeping them 1080i at 60fps it changes it to 1080p at 30fps and it looks very bad. Everything in the gui at that point only render at 480p according to the system info screen. This is my number one gripe with hydra at this point and I'm surprised I don't see more complaints about this. Getting native video resolutions as well as supporting the 1080p pass through modes like in the previous interface is very important to me.


I have been working with Ted on this issue. You need to send him a PM about this and state on how your TiVo is hooked to your TV and what the model and make of the equipment you are using. Also if you are using a Bolt or Roamio.
TiVo_Ted
Select the info tab and then click on start a conversation. Posting here will not result in him seeing this.


----------



## BBHughes

Sure I will do that, I was hoping doing the @thing with his name would notify him somehow of the post, I'll be glad to help troubleshoot however I can. It's really the only annoying thing about hydra to me at this point now that the v66 errors are fixed.


----------



## Jed1

BBHughes said:


> Sure I will do that, I was hoping doing the @thing with his name would notify him somehow of the post, I'll be glad to help troubleshoot however I can. It's really the only annoying thing about hydra to me at this point now that the v66 errors are fixed.


It only provides a link to his profile page. It is best to contact him directly as you will have a better chance of him seeing the issue. A lot of posts on Hydra are non Hydra related so he may never see the important ones. I am not certain he is even subscribed to this thread and if he is/was he could've unsubscribed from it as some of these threads get a lot of posts and I don't think he has the time to read everything.


----------



## slowbiscuit

idksmy said:


> Hydra is not a beta product.


Quality and feature-wise, you betcha. Even if they don't call it that.


----------



## Noelmel

In "My Shows" options (hit A) does anyone else have the ability to check and uncheck "paused" greyed out. I actually would like to turn that view off but if I try I get the "BONG" sound. "TV Series and Movies" are also permanently checked too. 

Just trying to figure out if this is a bug or those are just required options


----------



## Chuck_IV

mdavej said:


> A or C (I forget which one) does that. It's the order I use, so I know it's possible.


So neither worked. When in the show's episode listing, B will sort by either Date or Season and that's it. When sorting by Season, it lists the earliest season first then episode 1 first. Hitting A does nothing and C changes from Recordings to Watchlist, however I see no real change.


----------



## foghorn2

stini777 said:


> No one else is experiencing the P103 Parental Controls error? It simply will not allow me to play any recorded shows when enabled. Bolt 1TB, 4 Minis.


Yes this is a major issue here. I believe it stems from the source of the recording. For example, with the PC on, All in the Family recorded from a local channel will throw the code, if it's recorded from a cable channel, it's fine. (I move shows between a ota unit and a cable card unit)


----------



## idksmy

foghorn2 said:


> Yes this is a major issue here. I believe it stems from the source of the recording. For example, with the PC on, All in the Family recorded from a local channel will throw the code, if it's recorded from a cable channel, it's fine. (I move shows between a ota unit and a cable card unit)


Just curious...Why move shows between TiVo's when you can watch shows recorded on one from the other?


----------



## foghorn2

idksmy said:


> Just curious...Why move shows between TiVo's when you can watch shows recorded on one from the other?


I have a subnet where after a transfer, I can move the wife's roamio to it and therefore she can't delete shows from mine. The minis are connected mocha to hers on the subnet, but if I connect a mini to the Ethernet at the same time(where my roamio sits on the main net) the mini will see all three roamios. So glad the minis do not bridge the Ethernet and mocha connections! I can control all three units with a mini, and she can't delete or view shows of my roamio by accident.

The kids minis are on the mocha subnet only, they only see her roamio.


----------



## HoTatII

foghorn2 said:


> I have a subnet where after a transfer, I can move the wife's roamio to it and therefore she can't delete shows from mine. The minis are connected mocha to hers on the subnet, but if I connect a mini to the Ethernet at the same time(where my roamio sits on the main net) the mini will see all three roamios. So glad the minis do not bridge the Ethernet and mocha connections! I can control all three units with a mini, and she can't delete or view shows of my roamio by accident.
> 
> The kids minis are on the mocha subnet only, they only see her roamio.


That's very interesting ...

I didn't know the Mini's ethernet and MoCA interfaces could operate on two different subnets at the same time like that ...

Apologize for my bad memory about IP networking topologies, but assuming the home Router is on the main network of course. How is lP addressing and internet access done on the MoCA subnet?

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## foghorn2

HoTatII said:


> That's very interesting ...
> 
> I didn't know the Mini's ethernet and MoCA interfaces could operate on two different subnets at the same time like that ...
> 
> Apologize for my bad memory about IP networking topologies, but assuming the home Router is on the main network of course. How is lP addressing and internet access done on the MoCA subnet?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


I just use another router hooked up to the main one. I also have 2 isp's, I can move subnet to the other provider is the data is reaching the max on one of them.

Yes the mini's when set to moca, will allow Ethernet usage on a different network and see tivo devices on it concurrently. The eth and moca are never bridged on the minis.


----------



## stini777

foghorn2 said:


> Yes this is a major issue here. I believe it stems from the source of the recording. For example, with the PC on, All in the Family recorded from a local channel will throw the code, if it's recorded from a cable channel, it's fine. (I move shows between a ota unit and a cable card unit)


I quickly did some testing before I left for work this morning and it would appear the problem has been resolved in RC9 (which must have been pushed to my BOLT overnight).


----------



## foghorn2

Strange, rc9 did not fix the issue here, will check again today.


----------



## stini777

foghorn2 said:


> Strange, rc9 did not fix the issue here, will check again today.


I had disabled Parental Controls entirely (which I wasn't very happy about given that I have two kids) but when I enabled them this morning everything was playing correctly and the controls were functioning (it asked for the passcode when I attempted to play a TV-MA show). But, it was a quick test as I was leaving for work...I disabled them before I left so as to avoid the "TiVo doesn't work!" phone call. I'll continue to test and report back if they fail again.


----------



## Tony_T

Updated to RC9 the other day.
TiVo still Auto Detecting 720p when the correct resolution is 1080i (in 720p the display is over-scanned).
Deselecting "Auto" and selecting _only_ 1080i resolves the issue.
TiVo Bolt and display is an old Panny Plasma (TH-50PHD7UY)


----------



## foghorn2

stini777 said:


> I had disabled Parental Controls entirely (which I wasn't very happy about given that I have two kids) but when I enabled them this morning everything was playing correctly and the controls were functioning (it asked for the passcode when I attempted to play a TV-MA show). But, it was a quick test as I was leaving for work...I disabled them before I left so as to avoid the "TiVo doesn't work!" phone call. I'll continue to test and report back if they fail again.


Did you make sure you renabled PC before testing? If you entered the PC settings it could have toggled it off.

Still getting the P103 here with RC9.


----------



## HoTatII

foghorn2 said:


> I just use another router hooked up to the main one. I also have 2 isp's, I can move subnet to the other provider is the data is reaching the max on one of them.
> 
> Yes the mini's when set to moca, will allow Ethernet usage on a different network and see tivo devices on it concurrently. The eth and moca are never bridged on the minis.


Ok ...

Just out of curiosity, any idea what prevents the TIVO units on the MoCA network from discovering the ones on the main network since the second router routes traffic between networks to the ethernet ports of the router on the main network ...

And again, apologize if the answer is obvious, as my IP networking skills have somewhat degraded due to non-use .

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## foghorn2

HoTatII said:


> Ok ...
> 
> Just out of curiosity, any idea what prevents the TIVO units on the MoCA network from discovering the ones on the main network since the second router routes traffic between networks to the ethernet ports of the router on the main network ...
> 
> And again, apologize if the answer is obvious, as my IP networking skills have somewhat degraded due to non-use .
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Different Ip range, NAT; same reason you could not print to a printer on the main net from the subnet unless you made some serious mods in the routers.


----------



## stini777

foghorn2 said:


> Did you make sure you renabled PC before testing? If you entered the PC settings it could have toggled it off.
> 
> Still getting the P103 here with RC9.


Initially I did not - I turned them on but didn't enable them. However, I discovered this error and enabled them. If not, the TV-MA show would have played and not asked for the PC code. But this is all still suspect...I haven't had time to really put it to the test.


----------



## stini777

stini777 said:


> Initially I did not - I turned them on but didn't enable them. However, I discovered this error and enabled them. If not, the TV-MA show would have played and not asked for the PC code. But this is all still suspect...I haven't had time to really put it to the test.


Sadly, I must report that the P103 Parental Control issue is not resolved. After more testing this morning, it appears that it still exists and there's no rhyme or reason as to what triggers it. Some shows play, some shows don't. Before I couldn't get anything to play. I don't know what changed, but spotty is just as bad as it not working at all.


----------



## foghorn2

P103: This is a serious bug in Hydra and needs to be prioritized. If Tivo is to sell this software to cable companies, parental controls need to work flawlessly.


----------



## idksmy

foghorn2 said:


> P103: This is a serious bug in Hydra and needs to be prioritized. If Tivo is to sell this software to cable companies, parental controls need to work flawlessly.


I am sure Tivo staff appreciate you pointing this out.

Since it works some times, couldn't this also be caused by missing/incorrect information in the TV content rating for the show?


----------



## stini777

idksmy said:


> Since it works some times, couldn't this also be caused by missing/incorrect information in the TV content rating for the show?


Not sure...tend to doubt it though because the shows I was attempting to play had full show descriptions and ratings.


----------



## chuvak

Charles R said:


> Also one time coming out of sleep (non use) I had no audio at all - regardless of what I tried. Only cure was a restart.


This is still happening on RC9. Just experienced it this morning.


----------



## aaronwt

Jed1 said:


> I have been working with Ted on this issue. You need to send him a PM about this and state on how your TiVo is hooked to your TV and what the model and make of the equipment you are using. Also if you are using a Bolt or Roamio.
> TiVo_Ted
> Select the info tab and then click on start a conversation. Posting here will not result in him seeing this.


Hmm. All my setups behave this way with every TiVo on Hydra.

I just have them set for only 1080P60, 2160P60, or 1080i for now. Until they fix native 
Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoTatII

Whew ...

Received RC9 last Tues. Had high hopes, but ugly problems persist (Roamio OTA). 

With the channel banner continuing to randomly switch to displaying "title not available" or shows the wrong channel info. from unchecked stations in the channel list. Now channels in the guide randomly disappear. And just now the YT app starts by itself.

Seriously thinking about reverting back to the HDGUI even though I know all my recordings will be lost. But Hydra is just too unstable for me right now. Constantly have to repeat the option A workaround to temporarily fix problems with the guide and channel banner..

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt

Could this be a localized issue from a smaller market?. My guide has been consistent as well as the channel banner. But I'm in a large metropolitan area. And the guide data, that I see, is rarely wrong.


----------



## HoTatII

aaronwt said:


> Could this be a localized issue from a smaller market?. My guide has been consistent as well as the channel banner. But I'm in a large metropolitan area. And the guide data, that I see, is rarely wrong.


Nope ... no small market here ...

In South Los Angeles ...

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rkkeller

foghorn2 said:


> P103: This is a serious bug in Hydra and needs to be prioritized. If Tivo is to sell this software to cable companies, parental controls need to work flawlessly.


I have been using TiVo's about 15 years and I didn't even know there were PC's. :> Never really used my TiVo to record anything that kids can not watch, they can find things on the web with a tablet or computer or phone a lot easier and worse. I think there are many more bugs and things to fix if you ask me.


----------



## foghorn2

Rkkeller said:


> I have been using TiVo's about 15 years and I didn't even know there were PC's. :> Never really used my TiVo to record anything that kids can not watch, they can find things on the web with a tablet or computer or phone a lot easier and worse. I think there are many more bugs and things to fix if you ask me.


Fine for you, but I think a child flipping channels and all of the sudden sees a preacher spreading lies or all of the sudden sees simulated sex (or even real sex if one subscribes to those channels) on the beloved Tivo both are inappropriate for a child.


----------



## stini777

Rkkeller said:


> I have been using TiVo's about 15 years and I didn't even know there were PC's. :> Never really used my TiVo to record anything that kids can not watch, they can find things on the web with a tablet or computer or phone a lot easier and worse. I think there are many more bugs and things to fix if you ask me.


When the second item on your settings list flat out doesn't work, you should prioritize it. And your rules for media consumption by your kids don't apply to everyone. The web, mobile and otherwise, can also be monitored.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony_T

Here's issues I've found in my 1st week of Hydra/Bolt (my 1st TiVo):

In My Shows, sometimes I see a Strip above the menu, and sometimes it's gone.
TiVo unable to detect that my display supports 1080i (defaults to 720p). Resolved by setting the Bolt to _only_ use 1080i (even though my display supports other resolutions, I can't check the box on these as the Bolt will only use 720p if I do).
HDMI Handshake issues resulting in "HDMI connection not permitted", or "Pink Screen". My fix is to make sure that my display was turned on _after_ the Bolt


----------



## ohboy710

This show was scheduled to stop recording at 8pm, and it did because the red light on the bolt is not on. However in the screen shot it shows that it is still recording and there is no delete button, only stop recording. Obviously it's not recording because it stopped recording at 8pm. This only happens if you start watching a show from the beginning before it has finished recording.


----------



## JCMAN

No RC11 yet, boxes are running RC9 at this point. I regret opting in for the early access.

I haven't had that many issues on the Roamio, but 90% of the TV watching occurs on 2nd gen Minis in the house, and between general poorer performance over the old UI and a need to restart them daily (some point between ~24-30 hours after box start the box stops listening to the remote commands), not too impressed.

Hope performance optimization is targeted. Also missing the live guide from the old UI (via select button while watching live TV) dearly.


----------



## TonyD79

ohboy710 said:


> This show was scheduled to stop recording at 8pm, and it did because the red light on the bolt is not on. However in the screen shot it shows that it is still recording and there is no delete button, only stop recording. Obviously it's not recording because it stopped recording at 8pm. This only happens if you start watching a show from the beginning before it has finished recording.


If you hit Stop Recording, does it ask what you want to do? I have seen it do that often, just not sure about that situation.

I believe the old behavior was a two step process. Stop then delete but is has been several weeks and I just do whatever I have to do without storing it in my memory banks.


----------



## chuvak

chuvak said:


> This is still happening on RC9. Just experienced it this morning.


And coming out of standby for the first time on RC11 - no sound. Apparently this is my life now


----------



## Charles R

chuvak said:


> And coming out of standby for the first time on RC11 - no sound. Apparently this is my life now


I was hoping this was resolved. You can switch the audio (switch back afterwards) so at least you don't have to restart.


----------



## aaronwt

chuvak said:


> And coming out of standby for the first time on RC11 - no sound. Apparently this is my life now


That might be dependent on the components it's connected to? In my three setups, all my Hydra TiVos still have audio after coming out of standby. This has been with all the Hydra releases.


----------



## ohboy710

TonyD79 said:


> If you hit Stop Recording, does it ask what you want to do? I have seen it do that often, just not sure about that situation.
> 
> I believe the old behavior was a two step process. Stop then delete but is has been several weeks and I just do whatever I have to do without storing it in my memory banks.


Yes, if you hit stop then it will ask you to delete it, but you should not be hitting stop since its not recording to begin with!


----------



## TonyD79

ohboy710 said:


> Yes, if you hit stop then it will ask you to delete it, but you should not be hitting stop since its not recording to begin with!


I thought you were looking to delete.


----------



## mfiman

Hydra has succeeded in turning my Tivo Roamio and 2 Minis into a worthless pile of junk.

I updated to RC11 yesterday, in the naive hope that it would make things better (I won't bother to reiterate here the myriad of problems I've had since Day1).

No such luck. Things are now worse. The most annoying new problem is that, when selecting to play a recording, I get the spinning circle and the recording never opens.

It's hard to believe. The critical bar for RC11 was as low as could be for me: Just don't make things worse. They couldn't even succeed at that.

I am truly ready to give up. So infuriating.


----------



## MighTiVo

chuvak said:


> And coming out of standby for the first time on RC11 - no sound. Apparently this is my life now


Maybe just stop using standby?


----------



## gbenrus25

When I hit the directional down button on the remote and it shows the shows "just recorded", a bunch of shows that were never recorded (nor on my recordings/onepass list) are included. Is there a way to refresh the list?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvite

I'm quoting the pertinent info mfiman posted (his post had more in it)...


mfiman said:


> I updated to RC11 yesterday... Things are now worse. The most annoying new problem is that, when selecting to play a recording, I get the spinning circle and the recording never opens.


I also have RC11 on a Roamio Pro and I'm experiencing the same problem. When I select a show in "My Shows", I get a blue spinning circle like it's trying pull up the list of episodes I have for that show, but nothing seems to happen, just a blue spinning circle. As a result, I cannot play any of those recordings.

I tried experimenting with changing some of the "My Shows" options. My preferred option is to not show the episode strip ("Show episode strip" set to NO). When using it set up that way, I will see the blue circle until it just times out. Nothing happens at all and I cannot watch any show that I select in this mode.

I then changed the option to show the episode strip (now set to YES). This seems to work a little better in that when I select a show, I get the blue spinning circle, and then after anywhere from 30 seconds to about 3 minutes (yes, that long) the episodes for that show will populate and allow me to then select an episode to watch. After selecting an episode, I am able to play it. However, this whole process to simply play a show takes several minutes of watching a spinning blue circle.

I have two other TiVos in the house. One is a Mini, which is also running RC11 Hydra. It is experiencing the exact same issues, but of course it is gathering all of its show information from the Roamio I mentioned above. The other box is a Premiere, which runs that non-hydra UI. Its locally recorded shows can be selected and played easily just like they always have been. When I use that Premiere to try to play shows recorded on the Roamio, there is a significant delay in pulling up the list of episodes on the Roamio that there wasn't ever before, but it doesn't seem to take as long as it does on the Roamio itself. The delay in this circumstance seems to be anywhere from 5 to 30 seconds. Noticeable, but not as bad as the several minutes I was experiencing on the Roamio.

A few of final observations and details about my Roamio.
1. The same type of blue spinning circle delay is seen when selecting a shelf from the "Continue Watching" strip.
2. I have tried a simple restart and I have tried a hard restart by pulling the plug from the back machine and waiting 30 seconds before allowing it to start up again. Neither reboot method helps at all.
3. My Roamio Pro's hard drive is about 55% full at the moment, so there are a lot of shows on there. Quite possibly between 200 to 300. I don't know if this is what this current version of Hydra is choking on. It wasn't choking on that amount of data yesterday, which I'm assuming was before this latest update.
4. I've been running Hydra since Nov. 26th. Prior to today, my Roamio has never experienced anything like this on earlier versions of Hydra and certainly never anything like this in the couple of years prior to Hydra.

I hope this gets fixed soon, because my wife is going to kill me for the extreme inconvenience we are experiencing with Hydra right now. As it stands, the box is pretty much unusable. At least it is recording shows.


----------



## BB3

I'm also having this problem about a week after "upgrading" to Hydra on my Roamio(on a MOCA network). Try to select a recorded show and the dread blue spinning circle appears. After 30 seconds or so it stops and....nothing happens. 4, 5, 6 times. I've tried soft and hard restarts and even tripped the breaker to cut the power to the entire room(I know, i was just really frustrated). The hard drive is only 13% full so I can't imagine it is choking on too much data. 
i've tried changing all the My Shows settings and nothing helps. Looks like a not ready for prime time software release. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## DeltaOne

Hydra (RC11) stuff I've recently come across:

• Using the Enter/Last button: sometimes works, sometimes doesn't. If it is working, and you visit TiVo Central...it will fail the next time you try to use it.

• Sometimes trying to change the channel doesn't work. I've seen cases where I'll enter a new channel number and ... nothing happens.

• When jumping from tuner to tuner I occasionally see a blank screen on the channel I'm jumping to. If I use channel up or down, then back...the screen is displaying the channel.


----------



## Mike Waddell

Elvite said:


> I'm quoting the pertinent info mfiman posted (his post had more in it)...
> 
> I also have RC11 on a Roamio Pro and I'm experiencing the same problem. When I select a show in "My Shows", I get a blue spinning circle like it's trying pull up the list of episodes I have for that show, but nothing seems to happen, just a blue spinning circle. As a result, I cannot play any of those recordings.
> 
> I tried experimenting with changing some of the "My Shows" options. My preferred option is to not show the episode strip ("Show episode strip" set to NO). When using it set up that way, I will see the blue circle until it just times out. Nothing happens at all and I cannot watch any show that I select in this mode.
> 
> I then changed the option to show the episode strip (now set to YES). This seems to work a little better in that when I select a show, I get the blue spinning circle, and then after anywhere from 30 seconds to about 3 minutes (yes, that long) the episodes for that show will populate and allow me to then select an episode to watch. After selecting an episode, I am able to play it. However, this whole process to simply play a show takes several minutes of watching a spinning blue circle.
> 
> I have two other TiVos in the house. One is a Mini, which is also running RC11 Hydra. It is experiencing the exact same issues, but of course it is gathering all of its show information from the Roamio I mentioned above. The other box is a Premiere, which runs that non-hydra UI. Its locally recorded shows can be selected and played easily just like they always have been. When I use that Premiere to try to play shows recorded on the Roamio, there is a significant delay in pulling up the list of episodes on the Roamio that there wasn't ever before, but it doesn't seem to take as long as it does on the Roamio itself. The delay in this circumstance seems to be anywhere from 5 to 30 seconds. Noticeable, but not as bad as the several minutes I was experiencing on the Roamio.
> 
> A few of final observations and details about my Roamio.
> 1. The same type of blue spinning circle delay is seen when selecting a shelf from the "Continue Watching" strip.
> 2. I have tried a simple restart and I have tried a hard restart by pulling the plug from the back machine and waiting 30 seconds before allowing it to start up again. Neither reboot method helps at all.
> 3. My Roamio Pro's hard drive is about 55% full at the moment, so there are a lot of shows on there. Quite possibly between 200 to 300. I don't know if this is what this current version of Hydra is choking on. It wasn't choking on that amount of data yesterday, which I'm assuming was before this latest update.
> 4. I've been running Hydra since Nov. 26th. Prior to today, my Roamio has never experienced anything like this on earlier versions of Hydra and certainly never anything like this in the couple of years prior to Hydra.
> 
> I hope this gets fixed soon, because my wife is going to kill me for the extreme inconvenience we are experiencing with Hydra right now. As it stands, the box is pretty much unusable. At least it is recording shows.


Thanks for the detailed post. My Roamio OTA updated to RC11 yesterday and I started having this problem. I am only at 7% of space used. I can finally get a recording to play, but takes way too long. I have had no problems with Hydra untill this latest update. Please help TIVO!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvite

Elvite said:


> I also have RC11 on a Roamio Pro and I'm experiencing the same problem. When I select a show in "My Shows", I get a blue spinning circle like it's trying pull up the list of episodes I have for that show, but nothing seems to happen, just a blue spinning circle. As a result, I cannot play any of those recordings.
> 
> I tried experimenting with changing some of the "My Shows" options. My preferred option is to not show the episode strip ("Show episode strip" set to NO). When using it set up that way, I will see the blue circle until it just times out. Nothing happens at all and I cannot watch any show that I select in this mode.
> 
> I then changed the option to show the episode strip (now set to YES). This seems to work a little better in that when I select a show, I get the blue spinning circle, and then after anywhere from 30 seconds to about 3 minutes (yes, that long) the episodes for that show will populate and allow me to then select an episode to watch. After selecting an episode, I am able to play it. However, this whole process to simply play a show takes several minutes of watching a spinning blue circle.
> 
> I have two other TiVos in the house. One is a Mini, which is also running RC11 Hydra. It is experiencing the exact same issues, but of course it is gathering all of its show information from the Roamio I mentioned above. The other box is a Premiere, which runs that non-hydra UI. Its locally recorded shows can be selected and played easily just like they always have been. When I use that Premiere to try to play shows recorded on the Roamio, there is a significant delay in pulling up the list of episodes on the Roamio that there wasn't ever before, but it doesn't seem to take as long as it does on the Roamio itself. The delay in this circumstance seems to be anywhere from 5 to 30 seconds. Noticeable, but not as bad as the several minutes I was experiencing on the Roamio.
> 
> A few of final observations and details about my Roamio.
> 1. The same type of blue spinning circle delay is seen when selecting a shelf from the "Continue Watching" strip.
> 2. I have tried a simple restart and I have tried a hard restart by pulling the plug from the back machine and waiting 30 seconds before allowing it to start up again. Neither reboot method helps at all.
> 3. My Roamio Pro's hard drive is about 55% full at the moment, so there are a lot of shows on there. Quite possibly between 200 to 300. I don't know if this is what this current version of Hydra is choking on. It wasn't choking on that amount of data yesterday, which I'm assuming was before this latest update.
> 4. I've been running Hydra since Nov. 26th. Prior to today, my Roamio has never experienced anything like this on earlier versions of Hydra and certainly never anything like this in the couple of years prior to Hydra.
> 
> I hope this gets fixed soon, because my wife is going to kill me for the extreme inconvenience we are experiencing with Hydra right now. As it stands, the box is pretty much unusable. At least it is recording shows.


A quick update. This morning, my Roamio appears to be running normally as there are no weird delays when selecting a show from "My Shows". I'm puzzled to say the least but happy nonetheless. Could there have been some sort of communication issue between our boxes and TiVo that was causing this extreme behavior yesterday? Something had to be going on because it affected more than just me as a few other users here on the forum we're experiencing the same thing. I'm curious, did the problem clear up for the rest of you that experienced it yesterday?


----------



## Mike Waddell

Elvite said:


> A quick update. This morning, my Roamio appears to be running normally as there are no weird delays when selecting a show from "My Shows". I'm puzzled to say the least but happy nonetheless. Could there have been some sort of communication issue between our boxes and TiVo that was causing this extreme behavior yesterday? Something had to be going on because it affected more than just me as a few other users here on the forum we're experiencing the same thing. I'm curious, did the problem clear up for the rest of you that experienced it yesterday?


Mine is working also this morning! Strange..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## MighTiVo

DeltaOne said:


> Hydra (RC11) stuff I've recently come across:
> 
> • Using the Enter/Last button: sometimes works, sometimes doesn't. If it is working, and you visit TiVo Central...it will fail the next time you try to use it.
> 
> • Sometimes trying to change the channel doesn't work. I've seen cases where I'll enter a new channel number and ... nothing happens.
> 
> • When jumping from tuner to tuner I occasionally see a blank screen on the channel I'm jumping to. If I use channel up or down, then back...the screen is displaying the channel.


To add to this sometimes works/sometimes not...
When reordering in OnePass Manager, after selecting a program to move, sometime Ch +/- does one line, sometimes it does the correct one page. I have not determined a pattern to this but it seems if you get into the one line mode skip to end fixes it to be one page again.


----------



## computersteve

I am noticing that apps still freeze on RC11 happens on both the mini and Roamio. Hulu freezes, YouTube & one time Netflix.


----------



## mfiman

mfiman said:


> Hydra has succeeded in turning my Tivo Roamio and 2 Minis into a worthless pile of junk.
> The most annoying new problem is that, when selecting to play a recording, I get the spinning circle and the recording never opens.


P.S. Less than 24 hours later, this problem appears to have fixed itself. I can play recordings again this morning. I am still uneasy about saying it is really fixed. I don't know what caused it. I don't know what fixed it. Who can say whether it may return again this evening?

UPDATE 12/12: The problem returned again this evening. Can't get to recordings. Prior suggestions from TiVo Support on how to fix this are useless. I am near the end of the line here.


----------



## HoTatII

mfiman said:


> P.S. Less than 24 hours later, this problem appears to have fixed itself. I can play recordings again this morning. I am still uneasy about saying it is really fixed. I don't know what caused it. I don't know what fixed it. Who can say whether it may return again this evening?


Yeah ...

Though some others with much more knowledge than me in this area have tried to explain it.

I'm still trying to wrap my head around understanding the need on one hand, for various DVR functions to have a continuous internet connection and interactivity with TIVO's servers, which is the alleged cause of the infamous SBCs when this process breaks down or has some other trouble communicating.

And the scheduled daily call in for information to TIVO's servers you see under the network connections menu.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## lpwcomp

I think there were major server problems last night. I was getting SBCs on my dry* Roamio and search was "temporarily unavailable".

* It occurred to me a while back that moisture and electronic equipment don't usually get along very well. Just sayin'.


----------



## DeltaOne

I've generally been happy with Hydra. Some small issues, nothing major. I was thinking about creating a Wish List...but can't find it in Hydra. They removed Wish Lists from Hydra?


----------



## foghorn2

DeltaOne said:


> I've generally been happy with Hydra. Some small issues, nothing major. I was thinking about creating a Wish List...but can't find it in Hydra. They removed Wish Lists from Hydra?


Push Tivo button, press a, highlight WishLists, assign it a number, press the back key, press the number


----------



## DeltaOne

foghorn2 said:


> Push Tivo button, press a, highlight WishLists, assign it it a number, press the back key, press the number


Ah...haven't look at that menu since assigning my shortcuts.

Thanks!


----------



## DeltaOne

foghorn2 said:


> Push Tivo button, press a, highlight WishLists, assign it a number, press the back key, press the number


While this takes you to existing Wish Lists...I still don't see a way to create new Wish Lists.


----------



## gbenrus25

DeltaOne said:


> While this takes you to existing Wish Lists...I still don't see a way to create new Wish Lists.


You have to search first and then you have the option to create a wishlist

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DeltaOne

gbenrus25 said:


> You have to search first and then you have the option to create a wishlist


Thanks!


----------



## gbenrus25

Another bug I've found, when quick select is on for live programming and it's almost caught up to live (30 seconds before), the quick select mode stops and the programming then jumps 30s forward to live (essentially, you miss 30s of the program).

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HobokenSkier

Diana Collins said:


> Both Tivo and people who participated in the beta have said so.





midas said:


> Those in the beta are not supposed to be talking about it.


But it didn't happen in the beta so it's not a case of what happened in the beta stays in the beta because it did not happen in the beta.

Wow too many double negatives.

Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverstring

Sorry if this is already noted elsewhere (I searched and couldn't find-happy to upvote the existing post if someone points me there) but, *in Hydra's Wishlist Recording Options, change the wording and/or options of the

"Get in HD" item

to eliminate confusion. *

Currently, the options are Yes/No. To my initial understanding, I assumed (wrongly) that selecting "No" translated effectively to "do not get (record) this program if broadcast in high definition".

When troubleshooting a Sports wishlist of mine, I discovered that my local channel's HD games weren't included because they're incorrectly marked in the program description as *SD *(that's a separate guide data and not Hydra issue, I know, I'm only providing the context that led me to my issue with the UI of Hydra's Wishlist "Get in HD" item).

When I changed the Wishlist's Recording Option "Get in HD" to *No...the list populates with both HD and SD broadcasts, inclusive. *I don't think the current wording properly indicates this as the expected behavior.

"Require HD" would be a better way to label this option, and the simplest fix. Or substitute this with a different setting that gives


SD only
HD only
SD + HD
My memory fails me, because I'm not a frequent user of Wishlists (only sent up 2-3 over 10 years of Tivo-ing) but I could've sworn the old UI had this covered with an option that was labeled "get in HD if available" or something similar.


----------



## midas

HobokenSkier said:


> But it didn't happen in the beta so it's not a case of what happened in the beta stays in the beta because it did not happen in the beta.
> 
> Wow too many double negatives.
> 
> Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


I have been told that the statement that this did not occur during the beta has been deleted. I haven't bothered to verify because I really don't care. I know the facts on the best authority.


----------



## MighTiVo

Silverstring said:


> Sorry if this is already noted elsewhere (I searched and couldn't find-happy to upvote the existing post if someone points me there) but, *in Hydra's Wishlist Recording Options, change the wording and/or options of the
> 
> "Get in HD" item
> 
> to eliminate confusion. *
> 
> Currently, the options are Yes/No. To my initial understanding, I assumed (wrongly) that selecting "No" translated effectively to "do not get (record) this program if broadcast in high definition".
> 
> When troubleshooting a Sports wishlist of mine, I discovered that my local channel's HD games weren't included because they're incorrectly marked in the program description as *SD *(that's a separate guide data and not Hydra issue, I know, I'm only providing the context that led me to my issue with the UI of Hydra's Wishlist "Get in HD" item).
> 
> When I changed the Wishlist's Recording Option "Get in HD" to *No...the list populates with both HD and SD broadcasts, inclusive. *I don't think the current wording properly indicates this as the expected behavior.
> 
> "Require HD" would be a better way to label this option, and the simplest fix. Or substitute this with a different setting that gives
> 
> 
> SD only
> HD only
> SD + HD
> My memory fails me, because I'm not a frequent user of Wishlists (only sent up 2-3 over 10 years of Tivo-ing) but I could've sworn the old UI had this covered with an option that was labeled "get in HD if available" or something similar.


Also mentioned here
TiVo Hydra/Gen4 User Interface reviews and comments thread

Comparing old to new
On the HDUI
_Record only in HD_ Yes/No

On Hydra
_Record in HD Yes/No_

I may have been mistaken saying Get vs Record

In any case, in Wishlists the choice in Hydra for "Get in HD" is Yes/No, the old text was "Get *only *in HD"
In a standard One Pass the choice for both HDUI and Hydra for "Get in HD" is If Possible/Always/Never

I don't understand why there is a difference in how they treat the HD question for Wishlist vs OnePass but I wish the Wishlist choices matched the OnePass choices which are easy to understand.


----------



## samccfl99

Well Ted said yesterday that there will be a new Gen3 and Gen4 with some goodies in Jan. Hopefully some of the _"minor design flaws"_ issues discussed since Gen4 came out will be addressed. They have just been putting out fires more or less so far, and I do understand that.

*Not for me then, maybe not ever...I hope someday next year to upgrade.*


----------



## Silverstring

MighTiVo said:


> Also mentioned here
> TiVo Hydra/Gen4 User Interface reviews and comments thread


Thanks for bringing this to my attention, upvoted this post as well.


----------



## JoeKustra

I unplugged a Mini VOX. That caused it to display (grayed out) in the My Shows of a non-Hydra Roamio. Curious.


----------



## tim_m

samccfl99 said:


> Well Ted said yesterday that there will be a new Gen3 and Gen4 with some goodies in Jan. Hopefully some of the _"minor design flaws"_ issues discussed since Gen4 came out will be addressed. They have just been putting out fires more or less so far, and I do understand that.
> 
> *Not for me then, maybe not ever...I hope someday next year to upgrade.*


Where did he say this?


----------



## samccfl99

tim_m said:


> Where did he say this?


This link:
20.7.4.RC18


----------



## solutionsetc

One thing I have been noticing consistently is when I resume a partially watched recording on the TV from the Android app, the recording always starts from the beginning.

This was not an issue pre-Hydra.


----------



## samccfl99

solutionsetc said:


> One thing I have been noticing consistently is when I resume a partially watched recording on the TV from the Android app, the recording always starts from the beginning.
> 
> This was not an issue pre-Hydra.


Oops, sorry I read that post wrong, did not see it was about the App, BUT I am going to make a separate thread for the Resume Point for Gen3. IT IS TOTALLY CRAZY WHAT IT DOES in many different situations . I think its worse in the last few updates and am totally not surprised it is screwed up in Gen4...

It has and always been screwed up before in too many situations. A PITA.


----------



## RickNY

Curious how many others have had audio issues with RC11.. My Roamio Plus is connected via HDMI to a Denon AVR-X2300H receiver.. I've come across two instances so far where I have lost audio. I have power saving disabled:

1) While watching a recorded show, apparently the cable had gone out at some point during the recording, and I had about 5-6 minutes of black with no audio. When the signal returned to the recording, the Tivo was not outputting the audio during the playback. Only the video. I was able to resolve the issue by switching HDMI inputs on the receiver and going back to the Tivo. Apparently the HDMI handshake corrected it.

2) Last night during live TV, we had paused live TV for a while.. When the buffer expired, I pressed record to record the show, and then paused it again. When I resumed the show 5 minutes later, again there was no audio. Switching HDMI sources once again resolved it.


----------



## stini777

I was hoping RC11 would solve the Parental Controls P103 error but it did not. Still unable to play any recorded shows with Parental Controls enabled.


----------



## Steve

Friend asked me if he could upgrade a mini to Hydra but leave his Bolt alone, for now. Is that possible?


----------



## aaronwt

Steve said:


> Friend asked me if he could upgrade a mini to Hydra but leave his Bolt alone, for now. Is that possible?


The Mini needs to have the same software as it's host TiVo. So if the host TiVo is on the HDUI then the Mini needs to be on the HDUI. If the host TiVo is on Hydra, then the Mini needs to be on Hydra.


----------



## Steve

aaronwt said:


> The Mini needs to have the same software as it's host TiVo. So if the host TiVo is on the HDUI then the Mini needs to be on the HDUI. If the host TiVo is on Hydra, then the Mini needs to be on Hydra.


Makes sense. Thx.


----------



## mfiman

solutionsetc said:


> One thing I have been noticing consistently is when I resume a partially watched recording on the TV from the Android app, the recording always starts from the beginning.
> 
> This was not an issue pre-Hydra.


YES! This is currently my second biggest complaint about Hydra (the first being these periods when I can't view recordings at all). What is happening, as far as I can tell, is that the TiVo does not recognize that you've partially watched the show (notice that you won't see a Resume or Start Over button after you exit the recording; and the colored bar shows no indication that you watched anything). I can usually work-around this by pressing the Back button to return to the Main menu and then going back to the recording. It now lists correctly - most of the time. Very annoying.


----------



## Steve

Hitting "enter" for last channel not working this morning on an RC11 mini.


----------



## Tony_T

Hitting "enter" for last channel working for me w/RC11


----------



## Steve

Tony_T said:


> Hitting "enter" for last channel working for me w/RC11


Hmmm. Select your next LIVE channel from the GUIDE and then try LAST.

It works on my mini if i direct tune, but not if I tune through the guide.


----------



## Tony_T

I'm trying: Guide->HBO->Select (switched to HBO), then Enter (last) and I'm back to ESPN where I started.

This is on a Bolt (were you referring to this issue only on a mini?, if so, sorry for my post)


----------



## HoTatII

Tony_T said:


> I'm trying: Guide->HBO->Select (switched to HBO), then Enter (last) and I'm back to ESPN where I started.
> 
> This is on a Bolt (were you referring to this issue only on a mini?, if so, sorry for my post)


Isn't Steve talking about a last channel problem with the "Mini" and not the server?

Or is it on both?

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## y2jdmbfan

Anyone else think Hydra sucks? I jumped right in when I got a MiniVox for my bedroom, but I am totally regretting it now. The usability on the system has gone way down, and it just isn't stable. Anyone know if I keep my Bolt on Hydra, can I transfer shows over to my Roamio Pro if I downgrade the Roamio Pro, by using the web interface? Also, I think the fonts and UI just don't look good on Hydra, everything seems fuzzy or something, I can't put my finger on it. The whole situation is making me take a hard look at DirecTV.


----------



## Tony_T

y2jdmbfan said:


> Also, I think the fonts and UI just don't look good on Hydra, everything seems fuzzy or something, I can't put my finger on it. The whole situation is making me take a hard look at DirecTV.


I had a problem with TiVo selecting 720p for my 1080i display when "auto-detect" was selected. de-selecting auto, and _only_ selecting 1080i in settings was the only way I could get TiVo to properly output 1080i


----------



## Chuck_IV

So I have an issue with my mini v2 running hydra. If I am viewing a channel and then use the guide to select another channel and view it, the ENTER key does NOT swap between the two channels(ie. Swap to previous channel). I hear the kerplunk sound but nothing happens.

Now if I am on a channel and enter the channel number to goto another channel, the ENTER key DOES work to swap between the two. It only when selecting a channel from the guide when the ENTER key doesn't work.

I don't think I have this issue on my Roamios or Bolt. I think it is exclusive to the minis.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## y2jdmbfan

Tony_T said:


> I had a problem with TiVo selecting 720p for my 1080i display when "auto-detect" was selected. de-selecting auto, and _only_ selecting 1080i in settings was the only way I could get TiVo to properly output 1080i


That's the other thing driving me nuts, they totally broke Native Resolution on Hydra.


----------



## Steve

Tony_T said:


> I'm trying: Guide->HBO->Select (switched to HBO), then Enter (last) and I'm back to ESPN where I started.
> 
> This is on a Bolt (were you referring to this issue only on a mini?


Was just testing on the minis. Sorry. should have made that clearer.


----------



## harjon

Here's a new one.. the latest update has deleted all the posters and graphics for shows. It's been replaced with basic text. It makes navigating with anything but the tv guide very difficult. Yay TiVo!!


----------



## DeltaOne

Mid-afternoon today, while checking my TiVo's To Do list...I see an Iron Chef Showdown scheduled to record at 6 pm. I'm pretty certain the guide data is wrong...pretty sure we've seen this show. But I let it record anyway.

A little after 7 pm, My Shows has FOUR entries for this show. Two titled Iron Chef Showdown, two titled IRON. WTF?

I play the top-most entry...yeah...it's a repeat. I return to My Shows and delete it...and all four entries disappear. 

I don't know what to think...is Hydra getting better or worse?


----------



## MighTiVo

Weird info/Display issue today with 21.7.2.RC11

This morning at around 10am I elected to watch GMA which was recorded from 7am-9am.
I started by pressing TiVO twice to get to MyShows, down to select the latest program in MyShows (Sorted by date, no episode strip), Select to choose the one program in the list of one program, then Select to Play. Note that in the detail screen the program information was correct.

Now the transport/position is not displaying correctly and the Info screen during playback showed the information for the program that was now currently on the same channel, "Live with Kelly and Ryan".

In the display below, it should be showing the TiVO logo on the left instead of 9:00am, 0min instead of 7:53am and 2h instead of 10am (program ended at 9am)

So we seem to have a mix of a completed previously recorded program selected from MyShows and some attempt of showing the live recording buffer. And even if you try to explain away that mix, the transport bar should never go all the way to the left side of the screen striking through the start time of the program.


----------



## mrizzo80

I'm having an issue with a disappearing tuner after reboots (perhaps only when I have to pull the plug?). 

All the channels revert to Channel 1 (which isn't really a channel in my area). 5 of the 6 tuners will be OK, but one of them basically gets sucked into the ether. When I hit the right directional arrow key, the missing tuner shows as a white box with no information in it. Cycling through the tuners (via repeated Live TV presses on the remote) completely skips the missing tuner; so there's just no way to get to it. The only fix I've discovered is to quickly reset the active channel on all six tuners shortly after the reboot. Diagnostics shows something weird for the missing tuner - next time this happens I'll try to post it.

This has happened at least three times that I know of.


----------



## Diana Collins

harjon said:


> Here's a new one.. the latest update has deleted all the posters and graphics for shows. It's been replaced with basic text. It makes navigating with anything but the tv guide very difficult. Yay TiVo!!





DeltaOne said:


> Mid-afternoon today, while checking my TiVo's To Do list...I see an Iron Chef Showdown scheduled to record at 6 pm. I'm pretty certain the guide data is wrong...pretty sure we've seen this show. But I let it record anyway.
> 
> A little after 7 pm, My Shows has FOUR entries for this show. Two titled Iron Chef Showdown, two titled IRON. WTF?
> 
> I play the top-most entry...yeah...it's a repeat. I return to My Shows and delete it...and all four entries disappear.
> 
> I don't know what to think...is Hydra getting better or worse?





MighTiVo said:


> Weird info/Display issue today with 21.7.2.RC11
> 
> This morning at around 10am I elected to watch GMA which was recorded from 7am-9am.
> I started by pressing TiVO twice to get to MyShows, down to select the latest program in MyShows (Sorted by date, no episode strip), Select to choose the one program in the list of one program, then Select to Play. Note that in the detail screen the program information was correct.
> 
> Now the transport/position is not displaying correctly and the Info screen during playback showed the information for the program that was now currently on the same channel, "Live with Kelly and Ryan".
> 
> In the display below, it should be showing the TiVO logo on the left instead of 9:00am, 0min instead of 7:53am and 2h instead of 10am (program ended at 9am)
> 
> So we seem to have a mix of a completed previously recorded program selected from MyShows and some attempt of showing the live recording buffer. And even if you try to explain away that mix, the transport bar should never go all the way to the left side of the screen striking through the start time of the program.
> 
> View attachment 32092





mrizzo80 said:


> I'm having an issue with a disappearing tuner after reboots (perhaps only when I have to pull the plug?).
> 
> All the channels revert to Channel 1 (which isn't really a channel in my area). 5 of the 6 tuners will be OK, but one of them basically gets sucked into the ether. When I hit the right directional arrow key, the missing tuner shows as a white box with no information in it. Cycling through the tuners (via repeated Live TV presses on the remote) completely skips the missing tuner; so there's just no way to get to it. The only fix I've discovered is to quickly reset the active channel on all six tuners shortly after the reboot. Diagnostics shows something weird for the missing tuner - next time this happens I'll try to post it.
> 
> This has happened at least three times that I know of.


Wow...haven't seen ANY of these on my two Roamio Pros. Weird that some people have so many problems and others have so few.


----------



## harjon

Diana Collins said:


> Wow...haven't seen ANY of these on my two Roamio Pros. Weird that some people have so many problems and others have so few.


Mysteriously, without any intervention from me 90% of my graphics have returned

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra

Diana Collins said:


> Wow...haven't seen ANY of these on my two Roamio Pros. Weird that some people have so many problems and others have so few.


I guess Hydra is like a box of chocolates.....


----------



## mrizzo80

harjon said:


> Mysteriously, without any intervention from me 90% of my graphics have returned


I haven't seen this on Hydra yet, but this issue would occasionally occur in the previous UI for me. Usually a full reboot would fix it if I remember correctly. Perhaps even a "soft" reboot of the UI will fix it if this happens to you again. Lockups fixed? Not exactly.


----------



## CharlesH

I am sure that I have already seen this discussed before, but is the fact that in the Hydra Suggestions list the program name does not appear anywhere, considered a known bug?. So if you are not familiar with a show so you recognize what show it is from the episode title, you are kind of lost.


----------



## JoeKustra

New problem. Last night I made a manual recording. I did this in max power saving mode. It worked. When I went to Recording Activity, the Big Arrow appeared after a second, the screen went gray, and I found myself kicked back to TiVo Central. Repeatable.


----------



## aaronwt

I've never tried a manual recording with Hydra. I'll need to try it sometime. I only use Max Power savings with all my TiVos. I've not had any issues scheduling recordings from the guide though.


----------



## MighTiVo

A way to crash Hydra?

I was using the Paused filter and decided to clean up the list a bit as I had quite a few paused that were not really 1/2 watched. So I selected the program, choose Start Over, then would click Live TV on the remote to stop playback at beginning which would (most of the time) reset the position and remove it from the Paused filter.

One problem with this method was that often this would not work, I would repeat the cycle on a program and it would stay in Paused, with the position showing where it had been when I started. To get the displayed position to reset I had to end up selecting Play, instead of start over, and it would play from beginning, not the displayed position. So it seems that the displayed position is not tightly coupled with the actual position or the displayed was somehow cached.

In addition, occasionally through this process, the screen would go black, remote would be unresponsive for a moment, and the screen would draw back slowly in blocks which appears to me that the Hydra interface had crashed and restarted.


----------



## JoeKustra

aaronwt said:


> I've never tried a manual recording with Hydra. I'll need to try it sometime. I only use Max Power savings with all my TiVos. I've not had any issues scheduling recordings from the guide though.


Don't spend too much time on it. My description was a bit off also. I was viewing a deleted manual recording in what was History, now Recording Activity. I just went to its Mini Vox to view the folder. One boom, then back to the menu. No Boom on the host. Both are DD with sound effects on medium.


----------



## JoeKustra

Ok, I'm back. My Roamio OTA with 21.7.2.RC11 has two folders: Recently Deleted and Recently Deleted Recordings. I deleted three manual recordings this morning. I noticed that Recently Deleted has three blue dots, no names and has dates. I hit Clear on each one to no effect. Then I went to Recently Deleted Recordings and saw my three recordings. I hit Clear on each, got the usual confirmation message, then killed it. I did all three. I went back to Recently Deleted and they were gone. I have had Suggestions disabled since day one on this box. This is getting better. Manual recording are still being done. Checking my Recording Activity still blows me off, even on my Mini VOX.


----------



## samccfl99

JoeKustra said:


> I guess Hydra is like a box of chocolates.....


Semi-Sweet...YUCK...LOL


----------



## Gordon Gekko

JoeKustra said:


> Ok, I'm back. My Roamio OTA with 21.7.2.RC11 has two folders: Recently Deleted and Recently Deleted Recordings. I deleted three manual recordings this morning. I noticed that Recently Deleted has three blue dots, no names and has dates. I hit Clear on each one to no effect. Then I went to Recently Deleted Recordings and saw my three recordings. I hit Clear on each, got the usual confirmation message, then killed it. I did all three. I went back to Recently Deleted and they were gone. I have had Suggestions disabled since day one on this box. This is getting better. Manual recording are still being done. Checking my Recording Activity still blows me off, even on my Mini VOX.


Does anyone know if Tivo has removed the Fade from the progress bar yet? I saw it in a Youtube video which was demonstrating the Hydra update. If I leave Directv it will be because of this issue in their new GUI, but I can't leave if Tivo is going to repeat this practice of obscuring the bottom of the screen while fast forwarding, if they have gotten rid of it, can you provide screenshots, thank you.


----------



## mdavej

Gordon Gekko said:


> Does anyone know if Tivo has removed the Fade from the progress bar yet? I saw it in a Youtube video which was demonstrating the Hydra update. If I leave Directv it will be because of this issue in their new GUI, but I can't leave if Tivo is going to repeat this practice of obscuring the bottom of the screen while fast forwarding, if they have gotten rid of it, can you provide screenshots, thank you.


You can hide the bar anytime with the clear button and have always been able to do so. Posting a screenshot with a hidden progress bar wouldn't prove anything.

I do recommend leaving DirecTV in all circumstances.


----------



## Gordon Gekko

mdavej said:


> You can hide the bar anytime with the clear button and have always been able to do so. Posting a screenshot with a hidden progress bar wouldn't prove anything.
> 
> I do recommend leaving DirecTV in all circumstances.


No, I would like a screenshot of the actual progress bar, the clear button won't change anything for me as Directv has the same button but when you are fast forwarding for a few seconds during an NBA game you don't have time to hit the clear button.

And switching from Directv to Optimum TV is not so clear cut in these parts, there are many advantages to Directv, the Tivo mitigates some of that pain but not all and certainly not if some of the same GUI issues exist.

And yes I know you can roll back to the pre-Hydra GUI but for how long will that option be available, anyway if anyone can provide a screenshot of the actual progress bar during fast forward, that would be great, thanks.


----------



## longrider

here you go:


----------



## Gordon Gekko

longrider said:


> here you go:
> View attachment 32260


Thank you, that seems miniscule compared to the current Directv fade surrounding the progress bar, the Tivo fade does not look like it will block sports scores. It is difficult to tell but does your screen end right underneath the "41 min" graphic?


----------



## longrider

I would estimate there is about 3/4" between the bottom of the 41 min graphic and the edge. I still have last nights late news recorded, I will see if there is anything in sports


----------



## Gordon Gekko

longrider said:


> I would estimate there is about 3/4" between the bottom of the 41 min graphic and the edge. I still have last nights late news recorded, I will see if there is anything in sports


Awesome, thank you for taking the time to post and answer my questions.


----------



## longrider

Your welcome, the news wasn't any help as they insert their own graphics over the highlights so I have no idea how representative it would be of a game broadcast


----------



## Gordon Gekko

longrider said:


> Your welcome, the news wasn't any help as they insert their own graphics over the highlights so I have no idea how representative it would be of a game broadcast


Thanks, no problem, perhaps when someone has the time they can post a screenshot during an NBA game.


----------



## gbenrus25

With Hydra, I've noticed that when I either use my Harmony remote to change the channel to a favorite or when I use my Samsung Smart TV to select a trending channel, quite often, the tivo doesn't respond to one of the numbers and then channels to the wrong number. As an example, instead of changing to channel 842, it might change to channel 42 or channel 82.

In both cases, the tivo blinks orange 3 times so it receives the command. However, I can typically tell when the tivo would have issues because the orange blink for that specific channel would take a very little bit longer before it blinks again (almost as though the tivo got stuck processing the IR command). I believe both the harmony and the TV use IR to communicate with the tivo box.

Anyone else seen this or have suggestions on how I can get this fixed?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MighTiVo

Gordon Gekko said:


> Thanks, no problem, perhaps when someone has the time they can post a screenshot during an NBA game.


----------



## Gordon Gekko

MighTiVo said:


> View attachment 32279


Oh no, the same problem, covers the scoreboard, is Tivo still tweaking Hydra? I'm hoping they ditch the fade completely, still hoping Directv will too as their last update got rid of the fade in the guide. What is wrong with the software people, what purpose does the dark fade serve...

Anyway, thank you very much for providing that screenshot.


----------



## TonyD79

Gordon Gekko said:


> Oh no, the same problem, covers the scoreboard, is Tivo still tweaking Hydra? I'm hoping they ditch the fade completely, still hoping Directv will too as their last update got rid of the fade in the guide. What is wrong with the software people, what purpose does the dark fade serve...
> 
> Anyway, thank you very much for providing that screenshot.


What is your specific issue with the bar? It is very light on Hydra. You can see through it.

I've never seen a Dvr that doesn't have such a bar.


----------



## Gordon Gekko

TonyD79 said:


> What is your specific issue with the bar? It is very light on Hydra. You can see through it.
> 
> I've never seen a Dvr that doesn't have such a bar.


I can't monitor score changes when fast forwarding, from a certain distance I can't fully read scores, stock quotes, news headlines. Until Hydra and Directv's latest GUI update, I've never seen a progress bar with a fade and I've always been able to read scoreboards.

Youtube TV is how it should look (if the tv ad is a true reflection) and how Tivo/Directv used to look. And I'm not referring to the single line graph bar running in the middle showing your place in the program.


----------



## TonyD79

I have Hydra and it is easy to read. YMMV.


----------



## Gordon Gekko

TonyD79 said:


> I have Hydra and it is easy to read. YMMV.


Well then the screenshot above must not be accurate, post your screenshot that shows easy to read scores.


----------



## aaronwt

Gordon Gekko said:


> Well then the screenshot above must not be accurate, post your screenshot that shows easy to read scores.


That all depends on where the scores are located on the screen

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony_T

Hydra closed captions has options for opacity, it would be a nice (and easy) enhancement for TiVo to do the same for this.


----------



## TonyD79

Gordon Gekko said:


> Well then the screenshot above must not be accurate, post your screenshot that shows easy to read scores.












I'm not sure screenshots show reality.


----------



## Steve

The screenshot in post 702 goes right over the score. Hard to see unless you enlarge the pic. I wish we had still had the backdoor to quick clear it, like the old GUI. That said, it's on-screen less than the old progress bar, but still not as brief as a "quick cleared" bar, using the old GUI.


----------



## TonyD79

Steve said:


> The screenshot in post 702 goes right over the score. Hard to see unless you enlarge the pic. I wish we had still had the backdoor to quick clear it, like the old GUI. That said, it's on-screen less than the old progress bar, but still not as brief as a "quick cleared" bar, using the old GUI.


I think he was more concerned with the gray area. The progress bar itself is quite thin. I haven't seen it make anything unreadable. The info bar is something else.


----------



## Gordon Gekko

TonyD79 said:


> I'm not sure screenshots show reality.


I like your reality, if true then Tivo is back in play if Directv does not fix their GUI/Progress Bar/Fade mess.


----------



## Steve

TonyD79 said:


> I think he was more concerned with the gray area. The progress bar itself is quite thin. I haven't seen it make anything unreadable. The info bar is something else.


Ya. I was lumping the gray area in with the progress bar. It's way too opaque, IMHO, and makes text below it unreadable. I'd like the option to clear it in a half-second.


----------



## MighTiVo

Steve said:


> Ya. I was lumping the gray area in with the progress bar. It's way too opaque, IMHO, and makes text below it unreadable. I'd like the option to clear it in a half-second.


Or maybe options, move to "overscan"/ barely visible, move to top, turn off entirely.


----------



## xander777

Gordon Gekko said:


> I can't monitor score changes when fast forwarding, from a certain distance I can't fully read scores, stock quotes, news headlines. Until Hydra and Directv's latest GUI update, I've never seen a progress bar with a fade and I've always been able to read scoreboards.
> 
> Youtube TV is how it should look (if the tv ad is a true reflection) and how Tivo/Directv used to look. And I'm not referring to the single line graph bar running in the middle showing your place in the program.


Can't you just press Clear right after you start FFing? That should make it go away instantly.


----------



## Gordon Gekko

xander777 said:


> Can't you just press Clear right after you start FFing? That should make it go away instantly.


No, ff during games often does not leave you time to hit the exit button.


----------



## mdavej

Gordon Gekko said:


> No, ff during games often does not leave you time to hit the exit button.


You have two thumbs. You should be able to hit clear within a few milliseconds. Or get a universal and make a macro that does both with one button press. Many ways to skin this cat without waiting around for a feature change that will never happen.


----------



## Steve

mdavej said:


> You have two thumbs. You should be able to hit clear within a few milliseconds. Or get a universal and make a macro that does both with one button press. Many ways to skin this cat without waiting around for a feature change that will never happen.


It's early days. I'm hoping the Hydra code already includes the equivalent of the old "quick clear" back-door and they just don't want to release it yet.


----------



## Gordon Gekko

mdavej said:


> You have two thumbs. You should be able to hit clear within a few milliseconds. Or get a universal and make a macro that does both with one button press. Many ways to skin this cat without waiting around for a feature change that will never happen.


Do you FF during NBA games, you sometimes FF for one or two seconds, you take the milliseconds as you describe them and you have already lost the play you want to resume on, it simply does not work for me, if it does for you, great.

Directv already removed the fade from the guide with their latest update, perhaps they will remove the fade from the progress bar.

But the Universal and exit button for that matter remove the progress bar which you sometimes need during FF on non sports programs. Also the Harmony does not offer one button access to all of your devices so I'll pass.

Just maybe Directv and Tivo will realize that a dark fade/shade serves no purpose at all.

Also if you read my original post I was simply inquiring to find out if the fade still existed on the Hydra progress bar, if nobody changes I will stick with Directv, there are many helpful people on these forums but invariably you come across others who have to...

Never mind.


----------



## sam1070

my TiVo bolt + has not updated from updated from the .8 software release


----------



## RickNY

I dont know if this has been reported by anyone yet... In RC12, if you attempt to tune a channel in the guide that does not have any guide info, it will not tune the channel. Subsequently, any attempt to tune any other channel (with or without guide info) while that guide screen is up will fail as well. It is necessary to exit the guide and bring it back up again - and then you can tune a channel that has guide info. I've discovered this on channels that have recently been added by my provider, but have not received guide data yet from Tivo.


----------



## JoeKustra

RickNY said:


> I dont know if this has been reported by anyone yet... In RC12, if you attempt to tune a channel in the guide that does not have any guide info, it will not tune the channel. Subsequently, any attempt to tune any other channel (with or without guide info) while that guide screen is up will fail as well. It is necessary to exit the guide and bring it back up again - and then you can tune a channel that has guide info. I've discovered this on channels that have recently been added by my provider, but have not received guide data yet from Tivo.


That is true with the classic UI also. And I find channel up & channel down will tune to the channel. I have one channel that never has information.


----------



## Megamind

I got this intriguing message last night for the first time. Hydra on Roamio Pro, with nothing being recorded at the time and no active Minis. Also I was trying to watch a Netflix show, not a cable VOD.


----------



## JoeKustra

Megamind said:


> I got this intriguing message last night for the first time. Hydra on Roamio Pro, with nothing being recorded at the time and no active Minis. Also I was trying to watch a Netflix show, not a cable VOD.


My Mini VOX had almost the same message once. No VOD, but the rest was the same.


----------



## das335

JoeKustra said:


> My Mini VOX had almost the same message once. No VOD, but the rest was the same.


Time to feed the hamsters


----------



## chicagoenergy

Software Version 21.7.2.RC12:

Issue#1 for me:
If I’m watching a live tv show and hit record I often get a copyright warning that the show can’t record.

However if I hit guide and then record the channel I’m on it works fine.


----------



## chicagoenergy

Software Version 21.7.2.RC12:

Issue #2 for me:
The grids guide doesn’t scroll. You have to go a page at a time. With the lack of the Live Guide this is annoying.

The other night I wanted to see CBS2, NBC5, ABC7 and FOX32 on the guide while watching NBC5. Not possible. I had to tune to CBS2 to keep it on the screen with the other channels.


----------



## tim_m

Is anyone else having issues with the dreaded blue spinning circle the last few days?


----------



## redbeard25

YES. Blue circle for two days now. My shoot-from-the-hip theory is that Tivo's servers are messed up, because it seems to be occurring when I try to access content that needs to phone home (show descriptions, etc.)


----------



## tim_m

redbeard25 said:


> YES. Blue circle for two days now. My shoot-from-the-hip theory is that Tivo's servers are messed up, because it seems to be occurring when I try to access content that needs to phone home (show descriptions, etc.)


Are you on Hydra or the HDUI?


----------



## wdwms

tim_m said:


> Is anyone else having issues with the dreaded blue spinning circle the last few days?


Started tonight.. can't watch anything that has been recorded just live tv.. if we try we get the blue spinning circle; live TV is ok... i hate this new UI.. POS


----------



## tim_m

wdwms said:


> Started tonight.. can't watch anything that has been recorded just live tv.. if we try we get the blue spinning circle; live TV is ok... i hate this new UI.. POS


It started here last night. All was working great until new years day. I wonder if someone came into work hungover and did something they shouldn't have.


----------



## tim_m

I don't think this issue is strictly Hydra. The Tivo app is really slow too.


----------



## redbeard25

Hydra


----------



## redbeard25

If you disconnect your Tivo from the Internet, the blue circle goes away instantly. This is just bad programming by TiVo. If you don't get your payload back in 10 sec, you should just fail gracefully.


----------



## tim_m

redbeard25 said:


> If you disconnect your Tivo from the Internet, the blue circle goes away instantly. This is just bad programming by TiVo. If you don't get your payload back in 10 sec, you should just fail gracefully.


You're assuming its only happening on Hydra though. As i said the app is not working either. So it isn't Hydra specific.


----------



## sangs

wdwms said:


> Started tonight.. can't watch anything that has been recorded just live tv.. if we try we get the blue spinning circle; live TV is ok... i hate this new UI.. POS


Have had that happen many times the last few years, well before Hydra was an itch in the developers' pants. So it's not just a Hydra thing.


----------



## tim_m

sangs said:


> Have had that happen many times the last few years, well before Hydra was an itch in the developers' pants. So it's not just a Hydra thing.


Yeah, I could tell in this case it had nothing to do with hydra, as I couldn't login to the app on my phone either.


----------



## tahoerider99

tim_m said:


> Is anyone else having issues with the dreaded blue spinning circle the last few days?


Yes Blue screen for the last couple of days. I can sometimes play recorded shows but almost always get the blue circle when i try to.

Edit: Just talked with Tivo Support and they are aware of this issue.


----------



## tim_m

Looks like they tracked down the issue. It is working as it should today.


----------



## sangs

tahoerider99 said:


> Yes Blue screen for the last couple of days. I can sometimes play recorded shows but almost always get the blue circle when i try to.
> 
> Edit: Just talked with Tivo Support and they are aware of this issue.


They're ALWAYS aware. And yet, it happens with annoying regularity.


----------



## samccfl99

redbeard25 said:


> If you disconnect your Tivo from the Internet, the blue circle goes away instantly. This is just bad programming by TiVo. If you don't get your payload back in 10 sec, you should just fail gracefully.


I just saw this. This is the way it has been forever. I got an XL4 in 05/2012 and had to run it in SD Mode because the HDUI was really slow and it went to the servers for many local functions, as it STILL does to this day, hence the Blue Circles. SD Mode was fast, but not pretty. They got rid of it with the Roamio Series (I got a Roamio Pro--Gen3!), probably because the processor was faster (not really fast enough). Those of you who have Bolts are lucky. Some of us not rich users cannot replace our All-In Roamios. Also if you use Moca (I do), to disconnect from the internet, you have to first change to ethernet (and you actually need the lan cable plugged in to change it...) and then unplug the lan cable. All this while their stupid Network Change Dialogue asks you Everything over, when it knows what was there anyway (yes, they made some changes to this over the years). To THIS day it does that. It's not that hard to fix small things. They have always been lazy in coding, which is why I would never go to Gen4 for Several (MANY) more updates...

So some say it is a faster interface. Is that on Bolts only or Roamios too?

Also I am wondering if HomeScreen shortcut choices include Network and Manual Recordings? I ask this because the documentation is lacking. If you have not seen this guide, here it is:

https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/TiVoExperience_VG.pdf


----------



## RickNY

Another issue with RC12 and Minis.. Waking Mini up shows active tuner of the host DVR on the channel bar, but streams the last channel that was viewed on that Mini. Attempting to resolve the channel bar by re-tuning the channel on the Mini brings you to the beginning of the live buffer from that Mini, requiring an additional hold of the skip button to return to live. 

None of my Mini Vox’s work with vox, and never have since I added them in November (D402 error every time)


----------



## HerronScott

RickNY said:


> None of my Mini Vox's work with vox, and never have since I added them in November (D402 error every time)


Did you open a case with TiVo?

Scott


----------



## chad73

I have a new issue tonight. When I try to watch something recorded from my second roamio dvr in the other room the primary dvr reboots. It’s happened four times tonight.


----------



## jmill89

mrizzo80 said:


> I'm having an issue with a disappearing tuner after reboots (perhaps only when I have to pull the plug?).
> 
> All the channels revert to Channel 1 (which isn't really a channel in my area). 5 of the 6 tuners will be OK, but one of them basically gets sucked into the ether. When I hit the right directional arrow key, the missing tuner shows as a white box with no information in it. Cycling through the tuners (via repeated Live TV presses on the remote) completely skips the missing tuner; so there's just no way to get to it. The only fix I've discovered is to quickly reset the active channel on all six tuners shortly after the reboot. Diagnostics shows something weird for the missing tuner - next time this happens I'll try to post it.
> 
> This has happened at least three times that I know of.


I'e had this happen on as many as four tuners. The only way I can fix it is to reboot the roamio.

On rc12 I'm having a lot of issues with channel info not showing and the guide not loading on both a roamio plus and minis.

There's a lot of weird behavior with the minis and tuners. Lately after a mini would normally release the tuner there will still be a random tuner playing with the press tivo or live tv box bouncing around in front of it.


----------



## xdjazzman

I received the Hydra "upgrade" on My Roamio Pro after getting a new remote for Christmas.

My wife ( main user of the TIVO ) does not like the new UI saying it is much harder to do things like schedule a recording.

The issues I have with Hydra are:

The guide is no longer allowed to be sorted by Name, only the default of by channel number. This is like having the Contact list on my phone organized by phone number.

The guide no longer offers subcategories for searches. I used to be able to look for Movies->Comedy or Movies->Childrens using the "C" button with the guide displayed. With Hydra it is just Movies or Sports.

We are getting double entries for some shows in MyShows. The double entries seem to reference the same recording.

I do not like the color choices for the Guide. 
I think turning off the icons on the guide may have sped scrolling up a little. 
I do kind of like the way you can customize the main menu.
Is there a way of finding out if TIVO is going to address these issues in an update?


----------



## stini777

xdjazzman said:


> The guide no longer offers subcategories for searches. I used to be able to look for Movies->Comedy or Movies->Childrens using the "C" button with the guide displayed. With Hydra it is just Movies or Sports.


In theory, you can use the VOX remote for this sort of thing now...for instance..."show me comedy movies on right now" or "show me children's shows" etc.


----------



## xdjazzman

stini777 said:


> In theory, you can use the VOX remote for this sort of thing now...for instance..."show me comedy movies on right now" or "show me children's shows" etc.


Thanks, I had not thought of using that remote that started the trouble. I tried it and it did seem to work. I will have to get used to using that. Unfortunately only that one remote will work


----------



## holysin

Also posted this under the user reviews and comments as I didn't notice this bug thread:
Small Tivo Hydra bug on the roamio OTA: when you're done watching a program (note: ONLY when you've actually watched a whole program, not when you start a show and skip to the end) and choose to delete it, the screen goes back to the recorded programs list (good) but plays live audio (bad), you have to exit the program list and go back in to stop the audio. (also it would be awesome if you could play all recordings under a group as in the previous O/S, but other than that, I'm happy with the new system.)


----------



## alarson83

Seems like every so often when i turn my tivo on the audio completely is gone. Seem to have to reboot just to get audio back.


----------



## JoeKustra

alarson83 said:


> Seems like every so often when i turn my tivo on the audio completely is gone. Seem to have to reboot just to get audio back.


That's not just a Hydra issue. Try less drastic things first. Things like Pause, channel change, TiVo button and Standby for a second. But like you said, a restart always works.


----------



## JoeKustra

Roamio OTA RC11. System Information says video is 480p. My TV and AVR say it's 1080p/60. I only have 1080i and 1080p24/25 (pass thru) checked. This is new. I check SI daily after Service Connection.


----------



## alarson83

JoeKustra said:


> That's not just a Hydra issue. Try less drastic things first. Things like Pause, channel change, TiVo button and Standby for a second. But like you said, a restart always works.


You can say its not a hydra issue, but i've never had the issue before despite having had my roamio for many years.

And i've tried those other things, only thing that works is a reboot.


----------



## MighTiVo

alarson83 said:


> You can say its not a hydra issue, but i've never had the issue before despite having had my roamio for many years.
> 
> And i've tried those other things, only thing that works is a reboot.


I have been able to remove/replace HDMI cable or "reboot" (remove power) the TV to correct, it is quicker. 
Seems something with HDMI handshake?


----------



## JoeKustra

alarson83 said:


> You can say its not a hydra issue, but i've never had the issue before despite having had my roamio for many years.
> And i've tried those other things, only thing that works is a reboot.


About 50% of the time when I bring my Premiere out of Standby there is no audio. Changing channel always works. I never have an issue with my Roamio either. Both feed the same AVR with the same HDMI cable. But it's an old Premiere, so very low priority.


----------



## aaronwt

alarson83 said:


> You can say its not a hydra issue, but i've never had the issue before despite having had my roamio for many years.
> 
> And i've tried those other things, only thing that works is a reboot.


Yes it's a hydra issue. All of my Hydra TiVos have run into this. Although for me it's a minor issue.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeltaOne

Yesterday was the first time I thought seriously about removing Hydra from my Roamio and Mini's. Here is what happened:

1) Two days ago...going to TiVo Home didn't work right. Took a long time to come up...and my shortcuts were gone...only the default shortcuts were there. So, a restart and all is well again.

2) Yesterday, with 3 or 4 of the 6 tuners recording...I select a tuner that is not recording. Change to a different channel and when the TiVo banner pops up from the bottom I see "no data" or words similar. I press Record...and get "the copyright holder does not permit recording." I try to change to a different channel...it doesn't work. So, for about three minutes...I try changing channels, selecting different tuners...bringing up the guide...which is blank. Then, I see the guide come up normally...and things are once again working the way they should.

TiVo_Ted mentioned we'd have an update by now (after the holidays). I sure wish they'd push out something to fix some of these darn bugs.


----------



## JoeKustra

For Jerry:
The last button does not work when you select a channel from the guide. The last button does work when you do a channel up or down. Go figure.

Also, when I hit the Slow button when in the guide, my video window goes away, but the audio remains. Love it.


----------



## Lyons00

Thank you I will try that.


----------



## Lyons00

JoeKustra said:


> For Jerry:
> The last button does not work when you select a channel from the guide. The last button does work when you do a channel up or down. Go figure.
> 
> Also, when I hit the Slow button when in the guide, my video window goes away, but the audio remains. Love it.


Joe, thanks again for the reply! I got it to work, but have another question for you. It seems, I have to keep using the channel up and down button all the time for this to work correctly, is this correct? If I don't, it doesn't work. Thanks, Jerry


----------



## JoeKustra

Lyons00 said:


> Joe, thanks again for the reply! I got it to work, but have another question for you. It seems, I have to keep using the channel up and down button all the time for this to work correctly, is this correct? If I don't, it doesn't work. Thanks, Jerry


It's a bug. I just received RC12 this morning and it does seem fixed, at least on the host.

Fixed on the Mini VOX as well.


----------



## Lyons00

I'll check at lunch...thank you for your help!
Jerry


----------



## Lyons00

Lyons00 said:


> I'll check at lunch...thank you for your help!
> Jerry


I still haven't received the update yet, I'll let you know.
Thanks, Jerry


----------



## stini777

I received RC12 overnight and it would appear upon very limited testing that the P103/Parental Controls issue has been corrected.


----------



## JoeKustra

Hydra Roamio did a restart on its own last night about 8pm. Nothing recording, box in Standby.


----------



## Lyons00

JoeKustra said:


> Hydra Roamio did a restart on its own last night about 8pm. Nothing recording, box in Standby.


It rebooted and I got the update. It does work better, but need to still do the channel up an down a few times. Then the last button works as it's supposed too.
Thanks again Joe for helping me out
Jerry


----------



## mrizzo80

I didn't see the latest_ LA -> Vegas_ episode in My Shows. I figured it just hadn't hit TiVo's OTT database yet, but I manually searched for it and it shows up under the Watchlist within the overall series page. How can it not be in My Shows then? I think when I watched last week's episode and deleted it the empty folder "stuck" in My Shows, so I think I hit the "clear everything from this folder" (or similar) but I did not cancel the 1P. Maybe that caused this. I had to bookmark all of S1 to get it back into My Shows.


----------



## BeerPimp

I have searched the net and could not find an answer to this question. Under my recordings I know the shows with the blue circle are shows recorded under one pass. The red circles are single recordings. Then there are recordings with a grey circle and blue tivo logo. Are these the suggested recordings?


----------



## HerronScott

From the Bolt manual on TiVo's website and yes, those should be Suggestions.










Scott


----------



## lpwcomp

As nited in the glossary, red circles are recordings in progress. The glossary is missing green circles which mark KUID recordings.


----------



## JoeKustra

lpwcomp said:


> As nited in the glossary, red circles are recordings in progress. The glossary is missing green circles which mark KUID recordings.


I think that diagram is Pre-Hydra. While I can get the green dot if I set KUID, I don't see any other dots at all. But I did learn what the Keep option is used for and how to find it.


----------



## JohnRM

RickNY said:


> Another issue with RC12 and Minis.. Waking Mini up shows active tuner of the host DVR on the channel bar, but streams the last channel that was viewed on that Mini. Attempting to resolve the channel bar by re-tuning the channel on the Mini brings you to the beginning of the live buffer from that Mini, requiring an additional hold of the skip button to return to live.
> 
> None of my Mini Vox's work with vox, and never have since I added them in November (D402 error every time)


I have also seen this behavior. I opened a case with tivo TS. I encourage others to do so.


----------



## Lyons00

Hi Joe,
Are you still having the last channell problems? Mine is worse, hardly ever works, even the way you described to get it to work. Do you know if there're working on fix?
Thanks, Jerry


----------



## JCMAN

I'm revisiting this thread after ~3 months to express my remorse for upgrading to Hydra. Saying that the current releases are bug-ridden and frustrating would be putting the kindest possible words on my experience. (For reference, I own one Roamio Pro, and four minis gen 2s, not VOX 4K, but with the RF remote).

I'm really dismayed with the current experience. It's pretty bad since the update to Hydra.

1) I have a fairly big manufacturer TV that worked with all my TVs for years. After the Hydra update, HDMI handshaking died with this TV. Hey, I swap the box out for a Mini (relocating the Roamio) and things are okay...momentarily. I could say that it's one device, but I have an Xbox One that previously worked fine with the mini and now it doesn't, and even occasionally hooked up directly to the TV (bearing in mind it's a separate TV from all those prior in the paragraph) it _still_ has issues. And we're talking four TVs across three manufacturers.

2) The Hydra interface performs like dog**** on all of the minis. Worse in the menus vs. live TV/guide. It's honestly embarrassing. I've disabled the TV show background pics and all the rest to help performance and it's still bad. I proactively dust my hardware and locate it away from any heat producing hardware in the cabinet (which would explain performance issues with the minis if applicable) and there's no resolution, plus the performance was 100% great before the "upgrade" to Hydra.

3) Reliability of the minis has tanked. It's not an issue of hardware, because it would be intermittent, and it's not an issue of signal, because that would be intermittent too. If I reboot the boxes once a day I have a lot more luck. It is absolutely, 100%, embarrassing that part of the daily routine is to unplug the Tivo Mini before starting the coffeepot is part of the daily routine (because than the Tivo will be ready to view once the coffee is ready after boot time). This is not just due to UI glitches, but because the Tivo in the kitchen will no longer respond to commands (IR or RF) after a day, and a simple reboot fixes it...but it literally has to happen each and every single day.

4) The software bugs are ridiculous. The bug where the live TV takes us to the most frequent morning channel, and then any channel updates fail until we do a simple channel up/channel down is bad. The bug where it flags broadcast TV channels as not being allowed to be recorded (and then fine/no complaint after a reboot) is absolutely absurd.

Hydra is so toxic that it has gone from the point of convincing people I know that they should buy _more_ Tivo hardware to looking to get out of the Tivo ecosystem entirely or avoid entering it.

Not trying to be difficult or toxic. First had a Tivo Series2 in the early 2000s, reacquired hardware in the 2015s and loved Tivo, but the switch to Hydra has (for now) soured the relationship. For anyone who has not "upgraded" to Hydra: stay far, far away would be my recommendation.


----------



## lpwcomp

I was never tempted to "upgrade" to Hydra, so I have to ask those who did and regret it - Why did you?


----------



## solutionsetc

lpwcomp said:


> I was never tempted to "upgrade" to Hydra, so I have to ask those who did and regret it - Why did you?


I chose to as I pretty much felt the old platform would get no further love, and the guide issue on Mini's really bugged me.

That's fixed in Hydra, and the only issues I am experiencing are on the Mini... abysmal interface lag, and it constantly grabbing a live tuner channel when I am watching only recorded content.

It's TiVo, and it is simply a matter of choosing which bugs you want to live with.


----------



## JoeKustra

lpwcomp said:


> I was never tempted to "upgrade" to Hydra, so I have to ask those who did and regret it - Why did you?


I think temptation is the operative word. Color me curious. Plus I won't complain about something I have never seen. So...
I have a spare basic Roamio. I put monthly service on it and signed up for the new experience. I looked at it for almost a month and decided it was worth playing with. I cancelled the service and took the box back to the classic UI.
Next I bought a Roamio OTA on BF. It came with 20.6.3 and went to 21.7.2.RC12 during the second pass of GS. I looked at it, saw some strange things that, at the time, I thought were maybe my box. So I downgraded it to classic UI. Then I upgraded it to Hydra (just to be sure). Now it's running Hydra RC14. Bugs are still there. On CM I bought a Mini VOX, also to play with.

At this time I'm waiting for the next Hydra release. I don't know when or what it will do. I hope I get voice, since that has never worked for me. I don't care either. Since I don't depend on Hydra I don't regret having it. I still have two very happy Roamio boxes and two Mini boxes. Right now the TE4 stuff is unplugged. When I read a post that something new is shipping I will plug them in. Or if I need a movie, since the Hydra box holds 350GB of stuff I haven't watched. 'Till tomorrow.


----------



## DeltaOne

JCMAN said:


> I'm really dismayed with the current experience. It's pretty bad since the update to Hydra.


I upgraded my Roamio and three Minis to Hydra. Figured it was the future, and with my computers and iOS devices I always prefer to have the latest and greatest operating systems.

I'm almost ready to downgrade. The experience on the Mini's just keeps getting worse and worse. And the experience on the Roamio isn't as good as pre-Hydra.

This week is hectic, as we prepare for a vacation next week. When we return, if there's been no Hydra update that improves the experience...I'm going to ditch Hydra.


----------



## chicagoenergy

I would like to thank everyone who has been actively posting to this thread. Every now and then I get the urge to try Hydra again. Then I come here I’m talked off the ledge. 

Reverting back to Encore was one of the best decisions I’ve made regarding my TiVo user experience. 

The only thing I miss from Hydra isn’t even related to the interface. It was the ability to have Bluetooth enabled remotes. 

Oh well. Now I have three VOX remotes that are stuck in IR mode until Bluetooth is brought to the “classic” interface.


----------



## JoeKustra

chicagoenergy said:


> Oh well. Now I have three VOX remotes that are stuck in IR mode until Bluetooth is brought to the "classic" interface.


Curious. I would have thought a VOX remote would still work in rf mode. I need to test this.

update: seems the Mini VOX will still work in RF mode. The remote will not. That sucks.


----------



## Sportsnut

JoeKustra said:


> I think temptation is the operative word. Color me curious. Plus I won't complain about something I have never seen. So...
> I have a spare basic Roamio. I put monthly service on it and signed up for the new experience. I looked at it for almost a month and decided it was worth playing with. I cancelled the service and took the box back to the classic UI.
> 
> At this time I'm waiting for the next Hydra release. I don't know when or what it will do. I hope I get voice, since that has never worked for me. I don't care either. Since I don't depend on Hydra I don't regret having it. I still have two very happy Roamio boxes and two Mini boxes. Right now the TE4 stuff is unplugged. When I read a post that something new is shipping I will plug them in. Or if I need a movie, since the Hydra box holds 350GB of stuff I haven't watched. 'Till tomorrow.


Curious how you put your spare Roamio on monthly and then cancelled it without a fee. I was looking to get a used Roamio and put it on monthly for a while but after chatting with Tivo they said it requires a 1 year commitment with a $75 early cancellation fee. Maybe if I called they'd offer monthly without the cancellation fee. I'm thinking about downgrading my Bolt from Hydra too, at least until they fix some of the bugs.


----------



## JoeKustra

Sportsnut said:


> Curious how you put your spare Roamio on monthly and then cancelled it without a fee. I was looking to get a used Roamio and put it on monthly for a while but after chatting with Tivo they said it requires a 1 year commitment with a $75 early cancellation fee. Maybe if I called they'd offer monthly without the cancellation fee. I'm thinking about downgrading my Bolt from Hydra too, at least until they fix some of the bugs.


Maybe don't call? I activated on-line. I called to cancel.

If you use TiVo.com, I think the new sale has caused some bugs.

I just tried to activate that Roamio. I had 14.99 no commitment, 1 year and All-In options.


----------



## Mikeguy

Sportsnut said:


> Curious how you put your spare Roamio on monthly and then cancelled it without a fee. I was looking to get a used Roamio and put it on monthly for a while but after chatting with Tivo they said it requires a 1 year commitment with a $75 early cancellation fee. Maybe if I called they'd offer monthly without the cancellation fee. I'm thinking about downgrading my Bolt from Hydra too, at least until they fix some of the bugs.


Yeah, the rep. was wrong (isn't it a shame that info. as basic as this can't be conveyed correctly? or, is TiVo doing it intentionally, to try to get year commitments?)--subscriptions are available monthly, yearly, and Lifetime.


----------



## Sportsnut

JoeKustra said:


> Maybe don't call? I activated on-line. I called to cancel.
> 
> If you use TiVo.com, I think the new sale has caused some bugs.
> 
> I just tried to activate that Roamio. I had 14.99 no commitment, 1 year and All-In options.


Sorry, when I say chatted I meant I did a chat session with them online, didn't actually speak to a person on the phone. What they did was send me a link to the policy that said there was a one year commitment and a $75 early cancellation fee. I guess if you sign up online it doesn't come into play? Did you buy your Roamio used from Ebay or Craigslist? I know if you're buying one with lifetime both seller and buyer are supposed to contact Tivo and get it transferred to your account. If no lifetime do you still need the previous owner to contact Tivo? I would want to get one to copy some things from the Bolt to the Roamio. Wondering if I buy a used one from someone who wasn't the original owner if there could be a problem getting it activated on my account, in case it was at some point stolen/ "fell off a truck" as people have mentioned.


----------



## Sportsnut

Mikeguy said:


> Yeah, the rep. was wrong (isn't it a shame that info. as basic as this can't be conveyed correctly? or, is TiVo doing it intentionally, to try to get year commitments?)--subscriptions are available monthly, yearly, and Lifetime.


Right, that's what I was wondering. Though it was from a chat session and not human contact. It would make more sense to get money from someone for a couple months than not get any at all if you don't want to commit to a whole year.


----------



## JoeKustra

Sportsnut said:


> Sorry, when I say chatted I meant I did a chat session with them online, didn't actually speak to a person on the phone. What they did was send me a link to the policy that said there was a one year commitment and a $75 early cancellation fee. I guess if you sign up online it doesn't come into play? Did you buy your Roamio used from Ebay or Craigslist? I know if you're buying one with lifetime both seller and buyer are supposed to contact Tivo and get it transferred to your account. If no lifetime do you still need the previous owner to contact Tivo? I would want to get one to copy some things from the Bolt to the Roamio. Wondering if I buy a used one from someone who wasn't the original owner if there could be a problem getting it activated on my account, in case it was at some point stolen/ "fell off a truck" as people have mentioned.


The currently inactive Roamio I was using I bought on eBay months ago. Since it was activated once by me, it's now on my inactive tab. Get the TSN and check by: calling TiVo or try to activate online.


----------



## reneg

chicagoenergy said:


> I would like to thank everyone who has been actively posting to this thread. Every now and then I get the urge to try Hydra again. Then I come here I'm talked off the ledge.


I would wait on the next major Hydra update, whenever that happens, before revisiting Hydra again. I think at this point, it's like poking yourself in the eye with a stick until something materially changes with a Hydra update.


----------



## chicagoenergy

JoeKustra said:


> Curious. I would have thought a VOX remote would still work in rf mode. I need to test this.
> 
> update: seems the Mini VOX will still work in RF mode. The remote will not. That sucks.


I have the g1 Mini in three rooms. I thought the Bluetooth would work without Hydra but nope.

It does work on the Roamio OTA.

All units WITHOUT HYDRA.


----------



## MVPinFLA

I read several pages of this thread months ago; but have not tried to read all 800. I just saw the link on my Tivo that included the option to watch a video and update to Hydra. The video looked appealing with a few of the features; but the My Shows with the screens for each show, seemed like a terrible way to show what has been recorded. Since they didn't go into the details of what is behind the screens, is there a way to see the traditional list of the shows recorded and how many there are?


----------



## ulinepro

I see some of you posting about reverting back to the Encore interface. How is that accomplished?


----------



## JoeKustra

ulinepro said:


> I see some of you posting about reverting back to the Encore interface. How is that accomplished?


How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1

Works on Bolt also. You may need to put your remote into IR mode with TiVo +"C".


----------



## mulscully

I am actually looking forward to upgrading, at some point in the future, but will sit on the sidelines here until more of these issues are worked out.


----------



## sliderbob

Any word on getting this Hyrda working with "PC-->TiVo transfers (pyTivo/TiVo Desktop) not possible"? I just downloaded it and it isn't THAT bad, but I am mad that I can no longer transfer my shows back to the Tivo.


----------



## stile99

sliderbob said:


> Any word on getting this Hyrda working with "PC-->TiVo transfers (pyTivo/TiVo Desktop) not possible"? I just downloaded it and it isn't THAT bad, but I am mad that I can no longer transfer my shows back to the Tivo.


Nope. By which I mean, that is the best word we have...nope. PC to TiVo isn't in the plan for the future. The "One Box" concept is dead. It has not been absolutely definitively said that it is never coming back, but that really shouldn't give you hope.


----------



## mulscully

sliderbob said:


> Any word on getting this Hyrda working with "PC-->TiVo transfers (pyTivo/TiVo Desktop) not possible"? I just downloaded it and it isn't THAT bad, but I am mad that I can no longer transfer my shows back to the Tivo.


This does not bother me so much as I could use plex to watch my stored shows and home movies. I am more waiting for all the bugs to be fixed..


----------



## aaronwt

mulscully said:


> This does not bother me so much as I could use plex to watch my stored shows and home movies. I am more waiting for all the bugs to be fixed..


All the bugs!!

I would say that would be never.


----------



## RoamioJeff

sliderbob said:


> Any word on getting this Hyrda working with "PC-->TiVo transfers (pyTivo/TiVo Desktop) not possible"? I just downloaded it and it isn't THAT bad, but I am mad that I can no longer transfer my shows back to the Tivo.


That is the one reason I could not upgrade. I had my finger on the button when I read in these forums, by mere chance, that they broke the transfer function. I'd a been pretty darned pissed had I upgraded and then learned after the fact that 1) Not only are transfers broken, but, 2) You get the extra penalty of losing all your content when you downgrade to get the function back.

If I didn't know better, I would have been likely to believe that losing your content in a downgrade is a malevolent act to deter people from doing so. And if they choose to do it anyway, inflict pain for their failure to get with the program. But we know that's not true, right? After all, you don't get wiped clean when you upgrade. Let's chalk it up to Hanlon's Razor and call it a day

Not only that, but the new UI is a Fisher-Price eye candy hot mess.


----------



## RoamioJeff

stile99 said:


> Nope. By which I mean, that is the best word we have...nope. PC to TiVo isn't in the plan for the future. The "One Box" concept is dead. It has not been absolutely definitively said that it is never coming back, but that really shouldn't give you hope.


Source?


----------



## stile99

RoamioJeff said:


> Source?


You're on the source. Ted has said right here in this forum that he's been focusing on other things. That's the most recent 'official' word we have, and it's from October 2017. Couple that with it also being said that right now they are focusing on bugs, not restoring functionality, and that ONE bug was fixed between RC14 and RC19 (and no, it isn't the mini channel issue).

BTW, I find it funny that you refer to the UI as Fisher-Price...that's something I've told TiVo as well. It's a great Fisher-Price My First TiVo, but I'm an adult and no longer require baby food.


----------



## mulscully

Ok, some of the bugs? A few of the bugs? 

One of the show stoppers for me right now is the fact that it seems like you can't go back a menu with the left arrow. I use that all the time. It may or may not be a bug that the functionality was left out, but I would definitely have to get use to it not being there.


----------



## TonyD79

mulscully said:


> Ok, some of the bugs? A few of the bugs?
> 
> One of the show stoppers for me right now is the fact that it seems like you can't go back a menu with the left arrow. I use that all the time. It may or may not be a bug that the functionality was left out, but I would definitely have to get use to it not being there.


Sigh. I really don't understand why this is a show stopper for so many. That "functionality" was inconsistent and was a Tivo only thing. I have been on Hydra since Day 1 and don't miss the illogical left arrow one bit.

The only showstoppers that make sense are if you really, really, really like the Live Guide and the PC transfers. The rest is just muscle memory, not bugs or features.

I use my Tivo a ton every day and have had almost zero non-guide related issues. It is pretty damned stable.


----------



## wtherrell

I find that Hydra itself is illogical.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

TonyD79 said:


> Sigh. I really don't understand why this is a show stopper for so many. That "functionality" was inconsistent and was a Tivo only thing. I have been on Hydra since Day 1 and don't miss the illogical left arrow one bit.
> 
> The only showstoppers that make sense are if you really, really, really like the Live Guide and the PC transfers. The rest is just muscle memory, not bugs or features.
> 
> I use my Tivo a ton every day and have had almost zero non-guide related issues. It is pretty damned stable.


I don't think it matters that it was inconsistent or TiVo only, users including myself got used to that functionality and become frustrated when forced to change behavior. Not sure what's illogical about that button press left going back as it's kind of intuitive to me since the right button goes forward in menus (and I'm not sure if it's all of them or only some but it works enough).


----------



## Megamind

TonyD79 said:


> I really don't understand ...


We get that.


----------



## HerronScott

mulscully said:


> One of the show stoppers for me right now is the fact that it seems like you can't go back a menu with the left arrow. I use that all the time. It may or may not be a bug that the functionality was left out, but I would definitely have to get use to it not being there.


No not a bug but a design change. 

Scott


----------



## alarson83

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I don't think it matters that it was inconsistent or TiVo only, users including myself got used to that functionality and become frustrated when forced to change behavior. Not sure what's illogical about that button press left going back as it's kind of intuitive to me since the right button goes forward in menus (and I'm not sure if it's all of them or only some but it works enough).


Also, for many of us on a different remote (like a harmony, which i would guess a large number of tivo users are), there isnt a separate button for going back on a lot of the menu options.

So i have to long press to go back a menu.


----------



## mulscully

I also have 2 minis that I use with my Roamio and two i use with my Premiere. I have also been seeing posts about issues with the minis. Incorrect channel number for one. I am concerned that if I move to Hydra, I will want to roll back. and it won't just be rolling back 1 roamio, it will be 1 roamio and 2 minis.


----------



## JoeKustra

mulscully said:


> I also have 2 minis that I use with my Roamio and two i use with my Premiere. I have also been seeing posts about issues with the minis. Incorrect channel number for one. I am concerned that if I move to Hydra, I will want to roll back. and it won't just be rolling back 1 roamio, it will be 1 roamio and 2 minis.


To rollback or upgrade a Mini takes under 30 minutes. It may take longer to pair a VOX remote.


----------



## RoamioJeff

mulscully said:


> I am concerned that if I move to Hydra, I will want to roll back. and it won't just be rolling back 1 roamio, it will be 1 roamio and 2 minis.


You'll also lose all your recorded content in a roll back.

TiVo has made it impossible for people to try out the new UI and decide if it's right for them without losing all content if they decide not to keep it.


----------



## Sportsnut

JoeKustra said:


> Maybe don't call? I activated on-line. I called to cancel.
> 
> If you use TiVo.com, I think the new sale has caused some bugs.
> 
> I just tried to activate that Roamio. I had 14.99 no commitment, 1 year and All-In options.


Are you able to access your recordings on this inactive Roamio without any problems? I may get a used Roamio and activate for a month or so but want to make sure I will be able to access what's on it when it's deactivated. I know I wouldn't be able to transfer to another device without service. I'm contemplating downgrading from Hydra so I would copy some things to the Roamio first.


----------



## JoeKustra

Sportsnut said:


> Are you able to access your recordings on this inactive Roamio without any problems? I may get a used Roamio and activate for a month or so but want to make sure I will be able to access what's on it when it's deactivated. I know I wouldn't be able to transfer to another device without service. I'm contemplating downgrading from Hydra so I would copy some things to the Roamio first.


I could connect a TV and watch its content. It is in a box right now, so I'm only 99% sure. It would be a good method to save stuff before changing. The transfer rate on a basic/OTA Roamio is about 93Mbps on my network.


----------



## Sportsnut

JoeKustra said:


> I could connect a TV and watch its content. It is in a box right now, so I'm only 99% sure. It would be a good method to save stuff before changing. The transfer rate on a basic/OTA Roamio is about 93Mbps on my network.


Ok, thanks. Someone in another thread said they weren't able to access the recordings on their inactive device but I can't remember what thread that was.


----------



## JoeKustra

Sportsnut said:


> Ok, thanks. Someone in another thread said they weren't able to access the recordings on their inactive device but I can't remember what thread that was.


Perhaps they were stating that network access on a device without service is not possible. That is true.


----------



## mrizzo80

I've had some issues with streaming-only OnePasses not showing up in My Shows without manual intervention. I've been watching _Rise _week-to-week the past two weeks and the third episode never popped into My Shows last week. I opened the 1P, didn't make any changes, hit Save, and it popped into the top position in My Shows. Similar issue with _Roseanne_, but last week was the premiere episodes from a 1P I had made the previous week. It didn't show up in My Shows until I did the same thing.

(I did this last Saturday, which would've given TiVo plenty of time to get the relevant episodes synced into their OTT content database via Hulu.)


----------



## Furmaniac

mike246 said:


> From Tivo_Ted prelaunch "
> Regarding "Popular TiVo features have been enhanced to work with voice control." here is an example of some things you can do with voice:
> "Skip It" - skips to the end of the next commercial break. Maybe not hugely useful when you have a skip button, but if you are using voice a lot, it keeps you from having to find the SKIP button. Chan up/down and "D" still work.
> "Schedule a OnePass for Modern Family" - takes you right to the point where you can setup a OnePass
> "To Do List" - Takes you to the To Do List
> "OnePass Manager" - Takes you to the OnePass Manager
> 
> Other UI tasks include - Home, Guide, My Shows, What to Watch, Settings, Menu and Help"
> Per my previous post, Voice navigation was working on Nov. 5. On Nov. 7 it was not working. Voice is interpreted correctly, e.g. 'My Shows" gets spelled out, but than the "Sorry, I can't help with that" message comes up. It's been over a week, so presumably Tivo knows about this issue. Has anyone heard from Tivo about this?


Now, Vox mic searches for ALL shows & movies, even if they are not in the current guide and not currently streaming. Now you can make a one pass or a bookmark for those shows. The type-in search still only looks for current programs, so this is a big plus for the Vox remote.


----------



## Furmaniac

Hogues92 said:


> My issue with Hydra has to do with the guide. All the channels show up, including the channels that I unchecked in the settings. I also tried to manual delete them in the guide itself but it doesn't do any good. It's really frustrating.


My main issue is with my shows the most important part of TiVo. Does anyone dislike the My Shows as much as I do:
• Text too small
• No folder icon in front of the show name
• The red dot for shows now recording is after the show name instead of before it. Before, they would line up neatly and now are scattered and ugly.
• The number of episides seem to clearer when it was in parentheses. 
• The skip indication used to be green to match the button, now it's gray.
• It allows you to sort by date but there are no dates shown.


----------



## RoamioJeff

Furmaniac said:


> My main issue is with my shows the most important part of TiVo. Does anyone dislike the My Shows as much as I do:
> • Text too small
> • No folder icon in front of the show name
> • The red dot for shows now recording is after the show name instead of before it. Before, they would line up neatly and now are scattered and ugly.
> • The number of episides seem to clearer when it was in parentheses.
> • The skip indication used to be green to match the button, now it's gray.
> • It allows you to sort by date but there are no dates shown.


Really. Who is programming this stuff? It seems continuity is losing out to design attention deficit disorder.

The TiVo programming operation should stick to a standard style guide that defines the appearance of UI elements and colors and not randomly change things on a whim for no reason.

Better yet, let the customer choose among several choices of appearance via the settings. That way a user could select the "classic" look (with yellow text), the newer white, or whatever the latest new new shiny happens to be from the imagination of some Gen-Z programmer hopped up on Red Bull.


----------



## Furmaniac

PaperFriend said:


> I just rolled back and I am so happy I did. I missed my left directional button!


But by rolling back, you are not getting the Vox remote use. It's not just the convenience, it's the way they've programmed, at least as of April 2018.
The Vox remote search finds every TV show and movie virtually ever made. It'll show obscure TV shows from the early 50s and obscure movies as well and it allows you to make a bookmark or a one pass so that they will be looking for showings in the streamed apps in the future.
The typing search only looks for shows currently playing or streaming.
I called TiVo about this. I don't know if they plan to change the typing search to be global as well, but as long as the Vox searches global, it's worth having it!


----------



## Furmaniac

samccfl99 said:


> Well Ted said yesterday that there will be a new Gen3 and Gen4 with some goodies in Jan. Hopefully some of the _"minor design flaws"_ issues discussed since Gen4 came out will be addressed. They have just been putting out fires more or less so far, and I do understand that.
> 
> *Not for me then, maybe not ever...I hope someday next year to upgrade.*


The HD question in wishlists has not been addressed as of April 2018. I noticed that for onepasses, you can set a default for all future one passes, but there is no such thing for wishlists. The default is yes which seems like a bad default if you want to get the show, no matter what resolution it's in.


----------



## Furmaniac

I'm waiting for my cable card so I've been using my Bolt for streaming only at this time. Can you tell me how wishlists appear in 'my shows'? There used to be a folder with a star but without any folders showing, do wishlists appear differently then regular shows? What category does Tivo put them in? TiVo doesn't know if it's movies or TV shows and I noticed there's no subcategory called 'Wishlists'.


----------



## solutionsetc

Furmaniac said:


> Can you tell me how wishlists appear in 'my shows'?


They appear in recordings as the wish list name. If the recording is a movie, the movie itself will also be listed by title in the movies category (same for tv series, etc.).


----------



## Furmaniac

The new update just came out.
The main screen is a horror!
You can't see the menu items on one screen anymore. You need to scroll right and they don't show the numbers you've selected for your menu items.
Why does it get worse and worse? What is this left to right business?


----------



## JoeKustra

Furmaniac said:


> What is this left to right business?


That's the horizontal part.


----------



## Furmaniac

I know that's the horizontal part ... but do you like it particularly for main menu where you can't see all the items at one time?


----------



## RoamioJeff

Furmaniac said:


> The new update just came out.
> The main screen is a horror!
> You can't see the menu items on one screen anymore. You need to scroll right and they don't show the numbers you've selected for your menu items.
> Why does it get worse and worse? What is this left to right business?


Jeezus. Who is programming this nonsense? Hydra just needs to be scrapped. Get back to the basics. Stop jerking TiVo users around.


----------



## Chuck_IV

Furmaniac said:


> The new update just came out.
> The main screen is a horror!
> You can't see the menu items on one screen anymore. You need to scroll right and they don't show the numbers you've selected for your menu items.
> Why does it get worse and worse? What is this left to right business?


This has been my complaint with Hydra from the start. There was already way too much horizontal scrolling for certain things. I disliked Roku for their horizontal everything back in the day and they finally moved away from it(like many interfaces are doing these days) But here comes Tivo, doubling down on even more horizontal scrolling. WOW.

Then they go and make the guide look like a simplified Excel spreadsheet. It looks awesome is when I hit guide on my Roamio and it sits on a screen of just white horizontal lines for several seconds before finally loading the data. the new guide looks like like complete [email protected] IMO.


----------



## TonyD79

Furmaniac said:


> I know that's the horizontal part ... but do you like it particularly for main menu where you can't see all the items at one time?


I don't really care because I never used the list anyway. I use the shortcuts.


----------



## JoeKustra

I wonder if it's related to the "swipe right" "swipe left" I hear about.

Nobody ever said swipe up or down. 

The best thing about Hydra? The advertisers on this forum are getting their money's worth.


----------



## Furmaniac

Furmaniac said:


> The HD question in wishlists has not been addressed as of April 2018. I noticed that for onepasses, you can set a default for all future one passes, but there is no such thing for wishlists. The default is yes which seems like a bad default if you want to get the show, no matter what resolution it's in.


The wishlist HD question has been corrected in the brand new release. It's the main menu that's terrible.


----------



## CloudAtlas

Furmaniac said:


> [...] in the brand new release. It's the main menu that's terrible.


You realize it's only your opinion that the new main menu is terrible, right? Others like myself like it as it's cleaner.

I'm sure the thinking was to only display the items chosen 98% of the time by users. Everything else goes in Menu (MANAGE, SETTINGS, HELP, STANDBY). This prevents people who just want to watch TV from wading through menus items dealing with recording shows, system settings and TiVO system info.

Most non-TCF users use TiVO for viewing TV shows/movies not menu surfing.


----------



## Furmaniac

Chuck_IV said:


> This has been my complaint with Hydra from the start. There was already way too much horizontal scrolling for certain things. I disliked Roku for their horizontal everything back in the day and they finally moved away from it(like many interfaces are doing these days) But here comes Tivo, doubling down on even more horizontal scrolling. WOW.
> 
> Then they go and make the guide look like a simplified Excel spreadsheet. It looks awesome is when I hit guide on my Roamio and it sits on a screen of just white horizontal lines for several seconds before finally loading the data. the new guide looks like like complete [email protected] IMO.


How is it very different from what it was before? All guides look like spreadsheets


----------



## Megamind

Furmaniac said:


> How is it very different from what it was before? All guides look like spreadsheets


It's not very different in function, but the formatting is quite different than it was and looks as if it was designed fifteen years ago. Personally, I don't care for the new look and think it diminishes Hydra's overall presentation, but on the other hand I spend so little time looking at the guide it'll never be all that important to me.


----------



## JoeKustra

Megamind said:


> It's not very different in function, but the formatting is quite different than it was and looks as if it was designed fifteen years ago. Personally, I don't care for the new look and think it diminishes Hydra's overall presentation, but on the other hand I spend so little time looking at the guide it'll never be all that important to me.


I agree. But every time I see a commercial for Xfinity or satellite, there seems to be that skinny guide in the background. Fashion trend?


----------



## Furmaniac

Megamind said:


> It's not very different in function, but the formatting is quite different than it was and looks as if it was designed fifteen years ago. Personally, I don't care for the new look and think it diminishes Hydra's overall presentation, but on the other hand I spend so little time looking at the guide it'll never be all that important to me.


Dish Network fits 3 hours of programming in their guide and 7 lines. I think Dish has the best programmers for a DVR. My community switched from Dish to Spectrum so I'm stuck with Spectrum... so I got TiVo. But other than the more powerful wishlists than Dish's DISH PASS, Dish has many more superior features than Tivo.


----------



## solutionsetc

Another thing I am noticing is that if I stream a partially watched show that is on my Bolt using the mobile app, it always starts from the beginning!


----------



## Furmaniac

There are issues with game shows & other shows on Wishlists .

Match Game and many other older shows run in the daytime.

If i type Match Game and then under category I select "daytime: game shows", the show will not record!

If I remove the category the show will record.

Why is that?

If I want to watch match game with host Gene Rayburn as opposed to host Alec Baldwin if I put a host in there the wishlist will not record and yet for the show itself Gene Rayburn is listed in the cast. Why is that?


----------



## JoeKustra

See new thread -> Wishlists don't work right


----------



## sliderbob

I wish they would have an UPGRADE to the ORIGINAL IOS, instead of having to "downgrade" it and losing ALL PROGRAMS recorded.


----------



## JoeKustra

Interesting new issue. I checked my Recording Activity. It said my manual recordings failed this week because "no title in guide". But they did record. They never have a title. Hail Hydra.


----------



## mrizzo80

I'm curious to know how the episode cover art works in Hydra. Some episodes have it, and some don't. Why? And I've seen cover art fluctuate for a given episode - sometimes it shows one image; sometimes another.


----------



## TonyD79

JoeKustra said:


> Interesting new issue. I checked my Recording Activity. I said my manual recordings failed this week because "no title in guide". But they did record. They never have a title. Hail Hydra.


I saw that a long time ago in the old software. It assigned a name when I did the manual recording then when the guide updated and the name changed, it dumped the recording from to do.


----------



## Gordon Gekko

MighTiVo said:


> View attachment 32279


Can someone post a current screenshot of the progress bar with the latest Hydra update, I'm thinking of leaving Directv because after 1 year they still have not corrected the dark shading around the play/progress bar that blocks sports scores/news headlines, if you can post one screenshot from a MSNBC/Fox News program when a headline is being displayed at the bottom of the screen and an NBA game when the scoreboard is being displayed this would allow me to determine if the Tivo Hydra version allows me to view the information, thanks.


----------



## Gordon Gekko

j


TonyD79 said:


> I think he was more concerned with the gray area. The progress bar itself is quite thin. I haven't seen it make anything unreadable. The info bar is something else.


Has it changed at all since you posted this and if you have the time can you post one that gives you a perspective of the full tv screen displayed, thanks.






If you look at the 2:23 mark of this video, I don't see how you can view headlines/scores through that shade. At 2:25 look at the difference, bottom right channel logo, top portion not covered by shade, bottom covered.


----------



## TonyD79

Still looks the same except there is no TiVo logo on live tv. Only on recordings.


----------

